#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-17
<vubuntor682> good morning
<vubuntor682> có vẻ iBus-Unikey hoạt động ko ổn định trên bản Ubuntu 11.10 (khi chuyển off và on input method khoảng hơn 5 phút mới có hiều lực). Đã off input method 5' trước nhưng vẫn gõ được tiếng việc đây
<vubuntor682> đọc trong diễn đàn ko thấy nói về việc này
<vubuntor682> bạn nào có kinh nghiệp help với
<nguyenbinh> chào mọi ng
<nguyenbinh> ười:
<nguyenbinh> :
<nguyenbinh> :-s
<vimojnguoi_> konijchiwa nguyenbinh
<nguyenbinh> mọi người cho h
<nguyenbinh> ỏi
<nguyenbinh> sao mình gõ tiếng việt nó ko gửi được hết lên vậy :-(
<nguyenbinh> ủa
<nguyenbinh> đc r
<nguyenbinh> ồi
<nguyenbinh> :-|
<vimojnguoi_> bạn nhớ bấm dấu space trước khi enter
<vimojnguoi_> :D
<nguyenbinh> vimojnguoi_: chắc tại bản ubuntu 11.10 ah ?
<nguyenbinh> mấy bản trước mình đâu có gặp lỗi này đâu :-(
<vimojnguoi_> mình không chắc
<vimojnguoi_> dùng pingin phải ko
<vimojnguoi_> pidgin
<vimojnguoi_> còn mình dùng xchat gnome thì ko bị
<vubuntor728> moi nguoi cho em hoi, import bookmarks cho firefox o ubuntu 11.10 nhu nao vay
<vubuntor728> sao tim mai ko thay cho import
<vimojnguoi_> chat buddy ấy
<vimojnguoi_> cái đó thì mình thấy bị nhưng mình dùng xchat gnoe thì không bị
<vimojnguoi_> gnome
<vubuntor558> các anh ơi
<vubuntor558> giúp em cài matab7 ạ
<C4NoC> vubuntor558, hỏi n0bawk
<hero> mọi người cho hỏi
<hero> trong grub2
<hero> làm sao để chạy 1 bootloader khác được nhỉ?
<n0bawk> mount vào rồi chạy sh ./install gì đó
<hero_> ?
<C4NoC> hero, chain đến
<vubuntor558> em dùng bản 7 R14, có 3 file iso, em giải nén rồi cd vào đấy, ./install thì gặp lỗi
<vubuntor558> The installer cannot be run when your current directory is on the CD.
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> vubuntor558: giải nén vào đâu?
<n0bawk> hay là mount?
<n0bawk> dùng matlab thì kêu bọn matlab nó hỗ trợ
<n0bawk> h mình đang bận
<vubuntor674> chào mọi  người
<vubuntor674> k có ai hết à
<vubuntor674> có ai biêt về kompozer giúp mình với
<hero_> C4NoC: cú pháp sao để chain đến hả anh?
<hero_> e có 1 file nhị phân trên đĩa
<hero_> giờ e muốn grub2 chạy file đó
<hero_> phải làm sao a?
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> hero_, lên coi grub 2
<hero_> e coi mấy ngày nay rồi
<hero_> mà ko tìm đc giải pháp
<hero_> hic
<vubuntor332> AE cho mình hỏi chút về thanh bar trên UBUNTU. Mình muốn bỏ cái icon mail đi thì làm thế nào
<Stanley00> 11.10?
<vubuntor332> đúng
<Stanley00> vubuntor332: hình như nó gọi là me-indicator thì phải
<Stanley00> mà bỏ làm gì thế?
<vubuntor332> Chẳng là mình update từ 11.04 lên nó có sẵn cái evolution mail nên bây giờ đổi lại là thunderbird thì vào đó nó có 2 menu mail luôn
<vubuntor332> vào cái evolution cũng ra mail evolution nhưng chưa có đăng ký acc nào ở đó. Mà vào thunderbird thì có mail của mình sẵn rồi
<Stanley00> và...?
<vubuntor332> nên muốn bỏ đi. Đồng thời cũng muốn tìm hiểu xem. mày mò mạng mà chả có
 * Stanley00 nghĩ cái bạn cần là bỏ evolution đi chứ nhỉ
<Stanley00> à tên chính xác là indicator-messages	
<Tux|Ubuntu> không bỏ được
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà kệ nó đấy
<vubuntor332> Gỡ cái evolution mail ra nhưng vào menu nó vẫn còn menu evolution mail
<vubuntor332> hhi
<vubuntor332> hỏi mọi người xem có biết không thôi. Tưởng là opensource thì phải config được chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor332> cám ơn stanley nhé. You nhiệt tình với ae quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor332: do gỡ chưa sạch thôi,
<Stanley00> vô synaptic á, có thể còn vướng config nằm đâu đó
<vubuntor332> vâng. chính xác là vô software center gỡ
<vubuntor332> vướng config à. Với lại Stanley có biết cách nào để thunderbird nó load cả các folder trong mail của mình về ko.
<Stanley00> nhấp phải vô tài khoản ở khnug bên trái, chọn subcribes gì gì đấy
<vubuntor332> Để thử coi sao nào
<vubuntor344> Co ai ko
<vubuntor344> cho minh hoi ti di
<vubuntor344> minh cai gnome shell roi
<vubuntor344> den khi login chon la gnome thi hien moi cai wallpaper ah
<vubuntor344> khong chay duoc terminal
<Stanley00> vubuntor344: thuwrr nhấn Ctrl + Alt + F1, log in rồi chạy lệnh sau coi
<Stanley00> DISPLAY=:0 gnome-shell --replace
<vubuntor344> thanks
<vubuntor344> de minh test thu
<vubuntor252> Minh chay lai duoc gnome shell roi
<vubuntor252> thanks ban
<vubuntor252> go lenh xong thi no treo may
<vubuntor252> restart lai thi vo duoc
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor823> có ai biết import bookmarks cho firefox trong ubuntu 11.10 ko
<vubuntor823> em có 1 file bookmarks.html muốn import vào mà ko được
<vubuntor693> mình đọc rất nhiều ebook về linux nhưng mà không thấy sách nào nói chi tiết về swap partition .bạn nào có ebook về vấn đề này cho mình xin
<n0bawk> vubuntor693: the linux kernel
<CoconutCrab> As compensation for a three-day blackout, Blackberry users are being offered free apps including games and productivity programs.
<CoconutCrab> ops
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, lộn chuồng
<vubuntor652> alo
<nguyenvantuanrs> .g elgamal and shark
<bkphenny> nguyenvantuanrs: http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/religion/man-behind-mosque/sharif-el-gamal-i-am-going-to-do-everything-humanly-possible-to-make-this-project-happen/
<bksupybot> Title: Sharif El-Gamal: I Am Going to Do Everything Humanly Possible to Make this Project Happen | The Man Behind the Mosque | FRONTLINE | PBS (at www.pbs.org)
<NgocNgoan> alo
<NgocNgoan> cac bac ui giup em voi
<kid__> ?
<NgocNgoan> em moi cai U 11.10 64 bit
<NgocNgoan> no bi loi permission o cac phan vung trong o cung
<NgocNgoan> nghia la ko the tao hay xoa thu muc va file trong cac phan vung do
<NgocNgoan> neu cam usb vao thi van ok
<NgocNgoan> ma luc dau cai thi ko bi loi nay
<Tux|Ubuntu> phân vùng nào ?
<NgocNgoan> sau do cai thang may chuong trinh thi bi loi do
<NgocNgoan> tat ca cac phan vung luon
<NgocNgoan> ngoai tru usb va file system cua no
<Tux|Ubuntu> phân vùng ntfs ?
<NgocNgoan> chuan man
<NgocNgoan> kiem tra cac phan vung do thi thay tat ca cac thu muc va file deu co dang permission la r-x------
<NgocNgoan> co bac nao dua ra huong giai quyet van de nay ko ah
<NgocNgoan> cha nhe cai ban 32bit :(
<Stanley00> NgocNgoan: có thể vấn đề nằm ở mấy chương trình bạn mới cài,
<Stanley00> NgocNgoan: bạn nên xem lại coi có chương trình nào đáng nghi không?
<NgocNgoan> chi cai moi asterick thui thi no bi nhu the
<NgocNgoan> thang asterick lam tong dai voip
<NgocNgoan> U 11.04 cai thang nay thi bi nhu the
<Stanley00> NgocNgoan: cho mình xem output lệnh mount thử xem
<NgocNgoan> U 11.04 cai thang nay thi ko bi nhu the
<NgocNgoan> xem = cach nao nhi
<NgocNgoan> ma cai van de permisson nay thi em nhan thay chi co tai khoan root moi co quyen
<NgocNgoan> nhung lai ko the dang nhap dc root mac du da dat pass cho root
<Stanley00> NgocNgoan: mở terminal lên, gõ mount, nhấn enter
<NgocNgoan> dang nhap vao root thi thay goc phai phia tren man hinh hien Guest
<Stanley00> hoặc ngắn hơn nữa, cài pastebinit, rồi chạy mount | pastebinit rồi gửi cái link vào đây
<NgocNgoan> media$ sudo mount /dev/sda6 phanvung
<NgocNgoan> mount: warning: phanvung seems to be mounted read-only.
<NgocNgoan> ra thong bao do bac ah
<Stanley00> NgocNgoan: chỉ "mount" rồi enter thôi
<NgocNgoan> go lenh do rui
<Stanley00> rôi output?
<NgocNgoan> mount: warning: phanvung seems to be mounted read-only.
<Stanley00> ...
<Stanley00> thôi "vấn đề" này ngoài tầm với của /me rồi
 * Stanley00 rúc vào xó thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgocNgoan: ntfs thì nó vậy đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> không cần phải xoắn
<NgocNgoan> ac
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu nó hard-core mount options trong code
<Tux|Ubuntu> :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> chỉ có người mount xài được thôi
<NgocNgoan> nhung ban 11.04 tro ve truoc co bi the dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> 11.04 cũng bị vậy mà ta :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> udisk
<NgocNgoan> den thang 11.10 thi bi nhu vay
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgocNgoan: với cả ntfs
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì đương nhiên làm quái có permission
<Tux|Ubuntu> permission phụ thuộc mount options thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn nó báo read-only
<Tux|Ubuntu> chẳng hay xài ntfs hay ntfs-3g ?
<NgocNgoan> ko cai ntfs-3g
<NgocNgoan> cai U xong la van mount dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì dễ hiểu thôi
<NgocNgoan> nhung ban 11.04 tro ve truoc co bi loi nay dau
<Tux|Ubuntu> NgocNgoan: thì cứ thử đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> biện cớ làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> trước đến nay ntfs mặc định của kernel chỉ readonly ntfs
<NgocNgoan> vay cuoi cung la phai cai ntfs-3g a
<Tux|Ubuntu> không thích thì khỏi cài
<Tux|Ubuntu> tùy chọn
<NgocNgoan> the bac Tux|Ubuntu co biet vi sao dang nhap vao root thi goc phai phia tren man hinh hien Guest ko???????
 * Tux|Ubuntu xưa nay làm quái có chuyện root đăng nhập được nhở
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài sudo có vấn đề gì à ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> root không được thiết kế cho việc dùng GUI :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu một số người có thói quen dùng root là sao ta
<NgocNgoan> :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy mình siêu hơn à ?
<NgocNgoan> ban desktop van co gui trong root ma
<Tux|Ubuntu> root bị disable từ đời quái nào rồi
<NgocNgoan> oh the a
<NgocNgoan> ban 11.04 van vao dc root
<NgocNgoan> = GUI
 * Tux|Ubuntu xem thử /etc/passwd thì biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> Thôi restart phát
<vubuntor636> hi
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor636
<ubot2> vubuntor636: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor636> minh vao choi thoi
<kid__> ờ
<kid__> thế mình cùng chơi
<vubuntor636> :)
<vubuntor572> trong ubuntu có .Net không các bạn? mình đang phải học .Net ở trường
<Stanley00> vubuntor572: máy bạn có window không?
<vubuntor572> mình đang dùng windows
<Stanley00> vubuntor572: vậy cài VS mà dùng :)
<vubuntor572> mình đang xem ubuntu xem có dùng được không, đứa bạn mình bảo mình dùng
<vubuntor572> vậy ubuntu không có .net à bạn?
<Stanley00> có .net nhưng không nên xoắn
<vubuntor572> vì sao vậy?
<vubuntor912> Phiên bản Kernel cuối hiện nay là  bao nhiêu nhỉ mấy bác
<kid__> .g kernel.org
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.kernel.org/
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (at www.kernel.org)
<vubuntor912> k hiều mấy bác ạ
<Stanley00> vubuntor912:  lên trang chủ mà xem
<Stanley00> link mới đưa đó
<vubuntor912> oki
<vubuntor912> hiểu rồi
<vubuntor912> cảm ơn mấy bác nhiều
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-18
<Tux|Ubuntu> các bạn ơi
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình mới dùng Ubuntu
<C4NoC> Tux|Ubuntu, fuck u
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn nào chỉ mình biết làm sao tắt cái banshee hem
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình bật mà ếu sao tắt được
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
 * Tux|Ubuntu tát vỡ mặt C4NoC
<C4NoC> chết cha
<C4NoC> nhầm chuồng
<vietht> :|
<vubuntor534> minh bi mat sources khong cai dat hoac update dc, bro nao biet cach giup minh voi
<C4NoC> thêm source vào
<vubuntor397> xin loi may minh dang co truc trac, khong danh duoc tieng Viet
<vubuntor397> cho minh hoi, hom qua minh lo tay xoa panel, minh co tim cach khoi phuc lai duoc
<vubuntor397> nhung sau khi khoi phuc lai duoc, co ve nhu may tro ve trang thai log in tu dong cua root
<vubuntor397> minh khong tim thay "computer" va cac folder minh tao, cung nhu toan bo file
<vubuntor397> cung nhu khong go duoc tieng Viet
<vubuntor397> nhung minh biet la no van con trong may
<vubuntor397> vi khi search file thi no van hien len cac file do
<Tux|Ubuntu> root ?
<vubuntor397> co dieu minh khong the nhin thay duoc cai file, cung nhu khong the modifle gi duoc
<vubuntor397> minh nghi vay
<vubuntor397> vi gio vo may la chi co moi root thoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> Giờ làm rõ từng việc này
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn dùng Ubuntu phiên bản nào ?
<vubuntor397> ma khong thay nut shut down luon
<vubuntor397> ok
<vubuntor397> 10.10
<Tux|Ubuntu> ok.
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn dùng account nào ?
<vubuntor397> account nao la sao ban?
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào Terminal gõ whoami
<vubuntor119> @Tux: minh la nguoi hoi luc nay
<vubuntor119> may rot mang, ko biet ban nhan duoc cau tra loi cua minh ko?
<vubuntor317> cho minh hoi lai nhe, minh dang dung Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor317> hom qua minh lo tay xoa panel, khi hoi phuc lai duoc thi may khong con hien ra cac du lieu cua minh
<vubuntor317> cung nhu khong con  thay chuc nang "shut down", ke ca khi tim trong "add panel"
<vubuntor317> va cung khong go duoc tieng Viet
<vubuntor317> du minh biet la no van co trong may, vi khi tim kiem file thi no van hien ra la co file do
<C4NoC> gõ tiếng việt
<C4NoC> thì chạy ibus
<C4NoC> thêm indicator vào panel
<vubuntor317> da, co ibus roi ban
<C4NoC> hay cái gì đó
<C4NoC> add vào panel á
<C4NoC> add thử đi
<C4NoC> ko xài gnome 2 ko nhớ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor317: làm theo setup guide trên wiki là xong mà
<vubuntor317> tren panel co
<vubuntor317> hic
<vubuntor317> minh set up roi ma
<vubuntor317> gio lai phai set up lai sao?
<vubuntor317> panel co ibus dang hoang ne
<vubuntor317> bat luon roi, nhung cung ko go duoc >.<
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor317: add engine vào chưa ?
<vubuntor317> roi ban
<vubuntor317> may dang chay ngon lanh lan truoc
<vubuntor317> chi la do hom qua lo tay xoa mat panel, hoi phuc lai no thanh nhu vay
<vubuntor317> chu tat ca moi thu, tu go tieng Viet, nghe nhac xem phim, etc. deu good
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor317: xóa mất panel
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì liên quan đến quái gì gõ Tiếng Việt
<Tux|Ubuntu> liên hệ việc không đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế sao tự dưng mất panel
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà lại có root ở đây
<vubuntor317> ok, thi giai quyet tu tu vay, minh nghi go tieng Viet chi la hau qua thoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ???
<Tux|Ubuntu> Túm lại là giải trình gõ quá trình tại sao bị
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm những gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> xóa những gì
<vubuntor317> nhu vay nha, sau khi minh xoa panel roi,
<vubuntor317> chi la xoa panel gom may cai nhu "applications, places, system"
<vubuntor317> vay thoi,
<vubuntor317> thi no van chay binh thuong
<vubuntor317> nhung minh muon hien lai panel
<vubuntor317> nen vao forum tim lenh de khoi phuc lai
<vubuntor317> minh co tim thay may lenh, ma rat tiec la gio khong nho noi la go lenh nao
<vubuntor317> thi no khoi phuc ok
<vubuntor317> hien ra day du lai
<vubuntor317> nhung sau do
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor317: bật terminal lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó nhớ lệnh
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhấn lên xuông nó sẽ ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> có phải lệnh reset gnome không >
<vubuntor317> sudo gnome-panel
<vubuntor317> cai do la reset gnome phai ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor317: ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> gnome-panel sao phải chạy sudo ?
<vubuntor317> hehe, cai nay la do ga nen tim thay chi dan tren mang sao thi lam vay :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> thôi cơm đã
<vubuntor317> ok, du sao cung cam on ban
<vubuntor317> de tu tu mo, ti nua neu mo chua ra ma ban len thi phien ban tiep nhe?
<vubuntor317> :D
<vubuntor865> ola
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor559> nn
<vubuntor559> ??
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-19
<vubuntor065> chào các bạn
<vubuntor065> ai giúp  mình vì sao unbutu không bắt được mạng wifi với
<vubuntor065> không có ai à
<hero> làm sao để tạo đĩa cd định dạng hfs khởi động đc nhỉ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hfs là cái của nợ gì
<CoconutCrab> xfs?
<vubuntor626> pass word mặc định của su trong unbutu là gì nhỉ mọi người ơi??
<vubuntor626> em gõ vào su
<vubuntor626> bắt nhập pass
<Stanley00> vubuntor626: su không có password bạn à, dùng sudo đi
<vubuntor626> http://www.hvaonline.net/hvaonline/readingRoom/item/28389.hva
<vubuntor626> stanley00
<vubuntor626> xem qua cái này rồi chỉ mình với
<hero> C4NoC: là định dạng đĩa của apple ý :-(
<vubuntor626> sudo su thì mình vào được
<vubuntor626> nhưng su thì chịu
<C4NoC> hero, thế thì sang apple mà hỏi
<Stanley00> vubuntor626: thì dùng sudo su
<vubuntor626> sudo su được k?
<Stanley00> vubuntor626: trên Ubuntu, không có root nên không su được
<vubuntor626> ah
<vubuntor626> hiểu rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor626: trong kho có sẵn gói ndisgtk đó, cài từ source chi cho mệt vậy?
<hero> C4NoC: :-|
<vubuntor626> vậy sao mình chả vào được wifi vậy?
<vubuntor200> <stanley00>
<Stanley00> vubuntor200: ?
<vubuntor200> mình cài cái gói lúc nãy từ kho rồi
<vubuntor200> mà chịu
<vubuntor200> k vào được wifi
<vubuntor200> làm sao giờ
<Stanley00> vubuntor200: mình cũng chịu, chưa xài cái đó bao giờ
<vubuntor200> hichic
<Stanley00> vubuntor200: GUI mà, tự tìm hiểu đi...
<vubuntor200> k lẽ các cao thủ ở đây bó tay với cái máy của mình sao
<vubuntor200> k vào được wifi
<vubuntor200> k connect tới máy chiếu được
<vubuntor200> huhu
<vubuntor200> bỏ về win dùng cho rùi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> wifi gì?
<Stanley00> vubuntor200: với bao nhiêu thông tin bạn đưa thì... bạn về win được đó... .zZ
<vubuntor200> hic
<C4NoC> là sao
<C4NoC> muốn xài wifi gì
<vubuntor200> thì máy mình mới cài 11.10
<vubuntor200> nhưng chá bắt được wifi <c4noc> à
<vubuntor200> phải dùng cap
<vubuntor200> hic
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, ifconfig
<C4NoC> coi ra mấy cái interface
<vubuntor200> 2
<vubuntor200> đây nè
<vubuntor200> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:16:32:1c:0d             inet addr:10.0.0.8  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           inet6 addr: fe80::21f:16ff:fe32:1c0d/64 Scope:Link           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:661 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:552 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:1           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX byt
<C4NoC> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712767/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor200> <C4NoC> Æ¡i
<vubuntor200> đó
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, lspci
<vubuntor343> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712770/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor343> sau khi cai unbuntu tren win7
<vubuntor343> toi gap loi khong the vao duoc window nua
<vubuntor343> mong duoc moi nguoi giup do
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: bạn đã cài đặt như thế nào? wubi? hay cài song song?
<vubuntor343> minh dung wubi
<vubuntor343> chi tiet la the nay a
<vubuntor343> minh theo huong dan cai ubuntu tren win 7
<vubuntor343> minh copy file wubi ra de cung thu muc voi file iso
<vubuntor343> sau do chạy wubi
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: à, cố gắng viết một đoạn thật dài, thay vì nhiều câu ngắn nha bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, http://sage.bt/tips/get-atheros-ar242x-ar542x-wireless-card-to-work-on-ubuntu.html
<bksupybot> Title: Get Atheros AR242x / AR542x wireless card to work on Ubuntu | sage.bt (at sage.bt)
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, laptop gì vậy
<vubuntor200> <vubuntor343>lenovo b450 bạn à
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, lsmod
<vubuntor343> sau do minh chon cai dat tren 1 o chua co du liêu roi sau khi cat dat xong thi no hoi co khoi dong lai khong thi minh chon khoi dong lai sau. Roi sau khi khoi dong lai thi no bao lôi khoi dong window con ubuntu hti khong thay hien len
<vubuntor343> :(
<vubuntor200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712773/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: lúc chạy wubi bạn có chạy với quyền admin không?
<vubuntor343> hinh nhu la khong
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, sudo modprobe -r ath5k
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: chắc vấn đề nằm ở đó, nhưng đáng nhẽ phải vào win bình thường chứ nhỉ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, rồi chạy :  sudo modprobe ath5k
<vubuntor343> um dang nay win cung khong lam duoc
<vubuntor343> minh dang dinh dung thu hirent boot vao coi thu
<vubuntor343> ma may lại khogn co o dia quang
<vubuntor200> chả thấy động tĩnh gì :)
<vubuntor200> go vào sudo modprobe -r ath5k
<C4NoC> vubuntor161, dmesg | tail -n 50
<vubuntor200> nhập pass xong quay về
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, tất nhiên là ko ra gì rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: thì tạo bằng USB á
<vubuntor200> giờ làm sao bạn?
<vubuntor200> mình làm theo 2 bước rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor161, dmesg | tail -n 50
<C4NoC> nhầm
<vubuntor343> minh cung dang tao boot tren usb
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, dmesg | tail -n 50
<vubuntor161> có nhu cầu gid âu mà tab mãi me
<vubuntor161> :(
<vubuntor343> truong hop xau nhat la phai format lai o thoi
<vubuntor200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712779/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor161> C4NoC: me đang tìm xem làm thế nào để cái điện thoại của me vô chỗ ni đc :D
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> vubuntor200,  sudo echo 'blacklist acer_wmi' >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<C4NoC> vubuntor161, ko thì : sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<C4NoC> vubuntor200,  , ko thì : sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<vubuntor161> C4NoC: mã nà EB 28 319421 4 check thử xem
<vubuntor200> oki
<vubuntor161> C4NoC: ơ xui me làm cái quái gì thế :D
<vubuntor200> nó ra 1 file
<vubuntor343> gio ban co cach nao khong ban
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, thêm cái này vào : blacklist acer_wmi
<vubuntor200> blacklist.conf
<vubuntor161> C4NoC: oh há
<vubuntor200> vào đâu hả bạn?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor200> đầu
<vubuntor200> cuối
<C4NoC> cuối đầu, chỗ nào cũng dc
<vubuntor200> có phải thêm # không bạn
<vubuntor200> oki
 * vubuntor161 please do not pm me
<vubuntor200> xong rồi
<C4NoC> okie
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: cách gì? vô win7 bằng đĩa hiren rồi tìm cách sửa cái boot loader xem... chi tiết bạn search trên mạng nhá, mình không rành win 7 cho lắm
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, rồi reboot đi
<vubuntor200> lưu lại rồi reboot hả bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor200, uh
<Stanley00> C4NoC: sn tài thật, ngồi hóng nãy giờ mà vẫn không hiểu mục đích từng bước để làm gì :(
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor669> <C4Noc>  oi
<vubuntor669> duoc roi
<vubuntor669> duoc roi
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor669> cam on ban nhieu lam
<C4NoC> no prob
<vubuntor669> nhung lai co 1 van de xay ra <C4CoC> ah
<vubuntor669> cai ibus cua minh lai k hoat dong
<C4NoC> chạy nó lên
<vubuntor669> chay roi ban oi
<vubuntor669> truoc khi k vao duoc wifi
<vubuntor669> minh vao thao tac binh thuong la duoc
<C4NoC> ibus dính ếu gì với cái kia
<vubuntor669> nhung gio bo tay
<vubuntor669> :((
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, ibus bị sao
<vubuntor669> trong dau tich hien thi len taskbar
<vubuntor669> co tich
<vubuntor669> nhung no k chiu hien thi
<C4NoC> có cái bàn phím ko
<vubuntor669> k co
<vubuntor669> luc nay thi co
<vubuntor669> :))
<C4NoC> pkill ibus
<vubuntor669> vao terminal ha ban
<C4NoC> nhìn là biết, còn hỏi
<C4NoC> ko thì gõ vào đâu
<vubuntor669> hihi
<vubuntor669> dung nong tinh
<vubuntor669> cho minh xi
<vubuntor669> oki
<vubuntor669> cha thay dong tinh
<C4NoC> tất nhiên
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, ps -ef | grep ibus
<C4NoC> coi ra cái gì
<vubuntor343> hic tinh hinh la win 7 khong co file boot khong the sửa trực tiếp được bạn ạ mà giờ lại không vào được win nữa
<vubuntor669> hì h
<vubuntor669> được r
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: dùng hiren vẫn không vào được à?
<vubuntor669> nhưng khi gõ tiếng việt thì lạ l
<vubuntor669> ắm
<vubuntor343> dùng hiren vào win xp mini
<vubuntor669> có 1 ô nhỏ. khi mình gõ tiếng việt thì phần có dấu chạy vào cái ô đó
<vubuntor669> là sao?
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, ko biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor669: ơ, sao lại vào win mini? hiren có chức nằng boot win 7 từ ổ cứng luôn mà?
<vubuntor343> mình tính là vào win xp mini rồi tìm file boot.ini để sửa xem sao
<vubuntor669> hay nh
<vubuntor343> nhưng win 7 lại không có boot.ini
<vubuntor669> ỉ
<vubuntor343> vay a
<vubuntor343> ban co cach nao chi minh voi
<vubuntor669> lại phải thêm 1 thao tác khi gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor669> hihi khó chịu thế nào ấy
<vubuntor669> rồi
<vubuntor669> xong vấn đề wifi là có thế ở lại với unbutu
<vubuntor669> còn có ai giúp mình giải quyết cái vấn đê máy chiếu không
<C4NoC> cắm vào
<C4NoC> chiếu
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor343> ban nao co cach giup minh khong
<vubuntor669> ẹc
<vubuntor669> thế mà mình k biết thì thôi ch
<vubuntor343> chang le lai phai ghost lai that sao?
<vubuntor669> cắm rùi
<vubuntor669> chả thấy tín hiệu gì hết tr
<vubuntor669> Æ¡n
<vubuntor669> cũng khởi đông lại rùi mà
<vubuntor669> sao thía
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, xrandr
<vubuntor669> http://paste.ubuntu.com/712798/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, vào phần display
<C4NoC> xem nó có nhận ra màn hình nữa ko
<vubuntor669> có  monitor thui
<vubuntor669> k có display bạn à
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, ko thấy gì nữa hả
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, ko thấy gì nữa hả
<vubuntor669> unknow bạn ah
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, chụp cái màn hình lên coi
<vubuntor669> uh
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, ko thì cài teamviewer vào
<vubuntor669> chờ mình xí nhé
<vubuntor144> 2,có ai online ko ạ
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor144> hi
<vubuntor144> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor144> mình đang có 2 mạng lan 1 của fpt 1 của vnpt,cho mình hỏi là có giải pháp nào để thông 2 mạng với nhau ko
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor144> tức là chia sẻ file giữa 2 mạng lan với nhau ấy ạ
<vubuntor669> <C4NoC> đây bạn
<vubuntor669> http://www.upanh.com/viewupload/id=ieevap
<bksupybot> Title: Ảnh upload - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor669, cắm máy chiếu vào, bấm detect display
<vubuntor669> k được bạn ơi
<vubuntor669> mình làm rồi
<vubuntor561> why can't boot ubuntu, i install inside window
<C4NoC> vubuntor561, install direct
<C4NoC> vubuntor561, or try virtual machine
<vubuntor561> install direct ?
<vubuntor561> i don't know
<C4NoC> insert ubuntu disk, or usb, restart
<C4NoC> boot to live ubuntu
<C4NoC> then install
<vubuntor561> but i want use both ubuntu and win
<vubuntor561> i run wubi
<vubuntor561> and inside win and restart but can't boot ubuntu
<vubuntor561> end time boot is run win
<vubuntor561> :(
<vubuntor561> if insert to usb, can install with window
<vubuntor561> if insert to usb, can install with window/
<vubuntor561> if insert to usb, can install with window?
<vubuntor816> hic
<vubuntor668> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor668> ai huong dan minh cai them tieng viet cho ibus voi
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor863> alo
<vubuntor863> cac anh oi
<vubuntor863> giup em voi
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor863> em dang cai dat ubuntu 11.4
<vubuntor863> ti nua cai xong
<vubuntor863> lam sao update len 11.10 dc vay
<Stanley00> vubuntor863: sao không cài thẳng 11.10 luôn vậy bạn? sẽ nhanh hơn, và an toàn hơn update lên á
<kid__> +1
<kid__> sao lại đi cài 11.04 rồi up lên 11.10 nhỉ?
<vubuntor863> em co san ban 11.4
<vubuntor863> down lai ban 11.10 lau
<vubuntor863> khuya roi
<vubuntor863> mai em con di lam
<kid__> ui xời
<vubuntor863> ^^
<kid__> tải host fpt thì nhát là xong
<kid__> 5 phút@
<vubuntor863> lo cai roi
<vubuntor863> ma update ko an toan la sao vay
<Stanley00> update lâu lắm đấy... nói thật, còn nếu cứ thích thì khởi động lại là tự nó hỏi à
<vubuntor863> ec
<vubuntor863> thui de chu nhat ve update
<vubuntor863> chu gio cai lai mat win xp lun
<vubuntor863> em cai ubuntu de danh luot web nghe nhac
<vubuntor863> xp de thang em no choi game
<vubuntor863> de xai
<vubuntor863> em moi thu ubuntu 1 lan la thik rui
<vubuntor863> a`
<vubuntor863> khi nay~
<vubuntor863> em dang ky ubuntu one
<vubuntor863> ma khong duoc
<vubuntor863> tai sao vay
<vubuntor863> no bao loi~ pass
<vubuntor863> go pass kieu gi cung khong dang ky duoc
<Stanley00> Free@123' chắc được đó :D
<vubuntor863> anh Ley oi
<Stanley00> hình như phải có hoa, thường, số, ký tự đặc biêt, và >=8 ký tự thì phải
<vubuntor717> co ai dang online ko a ?
<vubuntor717> em moi update len 11.10
<vubuntor717> nhung cam cai usb hoac cai hdd vao
<vubuntor717> thi no deu ko nhan
<vubuntor717> phai lam sao day a ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> USB loại nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiểm tra USB và dây cắm
<vubuntor717> em dung loai transcend bt thoi a
<vubuntor717> day cam deu on a
<vubuntor717> no hien len o thanh dock
<vubuntor717> nhung ko tai nao mo ra dc a
<vubuntor717> ko tim thay auto run a
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> Autorun là sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở thì cứ mở
<vubuntor717> em ko mo dc a T_T
<vubuntor717> tren thanh dock hien cai icon ghi la my book
<vubuntor717> sau do em an vao thi no hien len cai thong bao la contains software intended to be automatically started. Would you like to run it?
<vubuntor717> em click vao run
<vubuntor717> thi no ko chay
<Tux|Ubuntu> No
<Tux|Ubuntu> run làm mô
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở để xem file thì chọn cái đó làm gì
<vubuntor717> như ở bản cũ là em cứ click vô cái icon trên thanh dock là được ạ
<vubuntor717> còn bản mới này thì em chưa hiểu thế nào, mong anh chỉ giáo giúp em ạ
<vubuntor717> :D
<vubuntor717> vì em ấn vào copy to thì nó cũng ko hiện cái usb của em hoặc là cái hdd của em ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> cho xin cái screenshot đi
<vubuntor876> làm thế nào để em gửi cho anh được ạ ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor876> http://i.imgur.com/QbyzN.jpg
<vubuntor876> đây ạ
<vubuntor876> mong anh giúp em vì em sắp ko mở được mắt ra rồi ạ :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở nautilus lên mà vô
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
 * Tux|Ubuntu mình thì ếu ngủ được
<vubuntor876> kiểu gì ạ :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> thấy cai hình folder
<Tux|Ubuntu> gần cái ở trên cùng không
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở cái đó ra
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi chọn cái ổ đã mount rồi thôi
<vubuntor876> cái home ạ ?
<vubuntor876> em cũng ko thấy cái usb đấy đâu ạ
<vubuntor876> T_T
<kid__> usb deu? a`
<kid__> vào disk ultility xem nó có nhận không?
<vubuntor876> em cắm vô con lap chạy win 7 thì vẫn nhận ầm ầm
<vubuntor876> có ạ
<kid__>  to fix any mount issues check the disk uuid and add it to the fstab with appropriate options...
<vubuntor876> được rồi anh ạ
<vubuntor876> em vào qua cái đường dẫn ở đấy
<vubuntor876> T_T
<kid__> đường dẫn nào@@
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor876: mở terminal
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ sudo fdisk -l
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ tiếp
<Tux|Ubuntu> mount
<Tux|Ubuntu> post hết kết quả lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor876> http://paste.ubuntu.com/713519/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor876> đây ạ
<vubuntor876> thank các anh
<vubuntor876> thế lần sau mà em muốn vào một cách đơn giản thì làm thế nào ạ ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor876: nó mount vào rồi còn gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> ổ 500G đó hở
<vubuntor876> vaang aj
<vubuntor876> nhưng mà em ko mở được ạ T_T
<Tux|Ubuntu> mở nautilus lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> vào /media/My Book
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó ở đó rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> có quái gì mà không vô được
<vubuntor876> nhưng nếu click bt vô thì nó ko hiện lên anh ạ
<vubuntor876> còn vào thì em vào được rồi ạ
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi chết đây
<vubuntor876> em làm gì sai ạ ? :D
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-20
<vubuntor738> cuối tuần rồi, mình cài bản 10.11 nhưng hình như nó hoạt động ko ổn định. Mở music (chương trình mặc định) import media from Folder hay bị đơ ko chọn Folder được
<vubuntor738> 2. iBus cũng ko hoạt động tốt
<vubuntor738> tắt mở input method ko được
<vubuntor738> muốn chuyển sang đánh tiếng việt phải add/remove input method
<vubuntor738> thỉnh thoảng lick vào system tray (wifi, speaker,..) ko show được menu
<vubuntor738> bản này ổn định chứ
<Stanley00> khá ổn đối với /me
<vubuntor738> hic...hic...
<vubuntor738> download file iso từ đây về cài http://mirrors.digipower.vn/ubuntu/releases//oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso
<vubuntor738> 11.04 ok mà 11.10 ngán quá
<vubuntor738> link download bản 11.10 này ổn ko?
<vubuntor738> dùng skpye cũng chán
<Stanley00> blah blah, vậy thì quay lại 11.04 mà dùng đi, chỗ này để support chứ không phải nơi tiếp nhận "than phiền"...
<vubuntor738> haha
<vubuntor738> support 11.10 đi
<vubuntor738> khuyên làm sao
<Stanley00> "vậy thì quay lại 11.04 mà dùng đi"
<vubuntor738> cái room support này có vẻ ko thân thiện. Với tinh thần này làm sao bà ubuntu mở rộng và phát triển nổi
<vubuntor738> phải ko bạn Stanley00
<Stanley00> thân thiện hay không còn tùy người vào thái độ như thế nào đã...
<vubuntor738> đã vào room này thì ai cũng có lòng muốn dùng ubuntu + ko hiểu rõ về nó lắm
<vubuntor738> thế bạn nghĩ mục đích mọi người vào đây để làm gì?
<vubuntor738> bạn có phải là nhà phát triển ubuntu đâu
<vubuntor738> nhận support thôi
 * Stanley00 không biết, như bạn thì hình như là vô để phàn nàn...
<vanmai> vubuntor494: identify đi chị :)
<vubuntor738> haha
<vubuntor738> bạn đánh giá lại
<vubuntor738> nếu cải tiến mà xấu tệ hơn thì ai cải tiến và phát triển chi
<vubuntor738> ubuntu cũng thế
<vubuntor738> 11.04 lên 11.10 là có điểm tốt
<vubuntor738> bạn ko có tâm với unbuntu
<vubuntor738> nghỉ làm support đi nhá
<C4NoC> éo
<C4NoC> óe
<C4NoC> óe
<C4NoC> nguyet1309, hu iz zit
<vubuntor733> chao ca nha
<vubuntor733> Xin loi, minh muon nho cac ban tu van cach go~ bo Ubuntu dang cai dat song song voi window 7
<vubuntor963> chào mọi người
<vubuntor963> ai hướng dẫn mình cài kdevelop với
<Stanley00> vubuntor963: kdevelop? có sẵn trong kho rồi mà bạn?
<vubuntor963> hì hì
<vubuntor963> quên mất
<vubuntor963> cảm ơn stan'
<vubuntor963> có ai chỉ cho mình cách học kdevelop với
<vubuntor963> <stanley00>
<vubuntor963> Qdevelop là gì vậy?
<vubuntor756> cho minh hoi, minh cai ubuntu de` len window 7, nhung vi ko de~ dung doi vs minh nen gio minh muon cai lai. window xp, ma phan vung chinh' cua may bay gio khong format lai. thanh ntfs dc, co ai biet cach fix cho minh ko, giup minh voi?!!
<C4NoC> sao ko format dc
<C4NoC> cứ nhét mấy đĩa hiren vào mà làm
<C4NoC> vubuntor756, chỉ hỗ trợ cài ubuntu
<C4NoC> vubuntor756, windoof thì gọi M$
<vubuntor756> o`m, tk
<vubuntor147> có ai biết về kdevelop không?
<vubuntor147> mình hỏi cái này xí
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor147> có ai ngoài cá nóc nữa không vậy
<vubuntor147> cao thủ nhiều vậy mà không biết cái này à
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu biết
<vubuntor745> :D anh nao chi em cai oracle tren ubuntu 11.10 voi
<vubuntor745> T_T
<C4NoC> nope
<C4NoC> ko chơi oracle
<vubuntor745> :(
<vubuntor745> de xem ubuntu minh dang xai la x86 hay x64 thi phai lam nhu the nao bay gio ah
<C4NoC> uname -a
<vubuntor745> #20-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 7 14:50:42 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux  nhu vay la xai x86 phai ko ah
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor482> C4NoC: chưa vầ à
<vubuntor171> cấu hình máy để bàn mà ubuntu 11.10 cần để cài là bao nhiêu
<Stanley00> vubuntor171: bạn cần mua máy mới à?
<CoconutCrab> P4 2,4+, ram 1Gb
<vubuntor171> không mình đang dùng máy bàn mà chip dual cỏe e5700 3.0ghz ram 1gb chay co muot ko ban
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<CoconutCrab> thêm 1gb ram vào thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor171> thế là ram 2gb ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor171: thử thẳng trên liveCD là biết chứ gì, cấu hình này chạy chắc cũng ok thôi
<CoconutCrab> yup
<vubuntor171> mà ban ới mình cài mới thì phải cài như thế nòa vậy?
<vubuntor171> mình đang dùng win xp ma
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> xem cái đó đi :D
<vubuntor171> um mình sẻ xem mmminhf cảm ơn nhiều nhé
<vubuntor171> minh dang dung win xp thi minh có thể cài dặt ubuntu qua wubi duoc ko vay
<Stanley00> được
<Stanley00> beginning guide chắc có nói vụ này chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor171> ban huong dan giùm mình duoc ko ban
<Stanley00> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor171 : list ask begin wubi terminal ubuntu tiengviet ibus unikey ppa register
<Stanley00> vubuntor171 : Cài bằng Wubi là cách cài Ubuntu như một phần mềm trong window, xem thêm tại : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_Ubuntu_từ_Windows
<Stanley00> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Cài_đặt_Ubuntu_từ_Windows
<bksupybot`> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu từ Windows – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> hic, cái script có vấn đề rồi :-ss
<vubuntor157> hello every body
<vubuntor157> any body here ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-21
<vubuntor442> cho em hoi chut may anh oi. sao em go ky tu trong phan `Enter new UNTX passwors` khong dc vay a.
<Cooly> vubuntor442: cu go như bt, nó ko hiện ra đâu
<vubuntor695> Làm sao để gỏ ký tự dược trong phần "password" ở cửa sổ lệnh terminal vậy ạ. sao em điềnvào mà nó không cho :(
<vubuntor695> :(( sao ko ai giup em voi
<dungwd> alo, có ai chạy php trên IIS7 lần nào chÆ°a
<vubuntor626> Xin chaof
<vubuntor626> Toi muon huy lenh in tu may HP Laser P2015D
<vubuntor626> Nhung khong biet lenh trong ubuntu la gi\
<vubuntor626> Lam on chi giup toi voi.
<vubuntor626> Vi may bi tac giay nen toi nhan lenh in lien tiep
<vubuntor626> Gio no in lien tuc
<vubuntor723> cho em hoi cai ubuntu bang cach nao la tot nhat
<vubuntor723> sao ko co ai ho tro het ta ????
<C4NoC> nhét đĩa vào cài
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor723> em dang xai xp, muon su dung them ubuntu
<vubuntor723> vay nen cai vao o C hay D ah
<C4NoC> chia thêm partition riêng cho nó
<vubuntor723> nghia la minh tao ra 1 ổ riêng cho nó như ổ C của Win phải ko ạ ?
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor723> thank a nhìu
<vubuntor892> alo
<vubuntor892> em dang cai ubuntu 8.1 server , vi muon demo DHCP , khi khi kiem tra goi dhcp3-server thi no khong tim thay
<vubuntor892> anh nao chi giup em
<C4NoC> 8.1?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor892> da
<C4NoC> apt-get search dhcp
<vubuntor892> nhung no bao la dhcp3-server package not found
<C4NoC> apt-get update
<C4NoC> apt-get search dhcp
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> nhầm
<C4NoC> apt-cache search dhcp
<vubuntor892> da vay cho em hoi trong luc cai dat thi minh co can chon DNS ko anh
<C4NoC> chọn
<vubuntor892> vay minh chi chon cai do thoi ha anh ? con may cai mail server thi khong can phai ko
<vubuntor892> em dang lam de tai demo DHCP tren ubuntu >"<
<vubuntor892> kho qua bua gio lam chua xong sap toi han nop bai roi
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, tài liệu có sẵn hết rồi
<C4NoC> chả thiếu cái gì
<vubuntor892> da nhung quan trong phan demo
<vubuntor892> bua gio em cai chua xong cai DHCP
<vubuntor892> dien cai dau !! hix
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> mì ăn liền thì 10p là xong
<vubuntor892> da tai ong thay key demo thoi
<C4NoC> demo thì có gì khó
<vubuntor892> de em thu may dong lenh tren cua anh
<vubuntor892> anh
<vubuntor892> no bao la dhcp-client-DHCP client
<vubuntor892> no bao la dhcp-common - common files used by all the dhcp3*package
<vubuntor892> vậy là có chưa anh
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ko xài debian
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, có cái gói dhcp3-server kaif
<vubuntor892> huhu
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, apt-get install dhcp3-server
<vubuntor892> no van bao couldn't find package dhcp3-serverv
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, copy chính xác lên đây coi
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, mà 8.10 cũ quá rồi
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, lên 10.04 đi
<C4NoC> ko thì mấy bản server mới, 11.10
<vubuntor892> dạ vậy để em thử mấy bãn mới
<vubuntor892> chính xác là : E: Couldn't find package dhcp3-server
<C4NoC> thôi cài bản mới đi
<vubuntor892> dạ cũng được
<vubuntor892> mà anh rành về fedora core ko anh
<C4NoC> vứt mấy cái tài liệu cũ rích đi
<C4NoC> lên web mà đọc cái mới
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn fedora core
<vubuntor892> >"<
<vubuntor892> tại trường em nó bắt làm vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, tài liệu của thầy hả?
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, bảo thầy, dạy linux, thì cập nhật 1 tí
<C4NoC> ko phải windoof đâu, mà 10 năm mới update 1 lần
<vubuntor892> bảo vậy ổng tự ái cho em rớt
<vubuntor892> >"<
<C4NoC> fedora thì ra tới 15 , 16 rồi
<C4NoC> mà giờ còn fedora core
<C4NoC> lấy ếu đâu ra repo mà update
<C4NoC> ubuntu non LTS thì 18 tháng
<C4NoC> 8.10 đến giờ là 2 năm, hết cha nó support rồi
<C4NoC> 3 năm chứ
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, thêm nữa, cái tài liệu trường, dạy là server, thì chọn bản LTS mà làm
<vubuntor892> anh bình tinh tai truong em no hơi lạc hậu ^^
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, còn học về linux, chịu khó lên mạng đọc đi
<vubuntor892> da mấy bua nay em cung nghien cuu lam chu
<vubuntor892> hix ma phai lam cho xong den thu 2
<vubuntor892> ko thi ko co điểm
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor892> đầu tuần rồi ổng cho
<C4NoC> vubuntor892, bắt đầu xài linux bao lâu rồi?
<vubuntor892> trước em xai fedora 12
<vubuntor892> làm cái dự án asterisk
<vubuntor892> cung dc mấy tháng
<C4NoC> xài mấy tháng, mà chưa nắm mấy cái cơ bản
<vubuntor892> gio thì ông thấy bắt phải xài ubuntu
<C4NoC> quá chậm
<vubuntor892> >"<
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=86&t=17502 <post nhầm chỗ rồi này
<bksupybot`> Title: một cơ hội học tập và rèn luyện vô cùng mới mẻ - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor304> hi
<vubuntor304> không hiểu sao em cứ update ubuntu
<vubuntor304> là wifi không vào đc nữa
<vubuntor304> mỗi lần kích hoạt wifi
<vubuntor304> là máy bị treo luôn
<vubuntor304> giúp em vs ạ
<vubuntor650> Các bạn giúp mình chỗ kết nối wifi với, mình mới cài ubuntu đã active cái driver wifi rồi nhưng mà k vào wifi được, cái icon mạng chỉ là 2 cái mũi lên ngược chiều thôi
<kid___> máy gì vậy?
<kid___> =)
<vubuntor971> cac anh oi
<vubuntor971> nen cai scim hay ibus bay gio
<vubuntor237> alo
<vubuntor237> cac anh oi
<vubuntor415> locobot oi
<vubuntor415> alo
<vubuntor415> can giup gap
<vubuntor415> khong co ai ca a`
<vubuntor415> cả nhà ơi
<vubuntor534> troi oi
<vubuntor534> nay gio cai di cai lai ubuntu may lan roi
<vubuntor534> cai xong chay 1 ti la loi~
<vubuntor534> chan' w adi
<vubuntor534> vay la ai cung bao xai tot
<vubuntor534> mien phi vkl
<favadi> vubuntor534, ờ
<vubuntor534> co ai day ko
<vubuntor534> lam on
<vubuntor534> lan nay ko ai giup thi vinh biet ubuntu luon
<vubuntor534> favadi oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor534> moi nguoi oiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor534> troi a
<favadi> vubuntor534, vĩnh biệt đi là vừa thôi
<vubuntor534> cai xong ubuntu
<vubuntor534> lam theo huong dan
<vubuntor534> nhung dieu can lam sau khi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor534> cai xong goi compiz setting manager
<vubuntor534> may bi treoi
<vubuntor534> reset lai
<vubuntor534> thi mat tieu thanh taskbar
<vubuntor534> desktop bay gio khong con gi ca
<vubuntor534> phim tat super cung khong xai duoc
<vubuntor534> uc che wa di mat
<favadi> vô recovery mode
<favadi> gỡ đi
<vubuntor534> lam on giup em
<vubuntor534> em go roi`
<vubuntor534> van vay
<vubuntor534> chi la
<vubuntor534> moi thu binh thuong
<vubuntor534> khong co taskbar
<vubuntor534> alt F2 cung ko dc
<vubuntor534> phim super cung khong chay
<vubuntor534> lam sao chay duoc ung dung
<vubuntor534> huhuhu
<vubuntor534> cai ubuntu chiue gio 3 lan roi
<vubuntor534> ho~ng wai`
<favadi> vubuntor534, sao cài nhiều thế làm gì?
<vubuntor534> chu nhu the nay
<vubuntor534> lam sao su dung
<vubuntor534> phai cai lai
<vubuntor534> 1 lan cai gap 1 loi~
<vubuntor534> ma toan loi gi dau, ko ai giup sua~
<vubuntor534> ko cai lai sao duoc
<vubuntor534> em vao firefox nhu the nay co uc che ko
<vubuntor534> mo terminal
<vubuntor534> vao help online
<favadi> ủa vẫn còn mở được terminal à?
<vubuntor534> ctrl alt T
<favadi> vậy đã thử unity --reset chưa?
<vubuntor534> lenh do ha anh
<vubuntor534> de em thu
<vubuntor534> van chua dc
<favadi> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<bksupybot`> Title: How To Reset Unity, Launcher Icons Or Compiz In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<vubuntor534> hic
<vubuntor534> cai terminal
<vubuntor534> no chet weo lun
<vubuntor534> con tro~ no chop chop
<vubuntor534> khong chay nua
<vubuntor534> tat thi no bao dang chay cai gi do, neu tat la tat luon
<vubuntor534> compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x20005df  compiz (core) - Warn: failed to receive ConfigureNotify event on 0x20005ed
<vubuntor534> cai nay la gi a
<favadi> chắc đụng chạm gì vào mấy cái compiz setting rồi
<favadi> thá»­ sudo logout
<favadi> rồi chọn session login là unity2d xem
<vubuntor534> sao ko logout duoc
<vubuntor534> kieu nay mai phai nghi lam
<vubuntor534> huhu
<vubuntor534> cam on anh favadi nhe
<vubuntor534> a`
<vubuntor534> cho em hoi
<vubuntor534> xoa ubuntu the nao ma khong anh huong den win xp
<vubuntor534> may em dang co win xp nua
<vubuntor534> so xoa ubuntu
<vubuntor534> ko log vao xp duoc
<vubuntor534> loi boot
<favadi> fixmbr
<vubuntor534> ubuntu khong co chuong trinh sua he thong sao
<vubuntor695> Chao! Co ai dag o do ko a
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-22
<vubuntor088> Hế nhô! :) Cái network manager có vấn đề gì với wpa/wpa2 hay sao ấy nhỉ? Nhập pass mãi vẫn không vào được :(
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> card wifi gì vậy
<nobawk> vubuntor088: nếu như có quá nhiều người truy cập, hoặc signal quá yếu, hoặc router được bảo vệ bởi 1 số kỹ thuật khác thì có thể cũng ko vào đc
<vubuntor088> chứ mà bên win, cũng chỗ ấy, đánh pass xong vào cái rụp mà @@
<vubuntor088> WPA2-PSK: PSK ~ Personal key? Đúng cái này, lúc nhập pass. Nhưng vẫn ko thành công. :(
<vubuntor088> về bên ấy xem lại thế nào đã vậy :P
<vubuntor088> BB!
<vubuntor561> hello
<C4NoC> weekend
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor561> là newbie thì nên dùng bản unbuntu nào là tốt nhất các bác ơi
<C4NoC> bản bình thường
<vubuntor561> bản bình thường là bản 11.10, 11.4 hay 10.10 ...ạ?
<vubuntor561> :">
<vubuntor561> 10.04
<vubuntor561> :">
<C4NoC> 11.10
<vubuntor561> bản mới nhất hả bác
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor561> cài bằng wubi và cài trực tiếp khi sử dụng nó có khác k bác
<vubuntor561> ?
 * C4NoC ôm hun CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor216> Tôi dùng usb 3g của viettel
<vubuntor216> khi cắm vào máy tính chạy ubuntu 11.10 nguyên bản chưa update
<vubuntor216> tại sao ubuntu chỉ nhận usb như một adapter, mà không thể mở usb được?
<vubuntor216> xin mọi người trợ giúp
<NgocNgoan> có bác nào biết lỗi này khi bật sopcast-player ko nhỉ
<NgocNgoan> thông báo lỗi như thế này : "(sopcast-player.py:3126): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap""
<Tux|Ubuntu> warning có lỗi đâu
<NgocNgoan> ừ
<NgocNgoan> nhưng mà làm thế nào cho nó chạy lên đây
<NgocNgoan> tối nay muốn xem bóng đá mà bị thế này thì chán quá
<ubuntu_fanboy> chào mọi người - sending from hp6530s using empathy
<ubuntu_fanboy> lâu rồi không vào irc
<NgocNgoan> thế à
<NgocNgoan> mấy năm rồi ko vào :D
<ubuntu_fanboy> cũng chỉ có mấy mống thế, qua vnluser xem
<ubuntu_fanboy> tớ đang biên dịch GIMP
<ubuntu_fanboy> "file name association" dịch làm sao cho dễ hiểu đây?
<CoconutCrab> most đi :3
<ubuntu_fanboy> irc cho nhanh
<ubuntu_fanboy> most thư từ rối rắm
<ubuntu_fanboy> lẽ ra most cũng phải có một cái irc :D
<CoconutCrab> à không
<CoconutCrab> most toàn người đi làm
<CoconutCrab> họ ít có thời gian chat lắm
<ubuntu_fanboy> uhm
<vubuntor083> các bạn có thể cho mình xem cấu hình iu cầu của ubuntu không? mình không biết xem ở đâu cả :(
<CoconutCrab> ifconfig
<nobawk> vubuntor083: yêu cầu gì?
<vubuntor083> cấu hình tối thỉu ấy :D
<NgocNgoan> các bác cho e hỏi cài đặt pm từ source như thế nào nhỉ
<nobawk> .g ubuntu hardware requirement
<NgocNgoan> từ trước tới giờ toàn cài = apt-get với gói deb
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<bksupybot`> Title: Installation/SystemRequirements - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<NgocNgoan> bây giờ gặp source bó tay
<nobawk> .g how to install software from source ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware
<bksupybot`> Title: Installing software in Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<nobawk> .g how to building software from source ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<ubuntu_fanboy> trong này có 2 con bot cơ à
<bksupybot`> Title: CompilingEasyHowTo - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu_fanboy> .g what is ubuntu
<bkphenny> ubuntu_fanboy: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot`> Title: Homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<ubuntu_fanboy> .g how to remove ubuntu
<bkphenny> ubuntu_fanboy: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-safely-uninstall-ubuntu-in-windows-dual-boot-environment/
<bksupybot`> Title: How To Safely Uninstall Ubuntu From A Windows Dual-Boot PC (at www.makeuseof.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-10-23
<vimojnguoi> nay gio dang kiem cai sever chat cua ubuntu-vn dang dung =))
<vimojnguoi> moi doi nha sang suse
<vimojnguoi> vao ngay trang chu nhin ma nguon thay freenode la add vao lien
<vimojnguoi> hehe
<vimojnguoi> ak quen ! buoi sang tot lanh :D
<vubuntor186> chào mọi người
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor186> có ai biết lỗi plugin  Git support là gì không?
<Stanley00> .g  plugin  Git support
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://trac-hacks.org/wiki/GitPlugin
<bksupybot`> Title: GitPlugin - Trac Hacks - Plugins Macros etc. - Trac (at trac-hacks.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor186: bạn gặp lỗi đó khi đang làm gì? và post toàn bộ cái thông báo lỗi lên pastebin được không?
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor186> mình làm việc với kdevelop
<vubuntor186> khi mình vào tại sesson mới thì nó báo lỗi như thế này
<vubuntor186> plugin" Git support " could not be loaded corectly and was disabled reason : git is not isntalled
<vubuntor186> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716546/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> "git is not isntalled" <= thì cài nó vào
<vubuntor186> cài như thế nào
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install git-core .zZ
<vubuntor186> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716549/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor186> như thế này đã được chưa stanley00?
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install git-core
<Stanley00> thú vị nhỉ?! >:)
<vubuntor186> ek
<vubuntor186> ai bảo bạn thêm 2 cái đó vào làm gì?
<Stanley00> ai mà ngờ bạn không biết cài phần mềm đâu :-ss
<vubuntor186> nhưng sao nó vẫn chạy rầm rầm nhỉ?
<vubuntor186> :)
<vubuntor186> oki rùi
<vubuntor186> cảm ơn stanley
<vubuntor186> hì hì
<vubuntor186> đừng cười mình
<vubuntor343> Hôm nay các bác không đi offline à
<Stanley00> không có chi
<vubuntor343> Các bác cho em hỏi chút
<Stanley00> mai thi, ở nhà ôn bài :((
<vubuntor343> em cài ubuntu từ usb
<vubuntor343> format ext4....
<vubuntor343> mà sao vào lại windows không thấy cái ổ đó đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor343> hơn nữa là khi khởi động nó vào thẳng win chứ không vào ubuntu
<vubuntor343> ổ win là ổ C
<vubuntor343> u là ổ D
<vubuntor343> các bác có cách nào để menuboot nó hiện ra cho mình chọn không
<vubuntor343> em vào win gõ BCDEDIT rồi mà không được
<Stanley00> thứ nhất, win không đọc được ext4
<vubuntor343> nó ko có menu boot của U luôn
<Stanley00> thứ 2, dùng Ubuntu thì quên C, D đi và dùng sdXY cho nó tiện
<Stanley00> thứ 3, không thể chỉnh boot vào U từ Win được
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor343> thế bây giờ cái của em là vô phương cứu chữa à
<vubuntor343> định dạng Fat32 cài U ngon chứ bác
<Stanley00> LOL, bạn có chắc cài Ubuntu một cách đúng đắn không vậy?
<vubuntor343> cài từ USB đã vào được U rồi. Cài xong nó đòi restart mà
<vubuntor343> restart thì nó bảo rằng rút usb ra
<vubuntor343> thì em rút
<vubuntor343> rút xong thì nó vào win luôn
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: cài grub vào chỗ nào thế?
<vubuntor343> ồ
<vubuntor343> vào ext4 đó luôn
<vubuntor343> khả năng nó ko load được lên
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: vậy dùng live cd, set cái ext4 đó thành boot đi
<vubuntor343> cơ mà em chẳng có cái live cd nào cả
<vubuntor343> với lại cái ổ cd nó cũng đơ đơ sao rồi
<Stanley00> hic, lấy cái USB bạn dùng để cài á :-ss
<vubuntor343> bây giờ em làm thế này ko biết được ko
<vubuntor343> vâng
<vubuntor343> cài qua usb
<vubuntor343> bây giờ cài lại
<vubuntor343> để cái format là Fat32
<vubuntor343> để tất cả vào đó
<vubuntor343> ko biết được không
<Stanley00> vubuntor343: hic, sn thế thì mình thua, bạn đọc bg đi nha
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor633> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor633> ai huong dan minh cai ibus tren unbutu 11.10 voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor633: sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot`> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor633> cảm ơn nhé
<vubuntor633> mình làm được rồi
<vubuntor990> chào mọi người
<vubuntor990> có ai biết về kdevelop 4.2 k ạ
<vubuntor990> hic
<Stanley00> vubuntor990: mình có góp ý nhỏ, thay vì nói 3 câu như vừa rồi, sao bạn không hỏi trực tiếp vấn đề của bạn nhỉ?
<vubuntor990> oki
<vubuntor990> mình sẽ rút kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor990> stanley00 bạn có thể chỉ cho mình cách dùng kdevelop không?
<Stanley00> không, bạn xem doc và help của nó ấy
<vubuntor990> hay là 1 công cụ mã nguồn mở nào đó mà chạy trên linux với
<Stanley00> Bạn hỏi chung chung thế này thì câu trả lời hay nhất có lẽ là google đi?
<vubuntor990> vậy mình hỏi riêng nhé
<vubuntor990> bạn dùng cái gì để lập trình trên linux
<vubuntor990> :)
<Stanley00> lúc trước thì mình dùng code block
<Stanley00> còn giờ thì code mấy bài nhỏ xíu, nên dùng gedit để code thôi à
<vubuntor990> còn bây giờ?
<vubuntor990> bạn đã từng dùng qua 1 công cụ nào tương tự như eclipse chưa?
<Stanley00> nghe giống điều tra quá nhỉ? Câu hỏi thật sự của bạn là gì thế?
<vubuntor990> hì hì mình đâu có điều tra, thực sự là giờ mình đang  làm 1 công cụ lập trình mã nguồn mỡ và môi trường phát triển của nó
<vubuntor544> Stanley cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor544> minh chay Ubuntu tu USB
<vubuntor544> Luc truoc minh cai cung windows day
<vubuntor990> nhưng mình chọn kdevelop nhưng mà thực sự là rất khó stanley à
<Stanley00> vubuntor990: đang "làm"? ý bạn là viết một cái IDE ấy hả?
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: rồi sao nữa?
<vubuntor544> gio lam the nao de chinh cho U khoi dong truoc windows
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: mặc định là vậy mà
<vubuntor544> Bgio neu minh khong cam usb boot U thi khong the vao U duoc
<vubuntor544> ma cung ko co menu boot de vao U luong
<vubuntor544> no vao thang Windows
<vubuntor990> đúng rùi stanley à
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: sửa cái ext4 thành boot chưa?
<vubuntor544> vao trong may thi co 2 disk system
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: giờ bạn đang trên Ubuntu trong USB đúng không?
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: cho mình xem output lệnh "sudo fdisk -l" đi
<vubuntor544> dung roi
<vubuntor544> Disk /dev/sda: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders, total 488397168 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disk identifier: 0x2bd2c32a     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *          63    96036569    48018253+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2   
<vubuntor544> no ra vay do ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: làm ơn pastebin nó dùm bạn ơi, thế này thì làm sao mà xem
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor990> hì hì
<vubuntor990> cái >4 dòng ấy vẫn chưa sửa à
<Stanley00> vubuntor990: uhm, vẫn y như cũ :))
<vubuntor544> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716599/
<bksupybot`> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor544> link do ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: oops! cái này thì hơi mệt đây, ext4 ở tận extended, làm sao set cho nó boot ta
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: thôi bạn làm theo cái fix grub đi, cài grub vào MBR luôn
<Stanley00> !fix grub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<bksupybot`> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor544> Cam on nhe
<vubuntor544> minh xem chut
<Stanley00> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=71352
<bksupybot`> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> sửa sda3 thành sda6 chắc sẽ được đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: ^
<vubuntor544> bang cach nao vay ban
<vubuntor544> minh vua lam theo huong dan link ban cho
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor544> tu grub go lenh find /boot/grub/stage1
<vubuntor544> nhung ma ko dc
<vubuntor544> no khong tim thay file
<nobawk> lệnh đó cũ rồi
<nobawk> đọc cái grub2
<vubuntor544> bao rang file not found
<vubuntor544> ok
<vubuntor544> de minh doc lai
<Stanley00> vubuntor544: trời ạ, ngay dòng đầu đã nói đó là dành cho bản cũ, bản mới hơn xem link khác mà :-ss
<vubuntor845> mọi người có ai có thể giải thích cho mình lập trình cpp trên win có gì khác so với trên linux k?
<Stanley00> vubuntor845: hầu như không khác gì nếu bạn theo đúng "chuẩn"
<vubuntor092> Minh vua moi cai ubuntu 11.10. Nhung hien gio van chua cai duoc driver cho VGA. Minh co doc huong dan tren Wiki va lam theo. Nhung den doan Crtl + Alt + F3 thi khi vao do minh ko the dang nhap duoc ( do den phan nhap password thi keyboard danh khong ra chu ). Nho ai do giai thich va huong dan giup minh.
<Stanley00> vubuntor092: cứ gõ pass bình thường thôi bạn à, nó sẽ không hiện mấy dấu *** ra đâu
<kid__> default thì nó không hiện chữ mà
<kid__> bạn cứ đánh bình thường
<vubuntor092> Minh van danh binh thuong nhung no thong bao la ko dang nhap duoc vi sai pass
<Stanley00> vubuntor092: vậy thì bạn đã gõ sai pass, thế thôi
<vubuntor092> Minh da loging vao desktop roi. Pass van the sao sai duoc, minh cung da thu nhieu lan nhung van the
<vubuntor092> Cho minh hoi them, ngoai cach huong dan tren wiki ra thi co con cach nao de cai goi cai dat driver VGA download tu website ve khong ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor092: sao bạn không dùng driver có sẵn của Ubuntu ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor092: chạy addition driver rồi còn lại để tự Ubuntu lo...
<vubuntor092> Vi minh dung VGA cua ATI, driver co san cua ubuntu hinh nhu la khong hop voi driver cua ATI
<Stanley00> vubuntor092: vậy à? bạn đọc thông tin đó ở đâu thế?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: phán láo nhở
<vubuntor092> tren 4r cua ubuntu vn
<vubuntor092> moi doc day khong phan lao dau
<Stanley00> vubuntor092: coi chừng nhầm ngày đó :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: thằng nào post
 * Stanley00 vẫn dùng driver có sẵn của Ubuntu này, kiểu này có lẽ phải gỡ ra nhỉ >:))
<vubuntor092> Doi ti de xem lai ai post
<vubuntor092> 14 điều cần làm sau khi cài Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot >>> trong bai viet nay day
<Stanley00> không có cái link à? tiết kiệm thế
<vubuntor092> Phan cai driver co noi 1 cau the nay "cá nhân mình khuyên những ai dùng VGA ATI thì đừng nên active driver nếu không muốn gặp phiền toái"
<vubuntor092> doi ti gui link :)
<vubuntor092> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17346
<bksupybot`> Title: 14 điều cần làm sau khi cài Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: vô đỡ đi này :))
<vubuntor746> ?
<vubuntor746> cho e hỏi có phần mền convert file djvu sang docx ko ?
<vubuntor746> hoặc pdf sang doc
<vubuntor746> tốt nhất là djvu vì khi sang pdf dung lượng nó lớn lên rất nhiều rồi :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor746: thì đúng rồi ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao lại bảo là VGA ATI không hỗ trợ Linux ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc một đằng, nói ra một nẻo
<Stanley00> vubuntor746: Ubuntu đọc được djvu mà, để thế luôn cho nó nhẹ :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor746: sang docx lolz
<vubuntor092> - _ - co noi la ko ho tro dau, noi la khong hop ma`
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: người ta nói đúng rồi, còn bác phát biểu thì sai
<vubuntor092> tai bac hieu sai y minh noi day :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> người ta bảo không cần cài thì bác bảo driver của ubuntu không hỗ trợ ATI
<vubuntor746> em cần copy file lớn bằng tiếng anh sang google dịch
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vi minh dung VGA cua ATI, driver co san cua ubuntu hinh nhu la khong hop voi driver cua ATI
<vubuntor746> mà djvu ko copy đựoc :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor746: thế tự sử đi
<vubuntor092> uh ko hop chu dau bao la ko ho tro :|
 * Tux|Ubuntu ghét mấy thằng copy tiếng anh đi google trans rồi paste vào đồ án bài tập lớn
<Tux|Ubuntu> trong khi chẳng hiểu cái quái gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: thế gì xoắn làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> không làm gì cả
<Tux|Ubuntu> cứ thế mà dùng
<vubuntor092> oh thi nho bac nao nhiet tinh thi giup, bac ko giup thi to tieng lam gi :)
<vubuntor092> vat va the !!!!
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế không đúng là gì, với VGA ATI thì cứ driver mặc định mà dùng
<vubuntor746> :( dịch = từ điển nó lâu a ạ , anh có giúp được ko ?
<vubuntor092> o`o`
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ cứ kiểu tiếng việt không dấu là người ta cũng ngại ếu muốn đọc rồi
<vubuntor092> em nong dan moi len, biet go thi dau noi gi nua :) bac ngai thi ko phien bac doc :)
<vubuntor746> thanks you anyway !
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ Tiếng Việt thì được ngay
<Tux|Ubuntu> lười cứ nói là lười cho nó gọn
<vubuntor092> whatever :)) tuy bac nghi vay ! Minh ko thix tranh luan mat thoi gian ma chang duoc gi.
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu hiểu tiếng Tây
<vubuntor092> vay ma biet do la tieng Tay =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> whatever :)) <- tiếng Việt chắc ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> tuy bac nghi vay ! Minh ko thix tranh luan mat thoi gian ma chang duoc gi. <- Vietnamese ?
<vubuntor092> =)) khong chung la tieng tau` lol =))
<vubuntor092> :)) bac co ve thich bat be nhung tieu tiet ra de cai~ li' lam :)
<vubuntor092> tom lai bac giup duoc thi giup, khong giup duoc thi minh cam on
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cũng ếu biết thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ mình toàn gặp người, ếu đỡ được bắt đầu bảo mình đi bắt bẻ lolz
<vubuntor954> chào mọi người
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor954> ai chỉ cho mình là cpp trong linux khác win ở chỗ nào với ạ
<Stanley00> "hầu như không khác gì nếu bạn theo đúng "chuẩn""
<vubuntor954> trong linux trong có thư viện conio.h (console i/o) -> không có hàm getch() tương tự sẽ không có các hàm gotoxy, textcolor, ...
<vubuntor954> như thế này có khác không ạ
<Stanley00> vì mấy cái đó không "chuẩn", nó chỉ là của MS thêm vào thôi
<vubuntor954> mà chuẩn là ntn vậy bạn ơi
<Stanley00> .g ansi C
<bkphenny> Stanley00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ANSI_C
<bksupybot`> Title: ANSI C - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: theo mình thì đó là chuẩn
<vubuntor954> mình chạy 1 chương trình đơn giản bằng code:: block
<vubuntor954> là hello word
<vubuntor954> bấm f9
<vubuntor954> nó báo như thế này nè
<vubuntor954> "vidu - Debug" uses an invalid compiler. Probably the toolchain path within the compiler options is not setup correctly?! Skipping... Nothing to be done.
<vubuntor954> là sao
<vubuntor954> ai chỉ cho mình với
<Stanley00> vubuntor954: bạn đã cài g++ vào chưa?
<vubuntor460> Stanley cho mình hỏi chút
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor460> lúc trưa mình cài U trên sda6 ấy
<vubuntor460> mình làm theo link mà các bạn hướng dẫn
<vubuntor460> grub2
<vubuntor460> nhưng mà bây giờ vào được u
<vubuntor460> không vào được win nữa
<vubuntor460> mình sang máy khác
<vubuntor460> tạo 1 usb ghost
<vubuntor460> thì khi boot
<vubuntor460> cho vào usb luôn
<vubuntor460> rồi chọn boot from hard disk
<vubuntor460> thì vào được win
<vubuntor460> nhưng lại không có menu để chọn 1 trong 2
<vubuntor460> bây giờ
<nobawk> vubuntor460: có xoá win rồi ko thế?
<nobawk> vubuntor460: nếu vào ubuntu được rồi
<vubuntor460> không
<nobawk> vubuntor460: thì chạy lệnh update grub nó tự thêm win vào menu
<nobawk> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor460: đọc trong link này có hướng dẫn rồi này
<vubuntor460> mình lỡ xóa mất U rồi
<Stanley00> nobawk: không đi off thật à?
<vubuntor460> bây giờ vào win vẫn phải dùng cái USB đó
<vubuntor460> ko thì nó cứ báo grub
<vubuntor460> ...
<vubuntor460> thì giờ phải làm thế nào
<vubuntor460> để bỏ cái đó đi cài lại U
<Stanley00> nếu cài lại U thì cứ cài bình thường, lúc chọn cài grub, chọn cài vào sda á, nó sẽ tự hết
<Stanley00> còn nếu không cài lại U mà xóa cái grub đó đi thì lấy đĩa win ra, fix MBR, search google thêm nha
<vubuntor460> ừ
<vubuntor460> mình thử xem
<vubuntor460> cảm ơn 2 người nhé
<nobawk> Stanley00: đi muộn làm vip :D
<Stanley00> nobawk: :))
<nobawk> hẹn gì 4h sớm vãi
<nobawk> mà mình có dùng ubuntu đâu :))
<vubuntor108> mình chạy code block thì bị lõi như hình này
<vubuntor108> ai giúp mình với được k
<vubuntor108> http://www.upanh.com/screenshot_at_2011-10-23_032408_upanh/v/dnvdbt7tdcr.htm
<bksupybot`> Title: Ảnh screenshot_at_2011-10-23_032408 - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor108: phần vùng FAT và NTFS không chạy chương trình được bạn à
 * Stanley00 thấy cái lỗi này quen lắm luôn ý...
<vubuntor108> giờ mình phải làm sao bạn oi
<Stanley00> thì chép nguyên cái project sang chỗ nào đó không phải NTFS và FAT, home hoặc /tmp chẳng hạn
<vubuntor108> hic
<vubuntor108> máy mình ổ nào cũng là NTFS cả bạn ới
<Stanley00> wubi à?
<vubuntor108> uh
<vubuntor108> wubi bạn à'
<vubuntor108> vậy là bó tay hả bạn
<Stanley00> " home hoặc /tmp chẳng hạn"
<vubuntor108> home được hả bạn
<vubuntor108> ok
<vubuntor108> để mình thử
<vubuntor108> <stanley00>
<vubuntor108> k được bạn à
<vubuntor108> http://www.upanh.com/screenshot_at_2011-10-23_033221_upanh/v/bnv11t1t2fm.htm
<bksupybot`> Title: Ảnh screenshot_at_2011-10-23_033221 - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor108> nó k cho ghi vào đó
<Stanley00> ý mình home là ~ á
<vubuntor108> giờ mình phải làm sao đây nhỉ
<Stanley00> hỏi ngoài lề tí, bạn dùng linux được bao lâu rồi thế?
<vubuntor108> là gì bạn?
<vubuntor108> hì
<vubuntor108> :)
<vubuntor108> 2 ngày
<Stanley00> ~ là /home/thevuot á
<vubuntor108> hí
<vubuntor108> oki
<Stanley00> mình để là home chứ đâu phải là /home đâu, lần sau bạn chú ý chút nha ;)
<vubuntor108> oki
<vubuntor108> mình cảm ơn'
<vubuntor108> chạy ok rùi
<vubuntor108> nhưng mà vẫn báo lỗi bạn à
<vubuntor108> http://www.upanh.com/screenshot_at_2011-10-23_034016_upanh/v/cnvb2i4adop.htm
<bksupybot`> Title: Ảnh screenshot_at_2011-10-23_034016 - upanh.com (at www.upanh.com)
<vubuntor108> bạn xem cho mình cái này phải xử lí thế nào?
<Stanley00> lỗi gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor108> mình up ảnh lên rồi đó bạn
<Stanley00> vấn đề là mình không thấy lỗi, không biết bạn thấy được lỗi gì trong đó thế?
<vubuntor108> process returned  0 (0x0)  execution time :0,006s mình k biết có phải là lỗi k nhưng mình thấy nó khác
<Stanley00> vubuntor108: khác? khác bên win à? =)) cái đó là bình thường bạn à
<vubuntor108> vậy là oki rồi phải k bạn
<NgocNgoan> hic các bác ở HN còn vẫn còn off à
<Tux|Ubuntu> Vẫn off đây
<Tux|Ubuntu> ducgiang_8888: uống đi anh =)
<NgocNgoan> hôm nay chết mệt vì bắt xe bus nên đành lỡ hẹn :((
<C4NoC> off gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> sáng nay C4NoC có đi off trong hcm ếu đâu
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> nhậu cả đêm qua
<C4NoC> sáng về nhà, ngủ đến chiều
<NgocNgoan> hôm nay có bác tudt949 ở HN đi ko nhỉ
<Tux|Ubuntu> không thấy anh Tú
<Tux|Ubuntu> kêu đặt một suất với cả vợ mà không thấy
<NgocNgoan> ờ
<NgocNgoan> ông ý mới cưới nên chắc bận
<NgocNgoan> còn mềnh chiều nay đợi ở BK mà bọn xe bus ko cho lên, ức chế ko tả nổi :(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-15
<vubuntor044> sao e lam cube ko duoc may anh
<vubuntor044> Trong phần Desktop cube mình chỉnh ntn
<vubuntor990> hình như trong ubuntu mình thay choromiumcho chrome đúng ko mấy anh chị
<_Tux_> vubuntor990: không
<_Tux_> Chromium là bản nguồn mở
<_Tux_> Chrome là bản close-src của Google
<vubuntor990> mình xài thì thấy nó như nhau mà
<_Tux_> thì nó như nhau
<_Tux_> nhưng không phải thế :D
<vubuntor990> nhưng mà trong SC thì không có Chrome
<vubuntor990> nó khác nhau ở mã nguồn rồi cón khác nhau gì nữa không anh chị
<ltruongan> icon :)
<vubuntor990> :)
<vubuntor990> với lại bên U nhìn đẹp hơn nữa
<vubuntor990> anh codai, hồi qua e hỏi anh lỗi này nè:
<vubuntor990> samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: upstart-job but it is a virtual package
<vubuntor990> Sao trong U mình ko có hiệu ứng lửa cháy màn hình
<NHoC> hi
<NHoC> co ai nguoi VN ko
<codai2810> toàn người vn
<NHoC> ui vay hả
<NHoC> http://www.vietirc.net/
<iSupyBot> Title: IRC-ChatVN Network Entertaiment (at www.vietirc.net)
<NHoC> vao xem thu codai2810
<codai2810> NHoC: ý nghĩa là gì? :)
<NHoC> thang nhóc
<NHoC> ^^
<codai2810> NHoC: ý mình là chatVN có ý nghĩa như thế nào?
<NHoC> là chat viet nam
<_Tux_> clgt
<kid__> wtf
<codai2810> NHoC: Có cần thiết ko?
<NHoC> cần
 * NHoC muon nguoi Viet mình
<codai2810> NHoC: vì sao cần?
<NHoC> chat o serv nguoi V
<codai2810> NHoC: chỉ là muốn thôi hả, chứ ko cần :D
<NHoC> can chú
 * _Tux_ ếu tin tưởng cái gì của Việt Nam
<_Tux_> =]]
<NHoC> mình sinh ra và lón lên o VN
<NHoC> minh tin vao VN
<_Tux_> chính vì mình sinh ra và lớn lên ở VN
<_Tux_> nên mình mới ếu tin =]]
<kid__> NHoC: bạn có quyết tâm đó, chúc thành công:p
<NHoC> :(
<_Tux_> f**k
<NHoC> ?
<NHoC> f**k mother you ?
<NHoC> gap toan dở hơi bơi bướm
<_Tux_> công nhận
<_Tux_> =]]
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor400> CÓ BÁC NÀO GIÚP MÌNH CHÚT
<vubuntor278> HI
<kid_> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor278> XIN CHAO
<vubuntor278> MÌNH ĐANG LÀM CÁI NÀY
<vubuntor278> BẠN XEM GIÚP
<vubuntor278> VÌ SAO NÓ KO BUNG NÉN ĐƯỢC NHÉ
<vubuntor278> # download the latest firmware - also see /proto/SxM_webui/admin/fw_chk.php  wget http://cache.websupport.wdc.com/wdhxnc-01.00.16.img -O ./fw.img  # "decode" the firmware image and remove unnecessary files  # see /proto/SxM_webui/admin/inc/wixHooks.class dd skip=0 count=1 bs=5120 if=./fw.img of=./tmp_img1  dd skip=15 count=1 bs=5120 if=./fw.img of=./tmp_img2 cp ./fw.img ./fw_img.orig dd seek=0 count=1 bs=5120 if=./tmp_img2 o
<kid_> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor278> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280562/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor278>  tar zxf ./fw.img
<vubuntor278> TỚI ĐÂY KO GIẢI NÉN ĐƯỢC
<kid_> vubuntor278: /me trỏ Stanley00
<Stanley00> kid_: ?
<Stanley00> gì thế sn?
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<kid_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280562/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kid_> (12:27:51 PM) vubuntor278:  tar zxf ./fw.img
<kid_> (12:27:58 PM) vubuntor278: TỚI ĐÂY KO GIẢI NÉN ĐƯỢC
<Stanley00> what the...
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó báo lỗi gì nhỉ
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<NgoHuy|stupid> file .img là file image
<vubuntor278> gzip stdin not in gzip format
<NgoHuy|stupid> đâu có giải với xả gì được nữa anh
<vubuntor278> SAO ZỊ A
<NgoHuy|stupid> mỗi file có cách nén và xả khác nhau
<NgoHuy|stupid> file .img là file nén không phải kiểu gzip
<vubuntor278> OK
<vubuntor278> THANKS
<NgoHuy|stupid> bạn có thể dùng lệnh này kt
<NgoHuy|stupid> file ftw.img
<Stanley00> tình hình có vẻ như cái file trên trang chủ không tồn tại, nó trỏ sang file khác rồi
<NgoHuy|stupid> và bạn mount file này như bình thường chú không cần extract
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-)
<NgoHuy|stupid> file đó ở đâu vậy anh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<Stanley00> NgoHuy|stupid: theo cái pastebin kid_ gửi á
<NgoHuy|stupid> em đọc 2 dòng dưới
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<Stanley00> "D
<todo1991> :D
<vubuntor730> sao cai lai compiz ma hinh nhu it hieu ung hon luc truoc ha mấy bác
<vubuntor730> em kiếm mà ko có h/u lủa cháy luôn
<Stanley00> vubuntor730: bạn tìm thêm gói plugin extras thử xem
<vubuntor730> mình đánh chữ compiz lên SC cài hết mấy cái đó r
<vubuntor730> với lại hình như ccsm ko có thì phải
<Stanley00> vậy bạn dùng compiz lâu chưa?
<vubuntor730> lúc trước dùng thì có lửa! Nhưng bây giờ cài lại U thì ko có
<Stanley00> bạn xem trong ccsm, phần animation hoặc add on animation gì đó xem
<vubuntor730> ko có
<Stanley00> bạn chạy lệnh này thử rồi tìm lại xem "sudo apt-get install compiz-plugins-extra"
<vubuntor730> có cần kd lại ko anh
<Stanley00> hình như là không
<vubuntor730> có rồi anh! z mà tìm trong SC ko có, cảm ơn
<vubuntor730> muốn thêm nhiều hơn hiệu ứng nữa mình cài gói gì anh>
<Stanley00> hình như trong kho có nhiêu đó thôi bạn à, muốn thêm nữa thì lên trang chủ mà kiếm thôi
<vubuntor730> vẫn ko có hiệu ứng!  Lúc mà vô màn hình chờ thì mình nên chọn GNOME hay Ubuntu vậy anh
<vubuntor730> lúc mà yêu cầu nhập mk á
<Stanley00> hình như cái nào cũng được mà
<vubuntor827> help
<vubuntor827> minh cai X-unikey
<vubuntor827> roi bi loi~, bay gio ko the update hay cai dat gi duoc
<vubuntor827> no bao? bi lock post-installation
<Stanley00> sao lại là x-unikey?
<vubuntor827> minh cai x-unikey bang goi' .deb
<vubuntor827> sau lan cai dat do,minh ko chay duoc phan mem x-unikey
<Stanley00> x-unikey cũ lắm rồi bạn à, bạn nên dùng ibus-unikey để thay thế
<Stanley00> !unikey
<ubot2> Factoid 'unikey' not found
<Stanley00> !tv
<ubot2> Factoid 'tv' not found
<vubuntor827> minh cai x-unikey, o cac phien ban ubuntu cu~ thi van dung duoc
<vubuntor827> con 12.04 thi ko dung duoc
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên
<vubuntor827> nhung no lock var cai dat cua minh roi
<vubuntor827> lam sao de xoa' loi~ do duoc ha ban?
<Stanley00> bạn gỡ x-unikey ra đ
<vubuntor827> de? post dong lenh len day thi qua link nao nhi ban, de minh post lenh khi remove x-unikey len
<Stanley00> !pasre
<ubot2> Factoid 'pasre' not found
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor827> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1280797/ ban xem giup minh nhe?
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> thiệt là khổ mà, bạn theo hướng dẫn ở đâu mà cài x-unikey vậy? lần sau chú ý phiên bản ubuntu áp dụng cho phù hợp nha bạn
<Stanley00> giờ bạn thử  chạy "sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force x-unikey" rồi remove thử xem
<vubuntor827> cam on ban,de minh chay thu lenh ban dua ra...
<vubuntor827> phong8@phong8:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force x-unikey /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postinst: 22: /var/lib/dpkg/info/x-unikey.postinst: update-gtk-immodules: not found
<vubuntor827> ket qua nhu vay ban ah...
<Stanley00> thôi, chịu, bạn thử với aptitude hoặc synaptic thử
<vubuntor827> minh dung thu synaptic ma ko duoc
<vubuntor464> hello
<vubuntor464> cos ai khoong
<vubuntor650> Mình cài samba nhưng bị lỗi này:
<vubuntor650> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  samba: Depends: samba-common (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: libwbclient0 (= 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2) but 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.3 is to be installed        Depends: upstart-job but it is a virtual package
<vubuntor650> mình cài gnome cũng vậy luôn
<Stanley00> bạn thử "sudo apt-get update" chưa?
<vubuntor650> rồi. Nhưng vẫn ko đươc
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng Ubuntu bản nào thế?
<vubuntor650> 1204
<Stanley00> vubuntor650: bạn đổi repos sang main respo rồi update lại xem
<vubuntor650> mình ko biết làm!
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu precise change repos
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Precise
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu:Precise - (at ubuntuguide.org)
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu change repository
<iPhenny> Stanley00: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<iSupyBot> Title: Repositories/Ubuntu - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor650> chon main serve thì không có install để cài luôn
<Stanley00> giờ bạn mở terminal lên, chạy lại cái lệnh lúc nãy mình đưa rồi cài lại thử xem
<vubuntor650> Trong thời gian chờ đợi cho em hỏi thêm là thêm hiệu ứng compiz thì dùng lệnh gì
<Stanley00> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<Stanley00> éc
<Stanley00> thêm hiêụ ứng nghĩa là sao hả bạn? bạn cài ccsm chưa?
<vubuntor650> cài rồi mà ko có lủa cháy
<Stanley00> lại lửa cháy á? không biết cái đó có gì hay nhỉ?
<Stanley00> bạn cài gói compiz-plugin-extra ấy
<vubuntor650> lệnh nào vậy
<vubuntor650> thì thử hết ubuntu thui mừa
<vubuntor650> mình lên Sc đâu thấy cái đó đâu
<vubuntor650> cài bằng lệnh nào vậy?
<Stanley00> thiếu chữ s, bạn search compiz-plugins-extra á
<Stanley00> :(
<vubuntor650> mình muốn biết lệnh nếu cài bằng Terminal
<Stanley00> để làm gì? cài từ terminal thì cứ apt-get mà dùng.
<vubuntor650> Mình đánh lệnh ntn nhưng ko đúng : sudo apt-get compiz-plugins-extra
<Stanley00> Usage: apt-get [options] command
<Stanley00> apt 0.9.7.5ubuntu3 for amd64 compiled on Oct 12 2012 11:24:50
<Stanley00> Usage: apt-get [options] command
<Stanley00>        apt-get [options] install|remove pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<Stanley00>        apt-get [options] source pkg1 [pkg2 ...]
<Stanley00> apt-get is a simple command line interface for downloading and
<Stanley00> installing packages. The most frequently used commands are update
<Stanley00> and install.
<Stanley00> Commands:
<Stanley00> mà bạn cần dùng terminal làm gì? nhớ lệnh chi cho khổ thế?
<vubuntor650> rủi Sc cài ko được r *?
<Stanley00> vubuntor650: vậy đó giờ bạn cài từ terminal lần nào chưa?
<Stanley00> và SC cài không được bao nhiêu lần rồi?
<vubuntor650> chÆ°a! :)
<vubuntor650> cài thêm cho compiz ak!
<Stanley00> sc cài không được như thế nào?
<vubuntor650> ko có extra compiz
<Stanley00> không có hay là bạn không tìm được tên gói?
<Stanley00> cái này lỗi ở bạn chứ có phải tại SC đâu. :)
<vubuntor650> mình đánh extra compiz nhưng vẫn đâu có đâu
<Stanley00> cái đó thì phải xem lại khả năng search của bạn...
<Stanley00> vubuntor650: mà mình mới search thử với 2 từ đó, nó *có kết quả* đấy :(
<vubuntor650> rồi rồi! có rồi!
<vubuntor650> sr nhe
<vubuntor871> cac a chị ơi giúp e với .. e fải làm dề tài" chia sẽ  tài nguyên trong linnux" mà e tìm tài liệu lại không có 1 thông tin j về cái này h làm sao hả a chị
<NgoHuy|stupid> .g linux contain
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|stupid: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/614654/linux-removing-files-that-dont-contain-all-the-words-specified
<iSupyBot> Title: bash - Linux: Removing files that dont contain all the words specified - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<NgoHuy|stupid> hoặc quota
<root_> :D
<ConGiun> >.<
<n0bawk> :3
<ConGiun> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-16
<vubuntor042> giup minh voi,minh gap loi~
<vubuntor042> khi cai dat x-unikey trong ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<_Tux_> khuyên thật bạn, phiên bản 12.04 thì nên dùng ibus-unikey
<_Tux_> x-unikey drop support rồi
<vubuntor042> bay gio no chiem khoa' apt-aptitude thi lam sao de? mo cai khoa do ra ha ban?
<_Tux_> vubuntor042: sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor042> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor042> minh chay lenh cua ban thi nhan duoc ket qua nhu nay http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282249/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor042: sudo apt-get remove --purge x-unikey
<vubuntor042> minh chay synaptic de cai dat phan mem thi nhu nay http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282257/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor042> minh chay lenh cua ban roi, nhan duoc ket qua nhu nay ban ah http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282260/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor042> minh nghi la khi cai dat x-unikey no bi loi~ va chiem trinh chay apt-aptitude nhung minh ko biet cach tat khoa' do nhu nao
<_Tux_> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=13270
<iSupyBot> Title: Cách remove X-unikey và giúp gõ Tiếng Việt bằng Ibus ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> kéo xuống dưới
<_Tux_> bài của z3jt3mju
<vubuntor042> cam on ban, de minh thu xem the nao
<vubuntor042> minh sua duoc roi, cam on ban nhe _Tux_
<vubuntor042> minh sua duoc roi, cam on ban nhe _
<_Tux_> np :D
<vubuntor042> ah ban Tux, minh muon co du bao thoi tiet, kem theo clock nhu ban ubuntu 10.04 LTS hoac 8.04LTS thi nhu nao ha ban?
<_Tux_> cài thêm cái myweather indicator
<_Tux_> .g weather indicator ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/149707/desktop-weather-app-for-ubuntu-12-04
<iSupyBot> Title: software recommendation - Desktop weather app for ubuntu 12.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<vubuntor042> cam on ban Tux nhieu
<vubuntor042> minh out day
<vubuntor042> bb cac ban
<vubuntor123> chào các bạn
<vubuntor123> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor123> 2 máy ubuntu
<vubuntor123> 1 máy ssh vào
<vubuntor123> nó báo
<vubuntor123> host key verification failed
<vubuntor123> là bị làm sao vậy các bạn
<vubuntor123> có cách nào khắc phục không thế
<vubuntor123> mình cần copy data từ máy đó sang máy này
<Stanley00> vubuntor123: mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_bak thá»­ xem
<vubuntor123> có cần sudo không vậy
<Stanley00> không
<vubuntor123> ok
<vubuntor123> để mình thử
<vubuntor123> ok. đã được rồi nha các bạn
<vubuntor123> thanks các bạn nhiều lắm :)
<n0bawk> vubuntor123: vào xoá cái key đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor123: xoá cái key trong ~/.ssh/known_host đi
<n0bawk> vubuntor123: hoặc chạy lệnh ssh-keygen với option -R (hoặc -r) + hostname để revoke cái key đó
<NgoHuy|stupid> ghét CookSmurf
<NgoHuy|stupid> hận
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<_Tux_> CookSmurf: ăn ở làm sao để thằng NgoHuy|stupid nó ghét
<_Tux_> =]]
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
<NgoHuy|stupid> anh _Tux_ :(
<vubuntor854> Mọi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor854> cài ubuntu cần ổ cứng trống bao nhiu ?
<__YAC__> cài thôi thì cỡ 10GB là đủ
<NgoHuy|stupid> cho nhiu lấy nhiu
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<__YAC__> còn nghịch nhiều thì cho nó 30GB đi
<NgoHuy|stupid> cho hết ổ cứng đi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
<vubuntor854> hihi
<__YAC__> à quên, /me để cái kia là root, hôm chỗ khác :P
<vubuntor854> tại ổ cứng trống hiện tại của mình còn 20Gb
<__YAC__> thế là đủ rồi
<vubuntor854> dùng tốt nhỉ :P
<_Tux_> 4GB tối thiểu
<_Tux_> dùng bt 10G nhòe
<vubuntor854> song song vs win 7 được chứ nhỉ. win 7 1 ổ ubuntu 1 ổ
<__YAC__> vubuntor854: được
<_Tux_> được
<vubuntor854> ko biết phiển bản 12.0.4 này có nhiều đặc tính mới hơn ko ?
<_Tux_> so với bản nào?
<_Tux_> 12.04
<NgoHuy|stupid> có
<_Tux_> không phải .0.4
<vubuntor854> 11.0.4
<__YAC__> 11.04
<vubuntor854> uk
<NgoHuy|stupid> đọc tên đã khác
<NgoHuy|stupid> dùng khác hơn
<NgoHuy|stupid> :3
<vubuntor854> hi
<__YAC__> văng lắm lỗi hơn =))
<vubuntor854> ọc
<vubuntor854> hàng mới lỗi nhiều là điều hiển nhiên
<vubuntor854> quan trọng người dùng có kết hơn win 8 ko thôi :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> Uynh8 cùi bép
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: dùng windows 8 đi
<__YAC__> Windows càng cải tiến càng cùi :>
<_Tux_> lol
<NgoHuy|stupid> vâng
<_Tux_> __YAC__: 12.04 nó ếu tắt apport
<NgoHuy|stupid> cải tiến lứn nhất là vào face không cần hots
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
<_Tux_> khó chịu vkl
<_Tux_> https everywhere
<__YAC__> thì thế nó văng ra nhiều hơn mà :P
<_Tux_> mà có phải bug thật đâu
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> report vô tội vạ
<__YAC__> toàn vào cỡ warning thôi thì phải
<__YAC__> cơ mà dạo này em thấy đỡ rồi mà
 * _Tux_ tắt cái đó sau khi cài xong
 * Stanley00 không biết report lỗi :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> có cái khung report nhấn đại vào
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> thôi em về
<NgoHuy|stupid> thầy nay không dạy
<NgoHuy|stupid> làm lên trường
<NgoHuy|stupid> quen 2 bé xinh xinh
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<_Tux_> rồi sao?
<__YAC__> có ảnh ko?
<NgoHuy|stupid> anh _Tux_ ah
<Stanley00> @@
<_Tux_> không có hình thì miễn kể
<_Tux_> =))
<NgoHuy|stupid> trời không cho yên với gái
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
 * _Tux_ ignore NgoHuy|stupid 
<_Tux_> hem có ảnh
<_Tux_> còn khoe ra làm gì
<_Tux_> =))
<__YAC__> _Tux_: không có hình thì chả biết thế nào đc anh nhỉ :))
<_Tux_> __YAC__: chuận
<__YAC__> NgoHuy|stupid CDSHT cũng chả biết đc
<_Tux_> thôi đi lên đám cưới tí vậy
<CookSmurf> :-/
<CookSmurf> NgoHuy|stupid: ý kiến gì
<C4NoC> NgoHuy|stupid: sướng nhỉ
<C4NoC> đã quen dc 2 em xinh rồi hả
<C4NoC> NgoHuy|stupid: mai mốt rủ đi mềnh đi cf chung với 2 ẻm nhá
<NgoHuy|stupid> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=268840109899846&set=pb.100003215772036.-2207520000.1350359119&type=1&theater
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<iSupyBot> Title: Ngọc Ninhs Photos | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<NgoHuy|stupid> buồn
<NgoHuy|stupid> sao anh _Tux_ ignore em
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<C4NoC> NgoHuy|stupid: em nào đấy?
<NgoHuy|stupid> hận anh _Tux_
<NgoHuy|stupid> ghét anh Tux
<NgoHuy|stupid> khóa dưới
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<C4NoC> cũng dc
<NgoHuy|stupid> nhìn ngoài xinh hơn
<NgoHuy|stupid> :|
<C4NoC> thế hử
<NgoHuy|stupid> thôi em về đây
<_papasmurf_> :-/
<NgoHuy|stupid> huhu ôm C4NoC khóc tutu
<NgoHuy|stupid> sao anh Tux ignore em
<NgoHuy|stupid> để tim em rạn vỡ
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<__YAC__> tiếc hả :-/
<C4NoC> NgoHuy|stupid: iu tux hả
<__YAC__> đưa cái hình ra sớm hơn thì _Tux_ đã ko ignore =)
<C4NoC> mà bày đặt giận với chả dzỗi
<C4NoC> cho gạch vỡ mồm bi giờ
<NgoHuy|stupid> iu quý anh Tux
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> sao anh nỡ phụ lòng tốt của em mà ignor không thương tiếc
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<_papasmurf_> NgoHuy|stupid: hồi nãy ý kiến giờ
<_papasmurf_> :-/
<NgoHuy|stupid> nãy em nó ngồi bên
<NgoHuy|stupid> đang bận chút việc
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
 * _papasmurf_ vẽ mặt cho giống giang hồ
<__YAC__> _papasmurf_ vẽ giống trong UT ý ;))
<NgoHuy|stupid> em kia bên y tế Bình DƯơng qua
<NgoHuy|stupid> cười dễ thương
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> mà không có hình
<NgoHuy|stupid> thôi em về
 * _papasmurf_ mặt hăm hăm trừng mắt nhìn NgoHuy|stupid 
<NgoHuy|stupid> tối về dỗ dành anh Tux
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<NgoHuy|stupid> kệ papasmurf
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
<vubuntor298> hi, bạn nào chỉ mình cách copy DVD chống copy vào máy vi tính với...
<C4NoC> D:
<vubuntor298> ?
<NgoHuy|stupid> đề nghị anh C4NoC không vào đây làm các bạn sợ
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor298> bạn nào giúp mình với...
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor298> mình muốn copy đĩa DVD vào máy vi tính.mà khi đang copy hay chép đĩa, thì đến 50% đều bị đứng im
<vubuntor298> bạn nào có cách giúp mình chép đĩa đó được ko?
<Stanley00> vubuntor298: chuyện này hơi tế nhị, bạn tự tìm hiểu đi bạn à.
<NgoHuy|stupid> đứng là nó đnag tính toán, chứ nó vẫn copy
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor298> @@
<O^ngTru`m> Cung kha la dong nhi /
<O^ngTru`m> :) /
<vubuntor070> ls-l
<vubuntor070> cho hỏi fedora 17 có ưu điểm gì hơn nhửng bản củ vây
<CoconutCrab> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Releases/17/FeatureList
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<iSupyBot> Title: Releases/17/FeatureList - FedoraProject (at fedoraproject.org)
<CoconutCrab> tính năng mới trong đó hết
<vubuntor070> thank
<vubuntor070> cho mình hỏi thêm , cái fedora 17 có khuyết điểm gì ko
<CoconutCrab> nhiều
<vubuntor070> có thể lệt kê 1 số cái ko
<CoconutCrab> tốn ram
<CoconutCrab> SElinux bật
<CoconutCrab> không quen dùng sẽ thấy khó chịu
<CoconutCrab> font xấu nữa
<vubuntor070> òh
<NgoHuy|stupid> cài rồi
<NgoHuy|stupid> quên cái SELinux đi anh ơi
<NgoHuy|stupid> :D
<vubuntor070> sao quên cái selinux
<NgoHuy|stupid> chừng nào bug hãy nhớ
<NgoHuy|stupid> =]]
<vubuntor618> hello, có ai k?
<CoconutCrab> interesting
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> heh
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-17
<vubuntor276> ho em hỏi phần mềm kiểm tra nhiệt độ Ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor276: lm-sensor[s]
<vubuntor276> [s] là sao anh?
<vubuntor276> sao nó command not found
<Stanley00> vubuntor276: lm-sensors hoặc sensors-applet
<Stanley00> bạn phải cài vào mới có
<Stanley00> cái sensors-applet là có GUI, còn cái lm-sensors thì phải dùng lệnh sensors để xem
<vubuntor276> tem1 80 độ! Ý là nói phần nào vậy anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor276:  thường thì mỗi máy mỗi khác, bạn tự search cái tên trên google đi
<Stanley00> hoặc là cài cái GUI á,
<vubuntor276> gui thì nó cũng vậy nó cũng hiện tem1 80
<_Tux_> vubuntor276: cài jupiter vào
<_Tux_> nó tự monitor cả nhiệt độ
<_Tux_> đồng thời cũng là công cụ giảm thiểu tiêu thụ pin
<vubuntor276> Kiếm trên S không có
<vubuntor276> mình kiếm trên S không có
<vubuntor276> jupiter
<Stanley00> vubuntor276: nó là phần mềm ở ngoài, kiếm trên ppa á
<vubuntor276> kiếm trên ppa á? là sao vậy bạn
<_Tux_> .g how to install jupiter ubuntu
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/install-jupiter-ubuntu-12-04
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Geek | install Jupiter ubuntu 12.04 (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<vubuntor276> Ngay chỗ này sao mình biết được lệnh này?  ppa:webupd8team/jupiter
<Stanley00> .g add ppa ubuntu
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-simplified-way-to-add-ppa-repositories-in-karmic.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Tip : Simplified way to add PPA repositories in Karmic | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<Stanley00> .g add ppa ubuntu precise
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.sitepoint.com/ubuntu-12-04-lts-precise-pangolin-discovering-a-world-of-ppas/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Precise Pangolin: Discovering a world of PPAs - SitePoint (at www.sitepoint.com)
<vubuntor237> Máy mình xài sao nhiệt độ tới 75 luôn! Làm sao giảm bây giờ
<Stanley00> vubuntor237: cấu hình máy thế nào?
<vubuntor237> P6100 2.0MHZ
<Stanley00> card đồ họa rời?
<vubuntor237> ATI 5470
<Stanley00> dùng driver vga nào thế? radeon hay flgx?
<vubuntor237> ko có dán nhãn WIN
<vubuntor237> radeon
<Stanley00> tốt nhất là tắt cái ati đi, rồi cài thêm jupiter vào nữa.
<Stanley00> mà cái 75 độ là nhiệt độ của CPU, HDD hay ATI thế?
<vubuntor237> Mình đâu biết, Jupiter nó ghi thế thôi
<vubuntor141> =.="
<vubuntor571> alô
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor571> híc, mình mới cài Ubuntu 12.04 mà máy nóng quá- mình dùng Probook 4530s =.="
<Stanley00> vubuntor571: bao nhiêu độ mà nóng vậy bạn?
<vubuntor571> bình thường thì >60*
<vubuntor571> mở web thì lên ~71*
<vubuntor571> nãy mình gõ lệnh trong terrminal nó còn lên 82*
<vubuntor571> sợ quá tắt máy lun
<vubuntor571> =.="
<Stanley00> vubuntor571: cài jupiter vào, cpu-freq để chỉnh lại tốc độ cpu, tắt card rời đi
<Stanley00> mở web thì tắt hết flash đi, flash trên ubuntu kinh lắm
<vubuntor571> Jupiter mình có cài rồi, để chế độ power save lun
<vubuntor571> =.="
<vubuntor571> quạt bên hông máy cứ quay vù vù nóng ran
<vubuntor571> alô alô =.="
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor637> alo hom truoc e co hoi ve vu
<vubuntor637> khong vao dc facebook
<vubuntor637> bac nao giup e voi
<vubuntor637> da thay file host
<vubuntor637> da cai va dung v6
<vubuntor637> nhung van ko tai nao vao dc facebook
<vubuntor637> KHOGN BAC NAO CO HUNG THU GIUP EM AH
<vubuntor637> CHA HIEU SAO E KHONG SUA DC dns
<vubuntor637> GO DNS XONG CAI NUT SAVE BEN GOC PHAI NO KHOGN HIEN LEN
<vubuntor637> NO CU AN XUONG
<vubuntor637> KHONG SAVE DC
<vubuntor637> O SAO THE NHI
<vubuntor637> KO AI HOI AM LA SAO NHI
<vubuntor637> co ai khong
<vubuntor637> co ai o day khong vay
<vubuntor637> the la cuoi cung ko ai giup minh
<vubuntor637> the ma cu ngoi doi
<vubuntor637> chan that
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
<NgoHuy|stupid> noi xem nao
<NgoHuy|stupid> tôi mới vào
<vubuntor637> co ai khong
<NgoHuy|stupid> ?
<NgoHuy|stupid> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<NgoHuy|stupid> Æ¡
<NgoHuy|stupid> bảo hỏi thì nó out
<NgoHuy|stupid> rồi kêu không ai support :|
<kid__> NgoHuy|stupid: sao không support?
<NgoHuy|stupid> vubuntor637	the la cuoi cung ko ai giup minh
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:02]	NgoHuy|stupid	?
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:02]	vubuntor637	the ma cu ngoi doi
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:03]	vubuntor637	chan that
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:03]	NgoHuy|stupid	noi xem nao
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:03]	NgoHuy|stupid	tôi mới vào
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:08]	|<--	n0bawe has left freenode (Quit: out)
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:12]	vubuntor637	co ai khong
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:12]	NgoHuy|stupid	?
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:12]	NgoHuy|stupid	!ask
<NgoHuy|stupid> [17:12]	ubot2	Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<NgoHuy|stupid> đây anh ah
<NgoHuy|stupid> sau câu đó nó out
<NgoHuy|stupid> rồi bảo không ai support :|
 * kid__ đang troll NgoHuy|stupid  mà '))
<vubuntor542> cho minh` hoi? ve cai trinh quan li dcom 3g mf110
<n0bawk> vubuntor542: ko cần cái đó cũng đc bạn ạ
<vubuntor542> em cung biet la k can cai do
<vubuntor542> nhung em dki goi mctd
<vubuntor542> :D
<vubuntor542> k co cai do k pha dc bang thong :(
<vubuntor542> em giai nen bo cai cho linux cua cai dcom do
<vubuntor542> roi chay install.sh roi nhung k dc
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-18
<vubuntor510> hello
<vubuntor510> chào mọi người
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor510> ồ thì ra có người !
<vubuntor510>  cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor510>  mình cài linux ubuntu trên vmware8 đến bước gõ pass và nhập ID thành công rồi,nó không chịu chạy tiếp
<vubuntor510> cho hỏi phải xử lý như thế nào ở bước tiếp theo !
<vubuntor510> NgôHuy giúp mình với
<NgoHuy|stupid> nó ra cái gì sau đó bạn
<vubuntor510> nó ra thế này:* Documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: Official Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor510> dòng dưới là: x30phaluoi@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor510> trong diễn đàn này có 1 bạn cũng bị tương tự giống mình
<vubuntor510> nhưng cách khắc phục không dc
<NgoHuy|stupid> cài lại
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor510> đã cài lại nhiều lần vẫn thế
<vubuntor510> đây là ubuntu 64-bit
<NgoHuy|stupid> cài vào máy thật ấy
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor510> Không thể kết nối floppy0 thiết bị ảo vì không có thiết bị tương ứng có sẵn trên máy chủ.  Bạn có muốn thử để kết nối thiết bị ảo này mỗi lần bạn bật điện trên máy ảo?
<vubuntor510> khi cài nó hiện ra lỗi này ấy
<NgoHuy|stupid> không
<NgoHuy|stupid> làm gì còn cái ổ đó mà kết nối
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor510> thanks bạn! mình sẽ tìm cách khác chứ cài trên máy thật thì không biết nguyên nhân tại sao thế
<NgoHuy|stupid> :)
<vubuntor219> xin chao
<vubuntor219> co the giup minh duoc ko?
<vubuntor219> co ai giup minh duoc ko?
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor219> minh moi hoc ubuntu
<vubuntor219> minh dang hoc viet cách giải bài tập phương trình bậc 1 bằng c
 * _Tux_ cũng mới dùng Ubuntu
<vubuntor219> nhưng ko biết biên dịch thế nào?
<vubuntor219> thầy kêu làm bài tập này bằng makefile nữa
<vubuntor219> có thể chỉ minh không?
<vubuntor219> rắc rối quá
<_Tux_> vubuntor219: rắc rối quá thì thôi :D
<_Tux_> .g c programming linux tutorial
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.linfo.org/create_c1.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Beginning C programming tutorial by The Linux Information Project (at www.linfo.org)
<vubuntor815> Cho em hỏi xiu, em dùng Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.1.2 để tạo usb boot bản U 12.4, nhưng khi khỏi động để cài U từ USB mới tạo thì màn hình đen thui, có 1 dấu nhấp nháy  và nó cứ đứng yên ở đó, giờ khắc phục như thế nào ạ
<vubuntor815> Em định dạng usb fat32 không được, ntfs cũng không được
<vubuntor815> em thử qua tạo bằng phần mềm xboor, UNetbootin cũng vẫn bị như vậy
<WindNok> :-/
<WindNok> xài unetbootin chưa
<vubuntor815> rồi
<vubuntor815> em thử  qua mấy cách rồi, mà tới lúc boot màn hình vẫn đen thui và vẫn có 1 dấu nhắc nhấp nháy, không biết là do cái gì nhỉ
<WindNok> :-/
<WindNok> có hiện menu gì ko?
<vubuntor815> dạ không ạ, chỉ màn hình đen và dấu nhắc, em vừa tải thêm bản 11.10 cũng không được
<vubuntor815> chắc usb bị lởm rồi, để em đi mượn cái usb khác
<vubuntor815> cảm ơn anh nhiều ạ
<vubuntor555> Nếu ghost lại win7 thì cách nào sửa lại menu ghost nhanh nhất mấy anh?
<vubuntor555> Em không có đĩa cài WIN
<vubuntor907> Hướng dẫn cài đặt Java 7 trên ubuntu 12.4
<NgoHuy|Math> pacman -S openjdk
<NgoHuy|Math> pacman -S openjdk7
<_Tux_> .g how to install java 7 on Ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/
<iSupyBot> Title: How to install Java 7 on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (at thedaneshproject.com)
<_Tux_> easy with Google
<_Tux_> lol
<VHNgoc> NgoHuy|Math: troll à
<NgoHuy|Math> ủa anh _Tux_
<vubuntor907> Sun Java 7 trên Ubuntu
<NgoHuy|Math> lâu rồi không thấy Gin vào nhỉ
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<_Tux_> NgoHuy|Math: chắc lo ăn chơi
<_Tux_> lớp 12 mà
<_Tux_> :D
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<vubuntor907> giup mình chỉnh lỗi Error: JAVA_HOME is not set and Java could not be found
<NgoHuy|Math> export nó ra bạn
<vubuntor907>  Error: JAVA_HOME is not set and Java could not be found         | +----------------------------------------------------------------------+ | Please download the latest Sun JDK from the Sun Java web site        | |       > http://java.sun.com/javase/downloads/ <                      | |                                                                      | | HBase requires Java 1.6 or later.                                   
<_Tux_> .g how to install oracle sun java 7 on Ubuntu 12.04
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/07/download-and-install-sun-java-6-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin-easily-with-this-script/
<iSupyBot> Title: Download and Install Sun Java 6 / 7 in Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) Easily with this Script | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<_Tux_> vubuntor907: kiếm ppa
<_Tux_> add vô
<_Tux_> done
<_Tux_> quick & easy
<_Tux_> đừng làm phức tạp vấn đề
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-19
<vubuntor794> Hi Anh Chi
<vubuntor794> em xin nho Anh Chi giup em voi
<kid_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor794> Da
<vubuntor794> cam on anh chi, em moi su dung ubuntu de build 1 phan mem account
<vubuntor794> Ledgersms
<vubuntor794> nhung build offline
<vubuntor794> em k biet cac nao chuyen nhung goi data vao ubuntu server
<vubuntor794> anh chi giup em voi
<Stanley00> vubuntor794: bạn gõ tiếng việt được chứ?
<vubuntor794> da duoc
<Stanley00> gói data là gói nào? và từ đâu đến ubuntu server?
<vubuntor794> Em đang xây dựng 1 phần mềm Account trên nền ubuntu, nhưng là offline
<vubuntor794> gói data em đã download về windows, giờ sao chuyển vào ubuntu server
<Stanley00> ubuntu server trên máy ảo à? vậy bạn dùng winscp mà chuyển cho dễ
<vubuntor794> dc khong anh
<vubuntor794> em đang dung openssh
<vubuntor794> trước giờ đây là lần dầu em sử dung linux
<Stanley00> vui lòng gõ tiếng việt nha bạn. :(
<vubuntor794> dạ
<vubuntor794> khó đánh tv qua
<Stanley00> còn được hay không thì cứ thử rồi biết
<vubuntor794> dạ em thử đây
<Stanley00> vubuntor794: tiếng việt bạn gõ kiểu gì mà khó dữ vậy?
<vubuntor794> tại em ít sử dụng tiếng việt
<NgoHuy|Math> rsync
<_Tux_> tự hỏi sao lần đầu xài linux
<_Tux_> động tới server mần chi
<vubuntor794> dạ
<vubuntor794> vì cty bắt thế ah
<vubuntor794> nhưng mà em thấy hay quá
<NgoHuy|Math> ọc
<Stanley00> :-ss
<NgoHuy|Math> bạn cài server trên máy ảo mà
<NgoHuy|Math> @@~
<vubuntor794> trước giờ k hình dung nổi Linux
 * Stanley00 hơi sợ rồi
<vubuntor794> nhưng bữa giờ vọc cũng thấy rất hay ạh
<NgoHuy|Math> chưa hiểu cty bạn làm gì
<NgoHuy|Math> :-s
<vubuntor794> em xin hứa sẽ tập trung học linux từ các anh chị hảo tâm giúp em ah
<Stanley00> hmm, thật ra bạn nên học từ google thì tốt hơn ;)
<_Tux_> linux lởm mà
<_Tux_> khó dùng lắm
<vubuntor794> chứ đi học ở trung tâm, vào xoay em 1 thời gian ra em không hiểu cái gì cả
<vubuntor794> nhưng học từ diễn đàn rất nhanh ạh
<vubuntor794> em chưa nghiên cứu nên k biết
<vubuntor794> nhưng em thấy linux nó tường minh
<NgoHuy|Math> anh _Tux_ +_+
<_Tux_> vubuntor794: tường minh chỗ nào?
<Stanley00> vubuntor794: OK, chúc bạn có nhiều kiên định
<vubuntor794> mới làm wen được 1 tuần ah
<vubuntor794> tất cả cấu hình đều có file config
<vubuntor794> k giống windows là búa xua, nhiều khi chẳng biết làm gì
<vubuntor794> thật tình em già rồi mà mới học linux mong anh chị đừng cười chê em
<vubuntor794> để em ra tạo cái nick dã
<Stanley00> vubuntor794: welcome to hell =))
<vubuntor794> em cai winscp roi
<vubuntor794> làm sao chuyển gói data vào được Anh
<vubuntor794> Anh Huy giup em ne
<Stanley00> vubuntor794: new session, điền hostname, user, passwork, login rồi kéo thả :)
<NgoHuy|Math> :)
<vubuntor794> Ôi đươ rồi, điều em mơ ước cả tuần
 * Stanley00 lủi vô cánh gà, nhường sân khấu cho anh Huy =((
<vubuntor794> may quá bữa giờ em hỏi các bạn mà chỉ lắc đầu, buồn ghê, giờ thì được rồi
<vubuntor794> Anh Stanley00 không được chọc em nhé
<vubuntor794> em gà nòi mà
 * Stanley00 gà mờ lắm... chả dám chọc ai... hic hic
<kid_> vubuntor794: tạo nick trong forum hả?
<vubuntor794> da
<vubuntor794> cafe gí mà mạng chán quá
<kid_> vubuntor794: okay khi nào lập xong đưa tên nick lên đây nhé
<vubuntor701> mình mới xài ubuntu, các bạn cho mình hỏi làm sao để sử dụng được keyboard khi mình xài máy chiếu. thanks!
<Stanley00> vubuntor701: dùng bình thường mà bạn? bạn cụ thể hơn được không?
<_Tux_> anh NgoHuy|Math đẹp zai ơi
<_Tux_> mai mốt dạy em linux nha :D
<NgoHuy|Math> anh _Tux_ lại chọc quê em
<NgoHuy|Math> :(
<NgoHuy|Math> trình em chưa bằng nửa anh _Tux_ mà
<NgoHuy|Math> :-s
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ gà mà
<VHNgoc> :3
<_Tux_> VHNgoc: có công nhận là mình gà hem :D
<NgoHuy|Math> VHNgoc nói thật nha
<NgoHuy|Math> :]]
<NgoHuy|Math> anh gà thì em là trứng rồi
<VHNgoc> ( ._.)
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
 * VHNgoc gãi gãi đầu
 * VHNgoc ếu biết
 * VHNgoc thấy _Tux_ là vịt thì đúng hơn
<vubuntor450> Anh Stanley00: em đăng ký bên bên Ubuntu-org rồi sao k dùng ID đó login vào IRC này được nhỉ
<NgoHuy|Math> IRC là rieeng mà bạn
<NgoHuy|Math> +_+
<Stanley00> vubuntor450: lên freenode search các register bên đó á bạn
<vubuntor450> oh
<_Tux_> irc là mạng khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: công việc gì mà được giao cho dùng Linux :D
<vubuntor450> vậy là không dùng ID đó cho phần hỗ trợ trực tuyến được hả anh Huy
<vubuntor450> @Anh  Tux: do cái phần mềm này nè ledgersmb đấy
<NgoHuy|Math> ừ bạn ah, đừng gọi anh nghe già lắm, chắc mình nhỏ tuổi hơn bạn đó
<NgoHuy|Math> +_+
<vubuntor450> chắc vậy đó
<vubuntor450> em tên Hồng năm nay đã được 36 mùa hạ ạh
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor450> @Tux: Anh đã sử dụng cái này chưa ạh, em thấy trên diễn đàn bọn khoai Tây nói nhiều lắm
<NgoHuy|Math> em cúi chằ bác Hồng ah
<NgoHuy|Math> @@~
<NgoHuy|Math> chào
<vubuntor450> hoho, già thế kia ah
<vubuntor450> buồn quá
 * Stanley00 cũng cuối đầu chào bác
<vubuntor450> chắc off quá" vì mắc cỡ đó mà
<VHNgoc> hí hí
<vubuntor450> già rồi mà k biết gì về Linux đó mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: em chào anh ạ
<NgoHuy|Math> em nói thật bác
<NgoHuy|Math> rất ít người như bác
 * _Tux_ bò bò vô
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<vubuntor450> àh , nhưng em biết nhiều về camara nhé
<NgoHuy|Math> chịu tìm hiểu vì Linux
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<VHNgoc> vubuntor450: là?
<vubuntor450> anh em nào muốn trrao đổi về kinh nghiệm đó thì em có thể nhé
<NgoHuy|Math> mỗi người có thế mạnh rieng mà bác
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
 * VHNgoc cũng khoanh tay chào vubuntor450 
<vubuntor450> hic
<vubuntor450> chào anh em
<vubuntor450> em làm IT những năm 2000, nhung sau đó em làm camera, giờ tiếp tục làm IT
<_Tux_> làm camera là sao bác?
<vubuntor450> buôn bán đấy bác, với lại chụp choạt
<vubuntor450> Anh Tux ở HCm hay ở đâu ạh
<C4NoC> camera gì ta
<C4NoC> :-/
<NgoHuy|Math> máy quay chắc anh
<vubuntor450> thiết bị chụp hình ạh
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<NgoHuy|Math> hệ thống chống trộm
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<_Tux_> máy ảnh
<_Tux_> máy ọt?
<vubuntor450> dạ k ạh
<C4NoC>  tưởng máy ảnh chớ
<vubuntor450> máy ảnh đấy ạh
<C4NoC> vubuntor450: bác 36 lớn roài
<vubuntor450> chứ k làm máy quay
<C4NoC> khỏi dạ với thưa (_ _")
<vubuntor450> Mình cũng nghĩ vậy
<C4NoC> vubuntor450: máy ảnh gì nhỉ
<NgoHuy|Math> bác lơn nhất ở đây chắc
<NgoHuy|Math> +_+
<vubuntor450> đây là thoái wen của người miền trung
<NgoHuy|Math> em nghĩ thế
<NgoHuy|Math> +_+
<vubuntor450> k phải lớn hay nhỏ
<C4NoC> thees túm lại là máy ảnh gì thế
<vubuntor450> ngày xưa Ba/Mẹ dạy " mở lời là phải thưa/dạ"
<vubuntor450> em thấm nhuần tư tưởng ấy rồi: "thấm vào máu"
<C4NoC>  thôi vào đề luôn đi
<C4NoC>  máy ảnh gì thế
<C4NoC> mà túm lại bác dzô đây mần chi?
<vubuntor450> em làm nhiều: canon/pen/ và đồ cổ -M2-T*
<vubuntor450> em làm nhiều: canon/pen/ và đồ cổ -M42-T*
<vubuntor450> em vào đây dể học Linux
<_Tux_> đúng chuyên môn của C4NoC
<_Tux_> =]]
<C4NoC>  ồ
<C4NoC>  có canon luôn à
 * C4NoC cũng chơi canon
<C4NoC> có điều hơm chơi đám M42 kia
<vubuntor450> C4nox oi, nhậu, cà phê... hay thứ gì Bác nhỉ " cái này để bác phổ cập Linux cho em với"
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> tại sao phải dùng linux?
<C4NoC> và dùng để mần gì?
<vubuntor450> em đã nói rồi, dùng để setup 1 số phần mềm chạy trên đó
<C4NoC> phần mềm gì?
<vubuntor450> thật tình biết linux cũng hay, mai mốt hướng dẫn cho con cũng tốt
<vubuntor450> OTRS /LedgerSMB
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là cái gì thế
<NgoHuy|Math> :-s
<vubuntor450> còn nhiều thứ nữa àh
<vubuntor450> cái dầu tiên gọi là IT smart Helpdesk--> cái này em đã triển khai và chạy rất tốt trên Windows nhung vẫn muon chuyển qua Linux--> save code
<C4NoC> smart helpdesk?
<NgoHuy|Math> ngồi nghe bác chỉ giáo
 * C4NoC chán khoản helpdesk lắm roài 
<NgoHuy|Math> +_+
<vubuntor450> Chính xác bác ạh
<C4NoC> nên hơm bít smart nó thế lào
<vubuntor450> chính vì bác chán nên bác phải có cái này
<vubuntor450> từ từ bác sẽ hiểu
<vubuntor450> còn cái ledgerSMB là phần mềm: Account rất mạnh
<vubuntor450> mà sourch này miễn phí và được cộng đồng sử dụng rất nhiều
<C4NoC> ERP thôi à
<C4NoC> ERP thì nhiều mà
<vubuntor450> nhưng em có biết cái nào đâu
<vubuntor450> chỉ thấy cái này hay , lúc trước em cho nó chạy tren flatform os
<_Tux_> .w ERP
<iPhenny> Couldn't get any definitions for ERP.
<_Tux_> .wiki ERP
<vubuntor450> từ ngày vào đây học được nhiều
<_Tux_> mọa bot dởm
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor450> trước giờ toàn phải trả tiền
<vubuntor450> àh có phần mền quản lý tài sản cố định nào miễn phí k anh
<C4NoC> chịu thôi
<C4NoC> mấy cái chuyên biệt
<C4NoC> thì lên wiki ấy
<C4NoC> nó list ra cả mớ giống nhau
<C4NoC> thích cái nào thì chọn cái đấy mà xài
<vubuntor450> để em thử
<vubuntor450> Bác C4noc ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor450> SG hay HN...
 * C4NoC ở xứ khỉ ho
<vubuntor450> cần thơ àh
<C4NoC> xì gòn
<NgoHuy|Math> .w ERP
<iPhenny> Couldn't get any definitions for ERP.
<vubuntor450> rồi, đi nhậu bác ơi
<NgoHuy|Math> .g ERP
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|Math: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enterprise_resource_planning
<iSupyBot> Title: Enterprise resource planning - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<NgoHuy|Math> .g ngon hơn .w anh Tux ơi
<iPhenny> NgoHuy|Math: http://vietnammarcom.edu.vn/Gi%E1%BB%9Bithi%E1%BB%87u/Danhng%C3%B4n/tabid/674/Default.aspx
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<iSupyBot> Title: Danh ngôn (at vietnammarcom.edu.vn)
<vubuntor450> link phan mem do ha  Huy
<_Tux_> nghe cái tài sản cố định linh tinh khi đi học ké lớp kế toán
<vubuntor450> Tux noi gi mình chư hiểu
<vubuntor450> Cái nào cho sài miễn phí đấy chứ, chứ tính phí thì k được cấp tiền
<vubuntor450> sao em cu bi out hoai nhi
<vubuntor687> tạo biến môi trường trong ubuntu 12.4 để lập trình java
<Stanley00> vubuntor687: ?
<vubuntor687> help
<vubuntor687> Cách tạo biến môi trường trong ubuntu 12.4 để lập trình Java?
<Stanley00> tự nhiên vào đây, quăng một câu, nghe xong hết ý định giúp luôn.
<_Tux_> vubuntor687: mọa
<_Tux_> từ hôm qua đến giờ
<_Tux_> mà java chưa xong
<_Tux_> làm theo hướng dẫn là được
<_Tux_> vật vã vậy
<_Tux_> Stanley00: mà công nhận
<_Tux_> ăn nói sỗ sàng vãi
<Stanley00> _Tux_: chính xác
<NgoHuy|Math> anh _Tux_ +1000000000000000000
<NgoHuy|Math> nghe kiểu hỏi như trả lương bắt anh em phải hỗ trợ ấy
<NgoHuy|Math> :|
 * _Tux_ véo MitsukiAR một cái
 * _Tux_ lên giường, bật quạt đi ngủ
<MitsukiAR> D:
<vubuntor451> lúc trước em thấy có 1 file pdf hướng dẫn ubuntu cho người mới bắt đầu
<vubuntor451> có anh chị còn nói
<vubuntor451> là cẩm nan xóa mù
<vubuntor451> mà giờ em search không thấy
<vubuntor451> có anh em nào
<vubuntor451> còn link
<vubuntor451> cho xin với
<Stanley00> vubuntor451: bạn đọc tiếng anh được không? mấy quyển tiếng anh cập nhật nhanh hơn á
<vubuntor451> cho em xin tiếng anh
<vubuntor451> và tiếng việt luôn được không
<vubuntor451> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor451: mình thấy cái phần *help* trong Ubuntu khá là chuẩn, còn bản tiếng việt mình nhớ hình như chỉ tới bản 11.xx thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor451: còn cuốn sách tiếng việt hình như là quyển này à http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=18251
<iSupyBot> Title: Giáo trình ubuntu 11.10 tiếng việt - giao diện tiếng việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor451> thanks
<vubuntor451> anh
<vubuntor451> mấy anh em có
<vubuntor451> tài liệu tiếng anh
<vubuntor451> chuẩn không
<vubuntor451> cho người mới bắt đầu
<vubuntor451> ?
<Stanley00> mình đã nói rồi đấy, caí phần help của Ubuntu á, cài đặt sẵn trên máy luôn
<Stanley00> cái cuốn tiếng việt kia là dịch từ cái quyển tiếng anh của cái Help đó á
<vubuntor303> mình mới xài ubuntu, khi mình sử dụng máy chiếu thì không sử dụng keyboard được, cứ sử dụng keyboard là trên màn hình máy chiếu tắt luôn. :(
<vubuntor303> các bạn chỉ giúp mình
<Stanley00> vubuntor303: nghe lạ quá nhỉ? keyboard thì liên quan gì tới cái máy chiếu ta.
<Stanley00> mình nghĩ bạn nên xem lại các dây cáp đi
<vubuntor303> hok phải bạn, ý mình là khi mình sử dụng bàn phím thì trên màn hình chiếu chuyển sang chế độ là không xuất ra, chỉ còn thấy trên màn hình của mình thôi
<vubuntor303> vd như mình muốn nhập liệu gì đó cho người khác xem thì hok đc
<Stanley00> chiếu slide à? giờ bạn có máy chiếu đó không?
<vubuntor303> không bạn ơi
<vubuntor303> mình chiếu thì chỉ xài chuột được thôi à
<vubuntor303> bạn biết nguyên nhân không bạn?
<Stanley00> không có máy thì cũng chả làm được gì, bạn thử search trên mạng xem có lỗi tương tự không
<Stanley00> chứ mình chả nghĩ ra được gì,
<vubuntor559> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor559> khi mới học linux
<vubuntor559> các anh em
<vubuntor559> đã tài liệu tiếng anh nào
<vubuntor559> ?
<truongan> vubuntor559, mình chả có học gì cả
<truongan> cài vô rồi xài thôi
<truongan> hồi đó window cũng đâu có học gì ddaaaau
<Stanley00> +3 cho truongan
<Stanley00> cuốn đầu tiên /me đọc là sổ tay linux, 12k, và cuốn tiếp theo là lập trình linux... sau đó thì google =))
<truongan> hồi đó /me đi nhà sách cũ mua một cuốn Red hat linux bán siêu hạ giá 3k đồng một cuốn
<truongan> Về nhà /me lật nát cuốn sách cóc thấy chỗ nào dạy cách xem chat chit tán gái trên linux cả
<truongan> thế là /me ném bố nó cuốn sách vào xó lên mạng google yahoo for linux
<truongan> từ đó về sau ế đọc cái gì nữa
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: thế ý bạn muốn hỏi để làm gì?
<vubuntor559> mình muốn tìm tài liệu
<vubuntor559> tiếng anh
<vubuntor559> nhưng không biết tài liệu nào chuẩn
<vubuntor559> mới học
<vubuntor559> đọc tiếng anh luôn
<truongan> vubuntor303, tài liệu để làm gì ?
<truongan> vubuntor559, tài liệu để làm gì j?
<truongan> sorry vubuntor303
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: cụ thể hơn được không?
<vubuntor559> học cách sử dụng
<vubuntor559> linux
<vubuntor559> lập trình trên đó
<Stanley00> distro nào?
<vubuntor559> rồi quản trị mạng linux
<vubuntor559> ubuntu
<Stanley00> Ubuntu thì có phần help, được cài sẵn, không biết bạn đã đọc qua chưa?
<vubuntor559> chưa bạn
<vubuntor559> mình thấy các trung tâm dạy cenos
<vubuntor559> vậy là nên học cái nào
<vubuntor559> ?
<Stanley00> sao không phải là cả 2?
<truongan> quản trị mạng hả
 * truongan có thằng bạn 
<truongan> nó xài centos
<truongan> xong nó cài cái kloxo lên
<truongan> thế là từ đó đến nay nó đíu biết giao diện linux như thé nào luôn
<truongan> =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor559: quảng trị mạng Ubuntu thì có cuốn ubuntu server trên help.ubuntu.com, nhìn cũng có vẻ hay hay
<Stanley00> còn lập trình thì cứ google : "linux"+ngôn ngữ+"programming"
<vubuntor665> Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi Minh cài ubuntu 12.10 xong thì laptop không nhận được wifi nữa nhưng win vẫn nhận
<Stanley00> vubuntor665: wifi loại nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor665> mạng không dây bạn
<vubuntor665> mình xài laptop vpcsb36fg
<Stanley00> card wifi hiệu gì?
<vubuntor665> intel
<Stanley00> giờ bạn chạy các lệnh sau rồi đưa output lên pastebin nha
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Stanley00> lspci -kvv
<Stanley00> ifconfig -a
<Stanley00> rfkill list
<Stanley00> tạm thời 3 lệnh đó đi
<vubuntor665> thanks bạn
<xman> có ai hỗ trợ kết nối vpn qua 3G với
<xman> hiện tại mình đang kết nối VPN cho modem trên công ty
<xman> trên máy ubuntu 10.04 add thêm 1 cái VPN connect
<xman> ngồi từ ngoài cafe dùng wifi thì kết nối được rồi
<xman> giờ về nhà, dùng modem DCOM 3G của Viettel
<xman> thì bấm vào chỗ network manager --> vpn connection
<xman> nó không chịu sáng lên để kết nối
<xman> giờ làm sao khi kết nối internet bằng DCOM 3G cái VPN connection đó chịu sáng lên cho mình kết nối?
<CrabbyCoconut> về lý thuyết thì thế nào chả được nhỉ?
<xman> khi kết nối bằng wifi thì cái VPN đó chịu sáng lên để bấm vào
<xman> khi kết nối bằng 3G thì nó không chịu sáng lên
<xman> nên không bấm vào được
<CrabbyCoconut> ngộ nhỉ
 * CrabbyCoconut chưa thử bao giờ để biết tại sao nó thế
<CrabbyCoconut> mở thử thiết lập của cái VPN xem có mục nào chỉnh được không
<xman> thiết lập của VPN thì không thấy cái nào thay đổi cả
<xman> đang google nãy giờ
<xman> thì có thằng nói là nếu kết nối bằng dcom 3G bằng cách chạy chương trình của viettel thì một số thành phần của ubuntu không biết là đã kết nối internet
<xman> ví dụ như update manager hay software center....
<xman> phải dùng mobile broadband thì nó mới hiểu
<xman> mình đã thử add 1 cái mobile broad band rồi
<xman> nhưng sau khi add xong thì  nó không chịu hiện ra trong network manager
<xman> nên không biết bấm vào chỗ nào để kết nối (dùng cái mobile broadband ấy)
<CrabbyCoconut> af
<CrabbyCoconut> chắc cái chương trình của viettel bị thiểu năng
<CrabbyCoconut> không tạo được kết nối 3G trong network manager luôn à?
<xman> "thì có thằng nói là nếu kết nối bằng dcom 3G bằng cách chạy chương trình của viettel thì một số thành phần của ubuntu không biết là đã kết nối internet ví dụ như update manager hay software center...."
<xman> bổ sung thêm thông tin là đang thử update được, và cài đặt soft từ software center được
<xman> vậy thông tin trên là không đúng
<xman> <CrabbyCoconut> không tạo được kết nối 3G trong network manager luôn à? --> tạo được bình thường nhưng mà sau khi tạo xong nó không hiện ra để bấm kết nối
<CrabbyCoconut> chắc là đúng
<CrabbyCoconut> tạo phải chọn đúng device = cái cạc 3G cơ
<CrabbyCoconut> nếu không connect = network manager thì nó không hiểu để kết nối VPN đâu
<CrabbyCoconut> lúc đó phải gõ lệnh vậy
<xman> CrabbyCoconut, "tạo phải chọn đúng device = cái cạc 3G cơ" --> ý là chọn device ở bước đầu tiên hả?
<CrabbyCoconut> owf
<CrabbyCoconut> owf
<CrabbyCoconut> ờ
<xman> ở bước đó ô chọn device chỉ có any device
<xman> và nó không chọn gì cả
<CrabbyCoconut> vậy là cái cạc 3G nó không được nhận mà phải dùng chương trình riêng của viettel
<CrabbyCoconut> thôi, thế kết nối VPN = gõ lệnh vậy
<xman> nãy giờ cái dns nó khùng khùng nên bị rớt
<xman> CrabbyCoconut, giờ dùng lệnh nào để kết nối?
<CrabbyCoconut> VPN dùng openVPN thì search mấy cái trên mạng ấy
<CrabbyCoconut> còn L2TP hay cái gì khác thì không rõ
<xman> dùng l2tp
<CrabbyCoconut> -> google
<xman> ở công ty chỉ cần cấu hình trên modem thôi
<CrabbyCoconut> chửa dùng cái đó bao giờ
 * CrabbyCoconut xéo congiun 
<congiun> @@
 * CrabbyCoconut xéo congiun 
<CrabbyCoconut> ủa, tưởng quằn
<NgoHuy|Math> anh nói thế tưởng đuổi
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
 * CrabbyCoconut ý nói câu con giun xéo mãi cũng quằn
<NgoHuy|Math> :D
<vubuntor554> Các bạn cho mình hỏi cách tạo biến môi trường cho Java trong Ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-20
<vubuntor077> toi khong the su dung duoc phan mem go tieng viet, co ai giup toi voi
<vubuntor900> ai cho minh hoi cai
<vubuntor900> minh moi dung ubuntu ma khong biet dung
<vubuntor900> alooooooooooo
<Stanley00> và vấn đề của bạn là?
<vubuntor900> minh cai song2 2 hdh
<vubuntor900> la win 7 va ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: trước hết bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt được chứ?
<vubuntor900> xin loi. minh chay ubuntu trong usb nen khong biet cai tieng viet. m khong khoi dong dc win7 va ubuntu tren may dc. boot menu bi sao roi ay
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: cài ibus-unikey vào rồi setup tiếng việt nói cho dễ hiểu bạn à
<Stanley00> nhanh mà
<vubuntor900> vang. ban doi minh ty nhe
<Stanley00> okay
<vubuntor900> minh cai roi ma khong biet dung
<vubuntor900> khong chay ibus-unikey dc
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu ibus-unikey site:youtube.com
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E00sFY_d3XQ
<iSupyBot> Title: How to install Vietnamese IBUS-Unikey on Ubuntu 11.10 - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<kid__> Stanley00: thôi
<kid__> người ta đang chạy trên usb thì sp nốt đi
<kid__> đợi cài ra hdd rồi vụ unikey sau cũng được:)
<Stanley00> kid__: ai mà ngờ *lâu* thế đâu =))
<vubuntor900> ok rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: cỏngat
<vubuntor900> mình mới cài ubuntu mà
<vubuntor900> hi
<Stanley00> giờ bạn cho mình xin output lệnh sau nha. bklid và sudo fdisk -l
<Stanley00> !paste| vubuntor900 paste lên chỗ này
<ubot2> vubuntor900 paste lên chỗ này: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Stanley00> nhầm lệnh đầu tiên rồi, sorry, nó là blkid mới đúng :(
<vubuntor900> không có hiện tượng gì
<vubuntor900> conmand not found
<vubuntor900> thế này nhé
<vubuntor900> minh bị như thế này http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927391
<iSupyBot> Title: Error message when you start Windows Vista: "The Windows Boot Configuration Data file is missing required information" (at support.microsoft.com)
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn cài bằng cách nào mà nó ra như thế này? wubi à?
<vubuntor900> usb
<vubuntor900> mình đã có 2 hđh
<vubuntor900> nhưng không vào đc thôi
<vubuntor900> vì minh sửa sai bcd rồi
<Stanley00> mình cần thông tin về ổ đĩa của bạn nên mới kêu bạn chạy 2 lệnh trên kia.
<Stanley00> mà sao lại là bcd? sao không dùng grub cho rồi?
<Stanley00> dùng grub, ubuntu tự làm hết, lại không bị mấy lỗi linh tinh như thế này
<vubuntor900> do win chiếm quyền boot
<Stanley00> cài song song thật thì win chiếm sao được?
<vubuntor900> vì mình có dùng easyBCD
<Stanley00> giờ thế này, mình chả có thông tin nào thêm, nên có thể là như thế này sẽ boot được, ít nhất là vào ubuntu (nếu cài song song thật sự)
<Stanley00> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<iSupyBot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * Stanley00 out đây
<vubuntor900> ừ. thank
<vubuntor900> có ai đây không
<Stanley00> hnay 20/10 chắc chả có ai ở đây đâu :(
<vubuntor900> híc
<vubuntor900> bạn ơi
<vubuntor900> mình gõ blkid dc rồi
<Stanley00> và...?
<vubuntor900> và làm sao mà copy và paste đc
<Stanley00> trường hợp này có thể dùng chuột chọn, chuột phải, copy được đó bạn
<Stanley00> hoặc tốt hơn là thêm "> tên file" nó sẽ đưa kết quả ra file text,
<vubuntor900> không chuột phải đc
<vubuntor900> còn thêm thì vào đâu lấy
<Stanley00> ? bạn dùng terminal nào mà không chuột phải được vậy?
<Stanley00> còn vụ thêm thì nó thường nằm ngay thư mục home á
<vubuntor900> mình dùng UXTerm
<congiun> :D hello mọi người
<congiun> :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor900: sao không dùng gnome-terminal cho nó dễ
<Stanley00> congiun: who are you?... and... hi
<vubuntor900> có biết gì đâu
<congiun> nay 20 10 mà cũng còn người onl >.<
<vubuntor900> em mới cài ubuntu mà
 * Stanley00 FA
<Stanley00> =((
<vubuntor900> me tô
<congiun> vừa up cái 12.10 ~~
<congiun> =(( FA
<vubuntor900> có ai không
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor900> bây giờ e đang chạy ubuntu trên usb nên không dùng mấy lệnh đó đc thì phải
<vubuntor900> bị sao ấy
<Stanley00> nó thông báo gì?
<vubuntor900> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sodu -i sodu: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ blkit No command 'blkit' found, did you mean:  Command 'blkid' from package 'util-linux' (main) blkit: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Stanley00> gì vậy?
<Stanley00> 2 lệnh đó là "sudo fdisk -l" và "blkid"
<vubuntor900> vâng
<Stanley00> đọc cái thông báo nó cũng nói gần gần như thế đó mà @@
<vubuntor900> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ blkit No command 'blkit' found, did you mean:  Command 'blkid' from package 'util-linux' (main) blkit: command not found ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sodu fdisk -l sodu: command not found
<Stanley00> @@
<Stanley00> very funny man
<Stanley00> very funny
<vubuntor900> ?
<vubuntor900> ?
<vubuntor900> ?
<Stanley00> B L K I D not blkit... you...haiz
<vubuntor900> đây
<vubuntor900> e nhầm
<vubuntor900> he2
<vubuntor900> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: LABEL="TxGVNN" UUID="16229F9A229F7E05" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: UUID="0574eb13-f409-4802-bce3-f5bc88cb82d1" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda6: UUID="BADEA549DEA4FEAF" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda7: LABEL="Local E" UUID="4F4E83E0465947C7" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sdb1: LABEL="PENDRIVE" UUID="8A59-ABED" TYPE="vfat"  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Stanley00> dường như bạn chẳng để tâm đến những gì mình nói thì phải
<Stanley00> bạn nghĩ với nội dung như thế này thì ai sẽ xem đây
<Stanley00> <vubuntor900> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ blkid /dev/loop0: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: LABEL="TxGVNN" UUID="16229F9A229F7E05" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: UUID="0574eb13-f409-4802-bce3-f5bc88cb82d1" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sda6: UUID="BADEA549DEA4FEAF" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda7: LABEL="Local E" UUID="4F4E83E0465947C7" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sdb1: LABEL="PENDRIVE" UUID="8A59-ABED" TYPE="vfat"  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<vubuntor900> ủa anh bảo thế mà
<Stanley00> đấy là lý dó mình nói bạn không để tâm đấy
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor900> thì em paste đó rồi mà
 * Stanley00 hết hứng thú luôn rồi...
<Stanley00> đọc lại coi ubot2 nói gì. hoặc chí ít, nó ít hơn 4 dòng, cũng để enter cho nó dễ nhìn. over
<vubuntor900> à. em tưởng người khác nói nên không đọc
<vubuntor900> đây rồi
<vubuntor900> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291260/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> thật là... welcome to hell.
<vubuntor002> ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: là vubuntor900 đúng không?
<vubuntor002> vâng
<vubuntor002> bây giờ sao anh?
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: cho mình hỏi tí, bạn là học sinh, sinh viên, hay đã ra trường rồi thế?
<vubuntor002> 18+
<vubuntor002> năm 1 anh ạ
<Stanley00> uhm, cũng còn may, chưa quá lớn
<Stanley00> như thế này nha. có 1 cái lệnh, bạn gõ sai tới 3 lần lận á
<vubuntor002> thế em biết 1 chút về anh chứa
<vubuntor002> thế em biết 1 chút về anh chứ
<Stanley00> không biết do bạn không chú ý hay là không đọc được nữa :-ss
<vubuntor002> he2. lần 1 đúng, ăn cơm xong ko đọc lại nên gõ nhầm
<vubuntor002> vào vấn đề chính đi anh
<Stanley00> mình nghĩ thế chắc cũng đủ rồi, bạn làm theo cái fixgrub lúc trước mình nói là được rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: mình chat riêng với bạn tí nha
<vubuntor002> chát ở đâu
<vubuntor002> đây á, hơ2
<Stanley00> !fixgrub ! vubuntor002 : bạn làm theo link này này
<ubot2> Stanley00: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanley00> !fixgrub | vubuntor002 : bạn làm theo link này này
<ubot2> vubuntor002 : bạn làm theo link này này: fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<iSupyBot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor002> vâng. để em vọc xem sao
<Stanley00> còn vụ thông tin thì mình cũng là sinh viên, năm cuối. over
<vubuntor002> em không chạy đc lệnh này sudo -i(để chuyển sang user root)
<Stanley00> lỗi?
<vubuntor002> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291283/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: bạn gõ phím nhanh lắm à?
<vubuntor002> tàm tạm thôi anh ạ. không quá chậm mà không quá nhanh
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: lỗi "command not found" nghĩa là không tìm thấy lệnh, nguyên nhân hay gặp nhất là gõ sai lệnh
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: xem lại lệnh bạn gõ xem
<vubuntor002> he2
<vubuntor002> đọc nhầm. chết
<vubuntor002> em lại xin lỗi tiếp
<vubuntor002> hì
<Stanley00> nhớ không lầm thì bạn gặp lỗi này hơn 5 lần rồi thì phải
<vubuntor002> híc
<vubuntor002> thế này à anh. error hết http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291293/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> mình nghĩ thế là được rồi đó, giờ còn phần đặc biệt tí, bạn chờ mình tí nhá
<vubuntor002> vâng
<vubuntor002> em làm theo đây http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=71352
<iSupyBot> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: good, cái đó chuẩn đó
<Stanley00> nhưng sao cái của bạn lại có thêm 1 lệnh grub-install thế nhỉ, cái lệnh báo lỗi đấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor002: bạn cứ làm theo cái trang đó đi
<vubuntor002> vâng
<vubuntor002> xong rồi. e restart nhé
<Stanley00> good luck
<vubuntor002> không đc em lại tìm anh hỏi tiếp, ngâm cứu tiếp
<vubuntor002> he2
<vubuntor002> có gì sai anh thông cảm em nhé
<vubuntor463> anh Stanley oi
<vubuntor463> em day
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor463> dc roi anh a
<vubuntor463> de em cai lai ibus da
<Stanley00> OK, good. very good
<vubuntor463> rồi. hi
<vubuntor463> nhưng không hiện win 7 đâu anh ạ
<Stanley00> chuyện này thì thật sự mình không chắc lắm.
<Stanley00> chính xác là mình không biết
<Stanley00> thử mở terminal rồi chạy lại sudo update-grub như xem
<vubuntor463> em nghĩ là làm sao sử đc cái menu khi vào ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor463: chạy lệnh đó, xem trong output có win 7 không là đủ rồi, không cần phải restart đâu
<vubuntor463> vâng
<vubuntor463> có anh ạ
<vubuntor463> thế em muốn làm gọn đc không anh
<vubuntor463> menu chỉ có 2 lựa chọn là
<vubuntor463> UBuntu và ưin7
<Stanley00> làm gọn? an tâm là ubuntu bản mới thì giờ chỉ còn 3 lựa chọn thôi à
<Stanley00> ubuntu, ubuntu advance và win
<vubuntor463> cái thuws2 làm gì thế anh
<Stanley00> tốt hơn là đừng nên đụng tới nó khi  chưa hiểu xong ubuntu :D
<vubuntor463> em thấy nhiều hơn 3 cái
<Stanley00> 3 cái nào?
<vubuntor463> đây anh
<vubuntor463> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1291343/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor463> em muốn còn lại dòng số 2 và 7 ấy
<Stanley00> à, output đó không phải là cái menu đâu, cái menu là cái bạn nhìn thấy lúc boot cơ
<Stanley00> cứ reboot đi sẽ thấy
<vubuntor463> vâng
<vubuntor151> anh stanley00 Æ¡i
<vubuntor845> Alooo
<tungd> @vubuntor845: ?
<Dynamo> !hi | vubuntor757
<ubot2> vubuntor757: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor307> Chào bác, cho hỏi em cài ubuntu 12.4lts vào laptop dual boot with windows 7 via wubi windows installer
<vubuntor307> bị lỗi hiển thị độ sáng màn hình. Tuy đã chỉnh mức tăng/giảm độ sáng nhưng không có tác dụng. em củng chả biết lỗi gì
#ubuntu-vn 2012-10-21
<vubuntor379> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor379> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor379> có ai ỏ đây không
<vubuntor379> giú mình với
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor379> mình muốn cài qgrubeditor nhưng không cài đc
<vubuntor379> file tar.bz2
<_Tux_> kiếm ppa mà cài
<_Tux_> khỏi compile
<TheRiceKing> toi co ubuntu 12.10, toi co unikey ubus, cach nao de viet kieu chu vni duoc?
<TheRiceKing> I am trying to get Unikey to work for my ừie
<TheRiceKing> I need help trying to get unikey to work for my wife
<TheRiceKing> She needs VNI
<TheRiceKing> I have iBus vn install but is not VNI
<TheRiceKing> help please
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: toàn người Việt bác ơi
<_Tux_> ta xài Tiếng ta cho dễ hiểu
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: bác chỉnh lại kiểu gõ về VNI là được thôi mà
<TheRiceKing> nhung ma lam sao chuyen sang vni?
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: bạn hiểu thị cái toolbar của ibus lên
<_Tux_> sẽ có chỗ chỉnh
<TheRiceKing> o cho ibus preference phai ko?
<_Tux_> uhm
<TheRiceKing> ok
<TheRiceKing> roi sao nua ah?
<_Tux_> mục Show language panel ấy
<_Tux_> chọn Always đi
<_Tux_> vào chỗ nào đó
<_Tux_> gõ Ctrl+Space phát
<_Tux_> cái panel nó active
<_Tux_> nhấn vô chữ telex
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: okie?
<TheRiceKing> Input Method - Vietnamese - Unikey : no hien nhu vay do
<TheRiceKing> khong co cho nao hien chu language panel het
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: tab đầu tiên á
<_Tux_> mục Font and Style
<TheRiceKing> khong thay
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: tìm lại đi
<TheRiceKing> anh co chac o muc ibus preference
<TheRiceKing> ?
<_Tux_> bạn có chắc chắn đã tìm kĩ?
<__YAC__> TheRiceKing: Screenshot đi bạn
<TheRiceKing> ok, minh thay roi
<TheRiceKing> khi minh nhan ctrl+ space thi thay hien len vni
<TheRiceKing> no khong hoat dong
<TheRiceKing> emmin
<_Tux_> TheRiceKing: chỉnh xong restart ibus coi
<TheRiceKing> bay gio hoat dong duoc roioi
<TheRiceKing> bây giờ hoạt động được nhưng chậm
<TheRiceKing> moi nguoi tại sao bị chậm không vậy ạ?
<TheRiceKing> ok, đã chỉnh xong
<TheRiceKing> cảm ơn anh nhiều
<TheRiceKing> mà tại sao cái phone chữ nó khác nhỉ?
<_Tux_> font
<_Tux_> không phải phone
<TheRiceKing> một
<TheRiceKing> à, sai
<TheRiceKing> sorry
<TheRiceKing> nhưng cách nào chỉnh font chính xác?
<TheRiceKing> đang chat với anh mà hai font chữ khác nhau đây
<_Tux_> font chữ khác nhau là sao :D
<TheRiceKing> khi đang chat voi anh, anh thi thấy hai kiểu chữ khác nhau không?
<TheRiceKing> nhưng khi viết trên word thì nó bình thường
<TheRiceKing> thnaks for your help
<tungd> TheRiceKing: có phải là các chữ như ứ, ở, ệ bị khách không?
<_Tux_> tungd: out rồi mà
<tungd> :(
<tungd> _Tux_: e k để ý ạ, tại chưa thấy ai trả lời <(")
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab miam TheRiceKing 
<vubuntor471> ?
<vubuntor471> có ai ko nhẻ
<vubuntor471> hỏi chút
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor471> Terminal ko dùng đc
<vubuntor471> :(
<tungd> vubuntor471: rõ hơn đi bạn
<tungd> vubuntor471: bạn bật k lên, làm theo tut k được hay ntn?
<vubuntor463> hi all :D
<_Tux_> nhocbj <- wtf
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> clone tới  nick
<vubuntor725> hhm
<vubuntor471> dùng lệnh sudo apt-get install xchat ko đc
<tungd> vunbuntor471: có báo gì không bạn? k được là k đc ntn chứ
<_Tux_> xchat-gnome coi
<vubuntor471> ko có hiện tượng gì xảy ra mới đau
<vubuntor471> :(
<vubuntor463> @tux clon gì bạn ???
<vubuntor471> vâng đợi em thử
<_Tux_> vubuntor463: thấy 2 nick cùng vô #ubuntu-vn
<_Tux_> với cùng một ip :D
<vubuntor463> 1 cái là pidgin mà k đánh đc dấu nên đăng nhập = web lun :D
<vubuntor471>  # anonops
<vubuntor471> join  # anonops
<vubuntor434> co ai k vay
<vubuntor434> cho hoi co the cai win8 va ubuntu tren 1 may k?
<_Tux_> được
<vubuntor434> vay la se phai cai song song ?
<_Tux_> có nhiều cách cài
<vubuntor434> vay cach nao la toi uu nhat, it bi xung dot, chay muot nhat?
<_Tux_> tối ưu thì nó tùy nhu cầu của bạn
<_Tux_> cài riêng rẽ thì không bị xung đột
<vubuntor109> tux co the pm rieng wa yahoo cho de nc k?
<_Tux_> còn tất nhiên cài thật thì bao giờ cũng chạy ổn hơi cài trên máy ảo hay Wubi rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor109: không
<vubuntor109> 34566789 y!h minh
<vubuntor109> um
<vubuntor109> tai dang dung win8
<vubuntor109> ma thay ubuntu 9 wa
 * _Tux_ không dùng Yahoo đã nhiều năm nay
<vubuntor109> xem tren trang chu DL ve mat tan >1k$
<vubuntor109> um
<_Tux_> và cũng không support qua PM
<_Tux_> Ubuntu đâu có mất phí download
<_Tux_> bạn nhầm lẫn cái bảng Donate rồi
<vubuntor109> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest
<iSupyBot> Title: Desktop contribute page | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor109> vi la khong gioi CNTT cho lam nen muon hoi them
<vubuntor109> vi lan truoc cai win7 va win8 cung tren 1 may thay bi xung dot
<vubuntor109> may lien tuc doi update w7 w8
<_Tux_> vubuntor109: đấy là bảng donate không phải là đòi phí
<vubuntor109> um
<_Tux_> vubuntor109: windows 7 và windows 8 cài cùng nhau thì mình không biết
<_Tux_> dù sao nó cũng là windows
<vubuntor109> minh muon dung thu ubuntu, ma coi nhu la ga` con nen muon hoi them
<vubuntor109> hi:d
<_Tux_> không phải linux hay ubuntu nên nó không thuộc những phạm vi được support ở đâu
<vubuntor109> um
<vubuntor109> gio m dang DL ban ubuntu cua 1 ban ben vn-zoom
<vubuntor109> 12.04.1
<vubuntor109> ma chua biet se cai dat nhu nao cho toi uu nhat
<_Tux_> vubuntor109: bạn có thể tải ubuntu từ trang chủ của Ubuntu về
<_Tux_> không cần phải tải một bản không rõ nguồn gốc ở đâu đó
<vubuntor109> ok
<vubuntor109> minh bat dau tai lai ban 12.10 tren trang chu
<tungd> vubuntor109: nếu bạn chưa từng cài thì khuyên bạn dùng máy ảo
<vubuntor109> tux con onl do khong
<vubuntor109> sao minh mount file DL tu trang chu ve lai k cho chon o cai nhii?
<tungd> vừa thấy ảnh offline trong HCM :|
<vubuntor806> hix
<vubuntor806> install ubuntu nay` lau that
<vubuntor003> hi đã cài xong ubuntu
<vubuntor003> mà video chưa xem d́c
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<iSupyBot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor003
<ubot2> vubuntor003: please see above
<vubuntor003> và bộ gõ VN layout chưa dùng đc
<vubuntor003> ?
<vubuntor003> ubot: bộ gõ VN layout gõ sao nhỉ
<n2i> bộ gõ?
<n2i> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<iSupyBot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> layout của bàn phím?
<vubuntor003> đunǵ
<vubuntor003> caí baǹ fím trên thanh menu đó
<vubuntor003> mình đã add TV, mà gõ chưa hoanf chinh́
<__YAC__> bạn bật nó lên chưa (icon ibus sẽ thành chữ V)
<vubuntor003> rui`, nó thanh̀ vi
<__YAC__> thế gõ nó ra sao? hay ko ra gì luôn?
<__YAC__> và cái chữ đó có mỗi chữ *V* thôi, ko có i đâu
<__YAC__> chữ *V* nhiều màu
<n2i> cái này trên forum nói cũng nhiều rồi mà bạn?
<n2i> bạn chịu khó lục forum và wiki
<n2i> bạn đã sử dụng ctrl + space để kích hoạt bộ gõ chưa?
<vubuntor003> mình cũng đang xem wiki
<n2i> bộ gõ chỉ có tác dụng ở các khung gõ
<vubuntor003> thay bộ gõ scim la ok
<n2i> tức là, chỉ khi nào có con trỏ, thì bộ gõ mới có thể được kích hoạt.
<n2i> scim?
<n2i> nó không được phát triển tiếp nữa
<vubuntor003> hì. vậy à :d
 * MeiMei thấy bật ibus là gõ đc liền mờ
<vubuntor003> bań 12.10 có tich́ hợp baǹ phiḿ sẵn
<vubuntor003> goć phaỉ , phiá trên maǹ hinh̀ đó
<vubuntor003> :d
 * n2i chưa động 12.10 :#
<vubuntor003> hì
<vubuntor003> có caí là xem film đó
<vubuntor003> ubuntu có hoĩ update hay không
<vubuntor003> mà gõ mk nick . laị baó sai :(
<vubuntor003> hiệng thông báo là: để gỡ bỏ hoặc giaí neń cần có your authertication
<vubuntor561> em moi dung laptop  dell vostro nhung em khong vao duoc facebook anh chi giup em voi
<CoconutCrab> nãy giờ có bạn con giun
<CoconutCrab> quên không xéo
<VHNgoc> :-/
<VHNgoc> Cái chày rơi xuống vỡ đầu con cua.
<VHNgoc> howf howf
<vubuntor878> a ơi cho em hỏi: tại s máy của e tự nhiên lại k vào đc facebook
<Stanley00> facebook đang bị chặn hay sao đó, vào rất chập chờn bạn à
<vubuntor322> co ai ko
<vubuntor322> chao ca nha
<vubuntor878> e thấy thằng bạn e nó vẫn vào bình thương mà
<vubuntor322> co ai sopport minh chut ve ubuntu vs :(
<vubuntor878> máy của a cũng bị vậy à
<vubuntor322> co ai ranh cho minh hoi chut dc ko nhi?
<lmq2401> ?
<vubuntor322> minh cai ban ubuntu 10 thi rat thich, ma cai sang ban 12 thi loi nhieu qua
<Stanley00> vubuntor878: uhm, thằng bạn bạn cũng xài ubuntu à?
<vubuntor322> firefox cua minh vao web nao cung vo
<vubuntor322> nhin rat chi la xau
<vubuntor878> vâng
 * lmq2401 đang dùng Linux Mint...thấy khỏe re
<vubuntor878> thế e ms hỏi mà
<vubuntor322> cung ko biet phan setting giong ban 10 dau
 * lmq2401 dùng đồ cũ cho lành
<lmq2401> cũ mà bền
<vubuntor322> ban nao chi minh ca display no, cho do phan giai no dep dep dc ko
<vubuntor322> kheo lai cai lai ban 10.4 mat
<Stanley00> vubuntor878: thế thì hỏi thằng bạn á, biết đâu nó đổi host hoặc dùng tool gì đó thì sao.
<vubuntor322> chat o day kho hieu ghe
<vubuntor878> cái này là do mạng của face hay do máy hả a
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: bạn chat bằng tiếng việt được chứ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: chỗ này thì khác gì shoutbox đâu mà khó hiểu @@
<vubuntor322> minh dung ban 10 thi con biet cai iub
<Stanley00> vubuntor878: khả năng do mạng cao hơn
<vubuntor322> ibus moi go dc, minh cai ban12 moi nen khac qua, ko biet chinh kieu gi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: bản 12 thì khác quái gì đâu @@
<vubuntor322> minh moi dung ma :(
<vubuntor878> vâng. tại vì hôm qua e vẫn vào đc bt mà.thế lên e ms thắc max. còn nếu do mạng thỳ thôi vậy
<vubuntor878> tks a :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: khác thế nào, vẫn apt-get install, hoặc cài từ soft center, chỉnh thì nó vẫn hiện icon ở thanh trên cùng @@
<vubuntor322> firefox cua minh
<vubuntor322> vao web nao cung bi vo
<vubuntor322> firefox của mình vào web thì nó đều bị vỡ, có vẻ thư display ko cấu hình đúng. Mình vào đó chỉnh thì chỉ có duy nhất 1 lựa chọn. Có cách nào để chỉnh thay đổi lại đc ko bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: thế này có phải dễ hiểu hơn không. thử clean cái config của firefox xem nào,
<Stanley00> hình như là ở ~/.mozilla thì phải
<vubuntor322> mấy cái terminal thì mình tìm đc rồi, chỉ hơi ức chế nhìn cái gì cũng xíu thôi. Mình mới dùng ubuntu nên vào đây nhờ mọi ngườ 1 chút.
<Stanley00> haiz... ức chế thì đừng có dùng nữa, ức chế hoài dễ đi sớm lắm
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: nếu muốn tiếp tục thì cho mình xin cái hình nhá
<vubuntor901> các anh ơi. cko e hỏi tại sao máy của e khi vào wed xem fim hay nghe nhạc thỳ thỉnh thoảng nó lại bị lỗi (lỗi là nó cứ chạy như tua đi đấy , không thể nào dùng lại xem đc)
<vubuntor322> chụp hình lên đây thế nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor901> a giúp e đc k
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: không pm
<Stanley00> !ask | vubuntor901
<ubot2> vubuntor901: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor322> thôi mình về với 10.04 cho nó quen quen, sài đc 3 tuần nghịch thích lắm nên nâng lên 12, nhưng xem ra khả năng chưa đủ
<vubuntor901> các anh ơi. cko e hỏi tại sao máy của e khi vào wed xem fim hay nghe nhạc thỳ thỉnh thoảng nó lại bị lỗi (lỗi là nó cứ chạy như tua đi đấy , không thể nào dùng lại xem đc)
<Stanley00> vubuntor901: lỗi flash, bạn search diễn đàn nha
<vubuntor901> vâng
<vubuntor322> chào cả nhà nhé, hôm nào pro hơn sẽ vào đây góp vui. Ubuntu mở hay lắm, mình cũng muốn chia tay vs win dần dần ^^*
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: well, nói thật nhìn cách bạn nói chuyện nãy giờ mình không nghĩ là bạn thích Ubuntu đâu
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor322> mình đang ức chế vì nó khác, vào chỗ nào cũng lỗi, ko thay đc độ sáng màn hình, chóng hết cả mặt @@
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: chắc do bạn không nắm căn bản thôi, chứ căn bản nó vẫn thế, chả khác gì
<Stanley00> lỗi thì là chuyện đương nhiên, mới ra mà
<vubuntor322> sài win đc cả 10 năm, giờ sang cái mới nó bỡ ngỡ nhiều thứ lắm. Tìm mãi ko ra nên đâm ra đuối là chuyện bt mà
<vubuntor322> bản 10.4 nó cũng giống win nên cảm giác nso thân thiện hơn.
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: mình thì không có cơ hội xài win lâu thế, chỉ khoảng 5 năm, nhưng nói thật qua bên linux cũng chả khác mấy, tốt nhất là quên window đi, đừng đem kiến thức window áp dụng cho Ubuntu thì rất là thoải mái
<vubuntor901> a Stanley00 ơi. a chỉ giúp e đi. sửa lỗi lại thế nào vậy a
<vubuntor322> nó là thói quen mà. mà ng Việt mình thói quen nó khó sửa và ngại thay đổi
<vubuntor322> thôi mình đi ngủ, 2 lần vào site này đều thấy mọi ng, cảm giác rất thân thiệt và nhiệt tình. Chúc cả nhà ngủ ngon
<Stanley00> vubuntor322: thì đấy, lỗi đó do ai? Ubuntu chắc @@
<Stanley00> .g flash video ubuntu site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=82&t=6569
<iSupyBot> Title: không nghe được nhạc trên mp3.zing - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> .g flash youtube video ubuntu site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> Stanley00: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Fascinantefascinante77
<iSupyBot> Title: Fascinantefascinante77 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor322> do thầy cô, đi học toàn hướng dẫn bằng win. 1 mình mình cài ubuntu, gặp lỗi ai giúp chứ ^^*
<Stanley00> vubuntor901: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=17770
<iSupyBot> Title: Giúp em vấn đề về music-video trên Ubuntu 11.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-14
<vubuntor116> chao anh chi
<vubuntor116> cho em hoi ve van de go tieng viet tren ubuntu 13
<vubuntor116> va touchpad tren laptop
<vubuntor040> ai giup em voi em khong danh duoc ki tu so tren terminal la sao vay
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> chắc bạn chỉnh layout là tiếng việt hả
<CoconutCrab> chuột phải vào nền terminal, vào mục input methods, giờ nó đang là cái gì?
<vubuntor040> system ibus
<vubuntor040> em moi cai ubuntu nen khong biet nhieu lam a huong dan ki chut duoc k a ^^
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh qua simple coi?
<CoconutCrab> thế ibus đang là gì?
<vubuntor040> unikey
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor040> simple r cung k dc lun a oi
<CoconutCrab> vào ibus, tab layout đang là gì?
<vubuntor040> la o dau z a @@!
<CoconutCrab> thôi
<CoconutCrab> túm lại bạn cần terminal hả
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt-f2 gõ xterm
<vubuntor040> uhm
<CoconutCrab> thế là xong
<vubuntor040> tk a
<vubuntor040> de em thu
<vubuntor040> tai bai bao cao thiet ke web dang tim cach cai dat xampp
<vubuntor040> ma k dang nhap mat khau dc nen nay h chua cai duoc
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor833> cho em hoi chut nua duoc khong sao alt f2 kiem phai do duoc r lai bao no imege la sao z a giup dum voi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<CoconutCrab> thôi được rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào syste settings -> keyboard layout
<CoconutCrab> giờ nó đang layout là gì?
<CoconutCrab> mà lúc gõ trong terminal thì tắt gõ tiếng việt đi
<vubuntor833> mat khau em la so k nen k go dc
<vubuntor833> layout dang o hang thu nhat
<vubuntor833> em hoi co em thi co keu cai bo go unikey
<vubuntor833> ma cung z @@!
<CoconutCrab> hàng thứ nhất là gì?
<CoconutCrab> có lẽ đơn giản thì bạn tắt gõ tiếng việt đi
<vubuntor833> use the same layout
<CoconutCrab> thế thôi
<CoconutCrab> cái bên trái kia
<vubuntor833> english(ú)
<vubuntor833> english(us)
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor833> @@!
<CoconutCrab> vậy bật lại terminal lên
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh input method -> simple
<vubuntor833> tk nha de em thu
<vubuntor833> cung khong go dc so a oi
<vubuntor833> T T
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<vubuntor833> chac bao cao an zero wa
<CoconutCrab> lạ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> thế giờ gõ bừa trên bàn phím đi
<CoconutCrab> không phải gõ mật khẩu gì
<CoconutCrab> cứ gõ ngoài thôi
<CoconutCrab> xem những phím nào gõ không được
<vubuntor833> @@! het ban phim lun
<vubuntor833> k go dc j het
<vubuntor833> sao co em keu cai bo go tieng viet la go dc ma cai xong cung z ak
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> không phải lúc gõ mật khẩu đâu
<CoconutCrab> gõ bình thường thôi
<vubuntor833> ak
<vubuntor833> duoc het
<Stanley00> @@
<vubuntor833> con luc go mat khau thi k dc j het
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> vì lúc gõ mật khẩu
<CoconutCrab> nó không hiện ra gì cả
<CoconutCrab> gõ xong cứ bấm enter thôi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor833> ha @@! z thoi ak ha
<vubuntor833> @@!
<vubuntor833> de em thu lai cai
<vubuntor833> cam on nhiu nha
<Stanley00> *lỗi* cơ bản thế mà vẫn còn người bị là sao ta? @@
<vubuntor833> em moi xai ubuntu nen k biet ^^!!!
<vubuntor833> chay file cai dat no bi z la s z @@!No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<Stanley00> lúc mới dùng mình cũng chẳng vất vả đến thế. chắc hồi đó mình sieeng đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng hơn các sn bây giờ :(
<Stanley00> dự là lại sudo để untar =))
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ tiếng việt đầy đủ và có dấu hộ cái
 * CoconutCrab não chậm đọc không hiểu
<vubuntor833> anh thong^ cam? em go~ dau" z nha
<CoconutCrab> vẫn không hiểu
<vubuntor833> ^^!
<vubuntor833> z em go hoi cham chut nha
 * CoiNhuTaoDaChet không hiểu
<Stanley00> thế thì càng tốt, có thêm thời gian để suy nghĩ trước khi enter
<Stanley00> -))
<vubuntor833> chạy file cài đặt xampp nó hiện lên :No such file or directory tar (child): Error is not recoverable: exiting now tar: Child returned status 2 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor833: dùng windows có vấn đê sao
<vubuntor833> là mình bị lôi j z
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thấy tụi dev cty mình khen wampp ghê lắm
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> =))
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> rất là hoành =))
<CoconutCrab> gõ sai lệnh rồi, làm sai bước rồi
<vubuntor833> cô bat bao cao tren ubuntu
<vubuntor833> k thoi lam tren win dau co cuc du~ z
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor833: bảo cô giáo
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cô hâm nó vưa thôi
<Stanley00> lại mất tiếng việt rồi nhỉ? @@
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> người ta dùng windows là nhiều
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> đếu ai dùng linux làm gì
<vubuntor833> học mả nguồn mỏ ma`
<CoconutCrab> thôi, không trêu người ta nữa
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor833: bạn cứ từ từ, đọc kỹ hướng dẫn, hiểu 'tại sao' người ta lại chỉ thế
<CoconutCrab> và dựa vào thông báo lỗi
<CoconutCrab> mà suy luận ra
<CoconutCrab> bạn chắc cũng phải sinh viên năm 3 năm 4 CNTT rồi
<CoconutCrab> chắc không có vấn đề gì chứ?
<Stanley00> cho nói câu cuối cái... dạo này *mã nguồn mở* cũng có vẻ thời thượng nhỉ? trường trường đều mở, nhà nhà đều mở... buồn thay... =))
<CoconutCrab> có điều mình nói trước là, bài tập là dành cho bạn làm, cái ở trên mình chỉ vì nó không liên quan đến nội dung bài tập của bạn
<vubuntor833> cam on anh!!!
<CoconutCrab> còn cái này liên quan trực tiếp, mình không thể trả lời được
<CoconutCrab> tự quít hả
<CoconutCrab> ngoan nhỉ
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> gái?
<Stanley00> dạo này thấy ai ai cũng nguồn mở... mà toàn là *em mới dùng* @@
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Stanley00: thời thượng mà
<CoconutCrab> sao chưa gì đã bảo là gái rồi
<CoconutCrab> :v
 * CoconutCrab cá chắc chắn là đực
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> kiểu "điện toán đám mây" á?
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> tdtt vkl
<CoconutCrab> mà nam hay nữ thì cũng rứa
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> CoconutCrab: jk
 * CoconutCrab bò đi nhai mango
<Stanley00> học thế thì thà đừng học cho xong... phí công sức :D
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Stanley00: phí giề
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> có bằng khá
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> bằng giỏi
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> sướng với đời chứ sao
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> kĩ sư Stanley00 có bằng rồi
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> nên chê tụi SV chớ giề
 * CoiNhuTaoDaChet ôm CoconutCrab khóc nức nở
<Stanley00> học thế thì quái nào bằng giỏi nổi, bỏ môn đó ra điểm còn cao hơn :D
<Stanley00> haiz... các bác lại đùa em rồi :))
 * CoconutCrab thất học
<CoconutCrab> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-15
<vubuntor521> ad ơi trong forum chỉ có bài hướng dẫn USB 3G của Viettel thôi, còn của Mobifone thì làm sao? vì thằng này ko hỗ trợ cho Linux!
<CoconutCrab> chăc viettel phổ biến
<Stanley00> vubuntor521: bạn đang nói đến bài hướng dẫn nào thế?
 * Stanley00 nhớ là có bài của sn Trúc, không phân biệt nhà mạng mà @@
<vubuntor521> có nữa hả? bài này nè: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<vubuntor521> Vấn đề ở đây là cái của Mobifone file cài đặt của nó là .exe thì sao mà xài trong Linux được?
<Stanley00> uhm, đúng bài này nè... cơ mà chả nhẽ sửa cái chỗ chọn mạng viettel thành mạng mobifone không được à? @@
<vubuntor521> Có chọn được, nhưng thật ra nó chỉ có tác dụng với USB của Viettel thôi vì thật ra trong USB của Viettel có file cài đặt dành cho Linux! còn Mobifone thì ko có!
<Stanley00> cái bài đó có dính dáng gì tới file cài đặt, cái network manager đó của ubuntu mà @@
<Stanley00> cái biểu tượng mạng bạn dùng để kết nối wifi/mạng dây đấy.
<vubuntor521> Ừ thì sao? làm theo các bước rồi nhưng ko xài được, còn của Viettel cắm vào chẳng cần theo mấy bước trong bài hướng dẫn chỉ cần cài đặt bằng file có sẵn trong USB 3G là xong!
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor521: muốn dùng được 3G
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> hay muốn cả phần mềm quản lý đi kèm
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> nếu muốn phần mềm quản lý nữa
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thì dùng windows
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> end story
<vubuntor521> Nói như bạn thì thôi chứ mình lên đây hỏi làm gì? mà mình chỉ cần kết nối Internet được thôi.
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cắm vào
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> chọn mạng
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> next và next
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor521: như mình nói đấy
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> muốn dùng phần mềm quản lý của nó
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thì bạn chả có cách nào khác cả
<vubuntor521> Mình đã nói là mình làm theo các bước rồi nhưng ko được. Các bước theo hướng dẫn chỉ có tác dụng với USB of Viettel thôi!
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> các bước nào
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> nó nhận devices rồi
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thì cái bước kia chỉ là cấu hình tham số thôi lol
<vubuntor521> Các bước theo bài này nè: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor521: and?
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> không được ở chỗ nào?
<vubuntor521> Thì làm xong nó vẫn ko vào được internet chứ sao!
<CoconutCrab> 'xong'
<CoconutCrab> là 'xong' đến đâu
<CoconutCrab> nó ghi 'connected to...' chưa?
<vubuntor521> Mình làm hết bước 8 theo hướng dẫn trên, đã ko vào được internet thì lấy đâu ra "connected to...cái gì?"
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> thế tức là banj làm sai 1 trong 8 bước
<CoconutCrab> ví dụ nhưu khi bạn bấm vào cái biểu tượng mạng ở bước 8
<CoconutCrab> thì hình nó sẽ nhấp nháy
<CoconutCrab> nhấp nháy xong nó thông báo gì
<CoconutCrab> bạn không mô tả ai biết làm sai ở đâu mà chỉ
<vubuntor521> Nó chẳng nhấp nháy gì hết. Mình cam đoan đúng theo tất cả các bước trên, mình làm 2 lần ko được thì nhờ thầy của mình làm cũng ko được, ko lẽ 2 người cùng sai?
<CoconutCrab> bình thường
<CoconutCrab> có vài trăm người làm sai
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> rất bình thường :3
<CoconutCrab> 2 đã là chi
<CoconutCrab> thế được rồi
<CoconutCrab> trong cái kết nối mạng có hiện connection vừa tạo không?
<vubuntor521> Có hiện Mobi.
<CoconutCrab> bấm vào mobi nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor521> No internet connection
<CoconutCrab> mỗi cái đấy thôi?
<vubuntor521> Ừ hiện lên kiểu cái popup ấy
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> thiết lập của bạn trong bước #5 là gì?
<vubuntor521> Nó chỉ có duy nhất 1 cái gì gì đó thôi ko có cái gì khác, nhưng mình ko nhớ cụ thể
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> bạn không nhớ thì mình cũng chịu
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<CoconutCrab> nếu có thể bạn hãy ghi lại thông tin ghi trong tất cả các bước
<CoconutCrab> với Mobifone thì bước #3 chọn Vietnam, #4 chọn mobifone #5 chọn access point là m-wap
<CoconutCrab> username với password để trống
<vubuntor521> Ừ chờ chút tại đang xài WIndows để vào lại Linux làm các bước lại rồi ghi ra đem lên hỏi tiếp nha!
<CoconutCrab> ^ làm như trên đi
<vubuntor521> À đúng rồi m-wap ak!
<CoconutCrab> kiểm tra xem thông tin có khớp không
<vubuntor521> Các bước còn lại thì giống hệt
<CoconutCrab> vậy lúc bạn bấm vào cái Mobifone đó, bạn để ý cho mình cái biểu tượng mạng
<CoconutCrab> xem nó có thay đổi gì không
<CoconutCrab> đó là thứ nhất
<vubuntor521> rồi gì nữa bạn dặn luôn đi để mình làm lại
<CoconutCrab> thứ hai là sau khi nó bảo no internet connection rồi
<CoconutCrab> bạn bấm Alt-F2, gõ  gnome-terminal
<CoconutCrab> rồi gõ lspci
<CoconutCrab> chụp màn hình lại bằng print screen
<CoconutCrab> gõ tiếp dmesg | tail -20
<CoconutCrab> chụp màn hình lần nữa
<CoconutCrab> 2 cái file chụp đó sẽ ở trong home
<CoconutCrab> copy qua windows
<CoconutCrab> rồi up lên imgur, đưa link đây để xem
<CoconutCrab> đó
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> :3
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> có thể vubuntor521 dùng USB 3G lụi của tàu
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> maybe :)
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor521: USB 3G của bạn hiệu gì? có bị khóa mạng không?
<CoconutCrab> à mà đâu
<vubuntor521> Đâu có đâu mình mua tại đại lý mobifone mà.
<CoconutCrab> của mobifone mà
 * CoconutCrab dùng cái đó tốt
<CoconutCrab> trước mượn dùng ngon lành, ubuntu luôn
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor521: bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào?
<vubuntor521> Ê mà mấy câu lệnh bạn đưa có dùng trên "Kubuntu 13.4" được ko? mình xài Kubuntu 13.04
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> =]]
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Kubuntu có dùng network manager kiểu ubuntu mịa đâu nhể
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> kubuntu thì cũng thế
<vubuntor521> Vậy phải làm sao?
<CoconutCrab> mà network manager nó cũng vậy ấy mà
<vubuntor521> Ừ giống bên Ubuntu phần network mânger
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn thực hiện ddi
<CoconutCrab> lúc bấm nhớ để ý kỹ cái biểu tượng network manager
<vubuntor521> Vậy bye mấy cậu để mình  làm lại rồi lên đưa hình cho xem!
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab chui vào chăn ngủ
<n0bawk> cũng có network manager, nhưng giao diện hơi khác tí thôi
<vubuntor661> Mấy bạn ơi hồi nãy mình hỏi vụ USB 3G Mobifone ak, giờ mình có chụp hình đem lên nè!
<vubuntor661> đâu hết rồi ta?
<vubuntor307> alo
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor307> Có ai giúp tui không?
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor307> may quá có người rùi
<vubuntor307> mình mới dùng unbuntu
<vubuntor307> có 2 bản 13.0.4 và 12.04.3 LTS
<vubuntor307> bản nào là bản ổn định nhất
<Stanley00> thế bạn dùng ubuntu để làm gì?
<vubuntor307> mình dùng máy acer 4736z
<vubuntor307> mình mới dùng nên muốn trải nghiệm trước
<vubuntor307> sau là dùng hẳn luôn
<Stanley00> 12.04 thì được hỗ trợ lâu hơn, 13.04 thì có nhiều tính năng mới hơn, nhưng chỉ hỗ trợ có 9 tháng, phải update thường xuyên
<Stanley00> thế đi cho dễ chọn
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Stanley00: nói thế
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> người ta đến chọn được đâu
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vubuntor307: 13.10
<Stanley00> *ổn định* thì chắc 12.04
<vubuntor307> ừm
<Stanley00> =))
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> đợi chục hôm nữa
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> khỏi xoắn
<vubuntor307> vậy laptop chạy unbuntu 13.0.4 chẳng hạn cần cấu hình như nào bạn?
<Stanley00> vubuntor307: cứ ghi ra usb mà chạy thử
<vubuntor307> mình có boot thử unbuntu 13.0.4 ra SD Card 4G
<vubuntor307> Chạy vào menu boot của ubuntu nhưng không Try .... được
<vubuntor307> Click vào Try . .  đều bị khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor307> Menu nào cũng bị như vậy . Như Test mem . . .  Check disk ... Install
<Stanley00> thế bạn có check sum trước và sau khi ghi không? và bạn ghi bằng prog gì?
<vubuntor307> Hick để sau nhé
<vubuntor307> Mình phải out rùi
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> tạm biệt
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> chúc bạn dùng windows vui vẻ
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> =))
<vubuntor372> cac anh oi cho em hoi voi
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor372> may em truoc kia cai Windows 8 roi, bua nay em moi cai Ubuntu qua UEFI cai xong thi mat luon windows 8
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> bấm cái nút chọn boot lúc khởi động của bios ấy
<CoconutCrab> F2 hay F12 gì đấy
<vubuntor372> lam sao vay anh. Trong cai Grub luc khoi dong len chi co Ubuntu voi test gi do thoi
<CoconutCrab> trước grub kia
<CoconutCrab> từ lúc màn hình bios hiện ra ấy
<vubuntor372> nhung chon cai gi vay anh? Em chon legacy hay Uefi deu khong co thay
<vubuntor372> Hinh nhu phai add them Windows 8 vao Grub ma em khong biet lam
<CoconutCrab> UEFI nếu boot nó sẽ chọn thẳng từ BIOS
<CoconutCrab> chứ không cần qua bios
<CoconutCrab> trong cái màn hình boot đó sẽ hiện ra "ubuntu", "windows 8"?
<vubuntor372> dau co cai muc do dau anh
<CoconutCrab> laptop huh?
<vubuntor372> da laptop anh
<CoconutCrab> hiệu gì vậy?
<vubuntor372> da Dell audi a5 N5520 a
<CoconutCrab> Audi kia à
<CoconutCrab> nếu vẫn còn win 8 ấy, và cả 2 đều cài uefi thì lúc boot bấm nút F2 hay F12 ấy nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ hiện ra menu để chọn
<CoconutCrab> à, F12
<CoconutCrab> Win 8 hoặc là Ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> máy dell nào có UEFI cũng vậy cả
<vubuntor372> nhung trong UEFI no mat luon win 8 roi anh oi. Binh thuong co nhung cai Ubuntu xong cai mat tieu luon moi dau
<CoconutCrab> win 8 cài UEFI chứ?
<CoconutCrab> vậy trong ubuntu còn thấy ổ win 8 không?
<vubuntor372> van con thay anh
<vubuntor372> da
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> vậy trước đó win 8 là cài = uefi hay cái gì?
<vubuntor372> Da bang uefi
<CoconutCrab> quái nhể
<CoconutCrab> vậy bạn vào terminal
<CoconutCrab> gõ lệnh sau
<CoconutCrab>  ls /boot/efi/EFI/
<CoconutCrab> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor372> Da "Boot Dell Microsoft Ubuntu"
<CoconutCrab> có microsoft kia kìa
<CoconutCrab> vậy sao không có được
<CoconutCrab> chờ xíu
<vubuntor372> da em cung khong biet nua
<CoconutCrab> mình nghĩ là sẽ có thôi
<CoconutCrab> F12 là cái mục UEFI... Legacy boot... HDD, CD ROM v.v.. ấy
<vubuntor372> de em reset coi sao
<CoconutCrab> từ từ
<CoconutCrab> bạn gõ sudo efibootmgr
<CoconutCrab> sau đó copy kết quả lên pastebin.com
<CoconutCrab> paste vào đó, rồi copy link về đây
<vubuntor460> khong thay anh oi :(
<CoconutCrab> 00:09 <@CoconutCrab> bạn gõ sudo efibootmgr
<CoconutCrab> 00:09 <@CoconutCrab> sau đó copy kết quả lên pastebin.com
<CoconutCrab> 00:10 <@CoconutCrab> paste vào đó, rồi copy link về đây
<CoconutCrab> lẹ lẹ cái còn đi ngủ nào :v
<vubuntor460> copy len pastebin.com lam sao anh?
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> vào trang pastebin.com
<CoconutCrab> copy cái kết quả của lệnh kia vào đó
<CoconutCrab> rồi bấm nút paste ở dưới
<CoconutCrab> sau đó copy link về đây
<vubuntor460> http://pastebin.com/60GEPLVD anh
<CoconutCrab> Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager
<CoconutCrab> có windows đây nyaf
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> tóm lại chưa mất windows
<vubuntor460> cai do la windows bot manager ma anh
<CoconutCrab> nếu F12 mà không có ấy
<CoconutCrab> là windows chứ cái gì
<vubuntor460> em nhan vo do no vo menu F12 ma
<CoconutCrab> giờ khởi động, bấm F2, vào bios xem cái mục windows boot manager nó có được tích không
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor460> F12 = Nhan vao Windows Boot Manager
<CoconutCrab> nếu 1- ổ windows vẫn còn 2- EFI fw của windows vẫn còn thì không có mất đi đâu đâu
<CoconutCrab> F12, chọn windows boot manager
<CoconutCrab> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor460> no thi no lai vao cai do lai ma
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> nghe có vẻ giống windows hỏng
<CoconutCrab> oh well, nếu vẫn còn ổ cứng thì chả sao
<CoconutCrab> cùng lắm cài lại
<CoconutCrab> thôi ngủ đã, muộn rồi, người già không nên thức khuya
 * CoconutCrab lăn lăn đi
<vubuntor460> da em cam on anh
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cao nhân có khác
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> đi mây về gió
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-16
<vubuntor785> @CoiNhuTaoDaChet ơi hôm qua cái vụ USB 3G Mobifone mấy bạn có nói mình làm xong chụp hình đem lên cho mấy bạn coi rồi giúp mình mà sau đó mình đem lên thì ko có ai trả lời hết!
<vubuntor785> Có bạn nào đang online ko giúp mình việc này với!
<vubuntor785> Không có bạn nào đang online hết hả?
<Stanley00> ?
<Stanley00> giờ này còn sớm chán mà =))
<vubuntor785> Sớm thì sớm chứ bạn, mình thức cả đêm qua đến giờ ko dám lên hỏi sợ phiền mà bây giờ chịu hết nổi rồi!
<Stanley00> theo /me nhớ thí tối qua 0h vẫn còn các sn ở đây chat chit =))
<Stanley00> thế vấn đề của bạn là gì thế?
<vubuntor785> Làm sao mình biết là ai đang online được chứ? à hôm qua mình lên hỏi vụ 3G MObifone ko kết nối được mặc dù làm theo hướng dẫn kỹ càng từng bước rồi, mình kêu cả thầy mình làm dùm mà vẫn ko kết nối internet được nên lên hỏi, rồi mấy bạn kêu làm lại rồi up hình lên cho mấy bạn xem, mình làm xong khoảng 30' sau đó lên hỏi chhawrng t
<Stanley00> hmm... lại là vụ 3G, vậy giờ bạn up hình lên đi, mình xem cho
<vubuntor785> Ừ bạn chờ chút bạn xem theo từng tấm 1 nha!
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/6PVtneH.png
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/UWYqYUp.png
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/rTDnnmQ.png
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/SPW8h2U.png
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/9VvBm09.png
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/vHfoHfX.png
<Stanley00> thôi, stop
<Stanley00> cái hình thứ tư có vấn đề rồi @@
<vubuntor785> http://i.imgur.com/GhBwwyJ.png
<vubuntor785> vấn đề gì bạn?
<Stanley00> ở cái chỗ chọn billing plan ấy, phải chọn là là 3G hay internet gì đó chứ, để mặc định là nó dùng GPRS @@
<vubuntor785> Nó chỉ có mỗi cái đó thôi, xổ cái cửa sổ ra chỉ có cái Default thôi
<Stanley00> OK, bạn chờ tí, để mình test lại cái
<vubuntor785> ê mà mình xài Kubuntu chứ ko phải Ubuntu nha!
<Stanley00> chỗ đó còn 1 dòng là *My plan is not list* mà @@
<vubuntor523> Sorry bạn Stanley00 nha1 mình rớt mạng!
<vubuntor523> nãy giờ bạn nói gì vậy?
<Stanley00> cũng chẳng có gì. mobifone chỗ đó chỉ có 1 cấu hình thôi, thế là đúng rồi
<vubuntor523> ừ vậy là tại sao ko kết nối internet được vậy?
<Stanley00> thế sau khi là hết các bước rồi, cái biểu tượng mạng có quay quay hiển thị đang kết nối không?
<vubuntor523> Bạn xem bức này nè để ý góc bên phải dưới cùng có hình cái điện thoại ak!
<vubuntor523> http://i.imgur.com/9VvBm09.png
<Stanley00> bấm finish nó vẫn hiện như thế luôn à?
<vubuntor523> ừ
<Stanley00> hmm... lạ nhỉ? thế bên window vẫn dùng được bình thường chứ hả? có khả năng là sim bị block rồi
<vubuntor523> ko đang dùng nè xài Windows 7 bình thường
<Stanley00> hmm... để mình xem lại tí.
<vubuntor523> ok
<Stanley00> hmm... chịu
<Stanley00> vụ này ngoài khả năng của /me rồi
<vubuntor523> what? thế là xong. Dù gì cũng thanks bạn vì support nhiệt tình!
<vubuntor523> Chắc tại mobifone bản thân nó ko hỗ trợ nền tảng Linux rồi1
<vubuntor523> thôi bye bạn!
<Stanley00> sặc... chưa kịp nói gì hết @@ cứ cái tư tưởng đó thì nó *không chịu nhận* cũng phải... quy luật hấp dẫn mờ =)0
<vubuntor396> ad ơi xem lại dùm forum mình bị gì rồi ak! http://i.imgur.com/BXTdeO5.png
<vubuntor396> Cứ mỗi lần mình bấm nút này nè là lại bị như trên: http://i.imgur.com/eXGQ9TQ.png
<vubuntor295> cho em hoi sao khi cai dat u buntu thi cai driver card do hoa o dau v?
<vubuntor295> co ai khong giup em voi
<vubuntor396> Thường thì nếu card onboard của Intel sẽ tự nhận
<vubuntor396> còn nếu card rời thì lên trang web của hãng down driver bản dành cho Linux về cài vào
<Stanley00> ubuntu khi thấy có driver cần cài, nó sẽ hiện 1 cái bảng lên hỏi luôn mà? @@
<vubuntor295> da co phan mem nao check ten driver k ak
<vubuntor295> thi du nhu em check ten cua crad do hoa
<vubuntor295> e k biet nua
<vubuntor295> tai moi xai
<vubuntor295> anh co the chi em khong ak
<vubuntor396> Cần gì lên web hãng cái laptop của bạn gõ vào cái seri model là nó ra cấu hình máy trong đó cói tên VGA luôn mà!
<Stanley00> giờ thì mình đang bận... bạn cứ search app driver rồi chạy đi
<Stanley00> device driver hay tương tự... giờ không dùng ubuntu nên chẳng nhớ tên cụ thể
<vubuntor295> da em cam on
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Stanley00: mịa
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> chả nhẽ mobifone cũng gọi USB 3G là DCOM 3G?
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> ZTE MF190
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> là cái con DCOM mình đang dùng mà
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> lolz
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Viettel nha
 * Stanley00 cũng có cái MF190, dùng viettel ngon lành
<Stanley00> cơ mà bên trên thấy mọi thứ đều ổn, dmesg cũng thấy là nhận usb 3g rồi, config cũng không thấy vấn đề gì, thế mà éo connnect được
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Stanley00: bạn kia hở
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cái đó của viettel nó khóa rồi mà có cho sim Mobi chạy đâu
<Stanley00> ơ, thế á? sao bảo bên window dùng bình thường
<Stanley00> thôi out tí, đi công chuyện đã
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> Stanley00: thế nên thấy cái ZTE MF190
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> lại còn DCOM 3G
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> mình mới thấy lạ
<n0bawk> unlock để xài sim của hãng khác đc
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> n0bawk: unlock như nào ạ
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> nạp lại firmware?
<n0bawk> CoiNhuTaoDaChet: có cái mã, nhập vào là unlock đc
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> n0bawk: lấy cái mã ở đâu anh
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> em đang xài M195S này
<n0bawk> google :))
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> MF190S is hardware locked
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> n0bawk: =))
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> thế tháo ra unlock :))
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> http://www.tinhte.vn/threads/huong-dan-unlock-mf190s-video-firmware-mf190s.1075524/
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thôi
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> đằng nào cũng dùng 3g viettel
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> :3
<n0bawk> http://thanhvinht94.blogspot.com/2012/02/huong-dan-be-khoa-usb-3g-mf190s.html
<n0bawk> CoiNhuTaoDaChet: mua la phai? soi
<n0bawk> de? con` xai` dc thang` khac' :))
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> n0bawk: em đọc rồi mà
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cơ mà mất công vãi
 * CoiNhuTaoDaChet xài tiếp :3
<n0bawk> ai bảo mua hàng dởm :))
<n0bawk> mấy con đầu tiên unlock dễ ẹc
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> n0bawk: con đấy mua giá rẻ
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> của viettel mà
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> =)
<n0bawk> thực ra chi phí sản xuất có thấy đắt thêm đâu
<n0bawk> mà ếu hiểú ao nó bán giá khác nhau vãi :))
<n0bawk> CoiNhuTaoDaChet: tóm lại cái gì ko tự do là ko khoái he he
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> đợi nó hỏng
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thì oder taobao cái khác về :3
<n0bawk> :))
 * n0bawk ếu chơi 3G nữa
<n0bawk> đắt vãi nhái
<vubuntor490> bạn nào xem giúp http://paste.ubuntu.com/6245496/
<Stanley00> cái thứ hai là số *link* thì phải
<Stanley00> vubuntor490: tốt nhất cứ đọc man/info của lệnh đi bạn
<Stanley00> mấy tài liệu trên mạng thì hên xui lắm
<Stanley00> theo info thì nó chính xác là *số hardlink*
<vubuntor490> @Stanley00: vậy tut kia viết sai hả? :(
<Stanley00> chắc vậy
<vubuntor490> oh, thanks bạn, chắc tìm trang khác học :)
<Stanley00> như mình nói rồi đấy, man với info có sẵn, lại chính xác
<Stanley00> vậy mà chẳng ai chịu đọc.. haiz
<vubuntor971> anh nào giúp đỡ em với. em vào đăng kí thì nó báo như thế này:Lỗi Bảng Mã  Trang bạn muốn xem không thể hiển thị vì nó dùng một dạng thức nén bất hợp lệ hoặc không được hỗ trợ.      Vui lòng liên hệ với chủ trang web để báo họ vấn đề này.
<CoconutCrab> hình như server đang bị chim cò chi đó
<CoconutCrab> admin đi hộ sinh rồi
<CoconutCrab> chịu khó vài bữa vậy
<vubuntor971> ha ha ha vâng. anh có thể cho em toàn bộ link hướng dẫn những điều cần biết về Ubuntu được ko ?
<CoconutCrab> lên wiki ấy
<vubuntor971> chung quy là những cái hướng dẫn cơ bàn vể Ubuntu
<Stanley00> vubuntor971: có đọc không mà xin nhiều thế?
<vubuntor971> có chứ anh
<vubuntor971> em đang bắt đầu nên cần nhiều
<Stanley00> cơ bản thì có Ubuntu help, man, và info là tạm đủ rồi :D
<vubuntor971> những cái cơ bản là người mới bắt đầu nên cài những cái gì
<Stanley00> mà 3 cái này đều có sắn khi cài ubuntu rôi
<vubuntor971> ko những software cần đó anh
<Stanley00> vubuntor971: thế bạn cần những gì? @@
<Stanley00> ubuntu cài sẵn thì đủ dùng rồi, mỗi người cần mỗi thứ khác nhau mà
<vubuntor971> vâng. nhưng những cái cơ bản mà người Việt dùng Ubuntu cần cơ. Ý em là những software cần có như kiểu driver, ... để ko gặp trợ ngại, nếu có thì ít. còn đâu những cái khác em sẽ tự mày mò
<Stanley00> vubuntor971: thế đã cài ubuntu bao giờ chưa? thử dùng 1 thời gian đi rồi tính ha :D
<vubuntor971> 3 phút nữa là em có file ISO Unbuntu :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor971: uhm, cứ dùng đi đã, chứ giờ mà chỉ cứ như thầy bói xem voi thôi, chả có tác dụng gì đâu. Cài xong, biết chạy app, biết dùng software center, với biết đọc help của ubuntu là tạm dùng được rồi
<vubuntor971> vâng. thế thì em sẽ liên lạc sau vậy. cảm ơn !
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> biết đọc help
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thì ai cũng biết
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> có đọc không nó là vấn đề khác :3
<vubuntor971> vâng
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-17
<vubuntor591> Mấy bạn ơi cho hỏi có ai đang lập trình trên một Open Source FrameWork nào ko?
<n0bawk> hỏi để?
<CoconutCrab> mình viết hello world trong qt
<CoconutCrab> có tính hem?
 * n0bawk tập gõ 10 ngón
<vubuntor591> Cũng được bạn có làm qua project nào sử dụng Sakai chưa?
<CoconutCrab> chưa nghe tên bao giờ
<Stanley00> Open source frame là cái chi rứa? có ăn được hem?
<n0bawk> Stanley00: chắc ăn đc
<Stanley00> vubuntor591: hỏi vòng vo quá đi @@ sao không vào thẳng câu hỏi luôn đi bạn
<Stanley00> n0bawk: vậy để bữa nào đi kiếm thử... xem ăn có ngon hông =))
<n0bawk> Stanley00: ăn đc thì chắc là ngon
<n0bawk> ko ngon h có ai ăn đâu :))
<vubuntor591> Thì mình hỏi là có làm về Sakai chưa để mình hỏi mấy câu
<n0bawk> rất tiếc là ko có ai làm về Sakai cả
<n0bawk> (tiết kiệm đc mấy câu hỏi) :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor591: vậy hỏi luôn mấy câu đó đi =))
<n0bawk> nhưng mà tốn mấy chục câu chém gió :))
<vubuntor591> Câu 1: cho mình xin tài liệu step-by-step về Sakai được ko?
<Stanley00> =))
<n0bawk> đc, vào google mà kiếm :))
<CoconutCrab> google.com[.vn]
<Stanley00> nhìn câu 1 lắc đầu đi ra luôn :(
<vubuntor591> bạn mà tìm ra mình đi bằng đầu cho bạn xem
<n0bawk> rất tiếc đang ko vào đc google
 * CoconutCrab ra thấy nó ngay link đầu
<CoconutCrab> :v
 * n0bawk mạng miền núi nên google cũng khổ haiz
<vubuntor591> bạn đọc thử đi rồi biết nó có phải step-by-step ko!
<CoconutCrab> lolz
<CoconutCrab> ai cần step by step?
<vubuntor591> me!
<n0bawk> đầy tiên dịnh nghiã thế nào step by step :))
<CoconutCrab> https://confluence.sakaiproject.org/display/DOC/Documentation
<CoconutCrab> step by step là
<CoconutCrab> 1 cài linux
<vubuntor591> giống như hướng dẫn cho con tập đi vậy. Cái link đó đọc nát rồi bạn à.
<CoconutCrab> 2 cài sakai
<CoconutCrab> 3 uốn éo
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chịu, đây hỗ trợ Ubuntu, bạn lại vào nhờ chúng mình google hộ thì thua rồi
<Stanley00> biết ngay mà... nhìn ngay câu 1 là thấy /me không đủ trình support sn này rôi... haiz...
<n0bawk> step 1: try sakai CLE
<vubuntor591> Ko tại ban đầu vào là mình hỏi trước có ai lập trình về Open Source ko rồi mới hỏi tiếp mà!
<n0bawk> step 2: join mailing list
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<n0bawk> step 3: create Jira account
<n0bawk> ko là step by step thì strip by strip à :))
<CoconutCrab> lập trình open source thì liên quan quái gì đến 'riêng' cái framework này
<Stanley00> vubuntor591: 1 câu hỏi chung chung như vậy thì câu trả lời tốt nhất là tự đi google lấy. over.
<vubuntor591> ok, thanks.
<n0bawk> ko có ai giúp bạn tốt hơn bạn tự giúp lấy mình :))
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> hố hố
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> ghét mấy bạn kiểu kia vl
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cả thèm đọc gì cứ hỏi tới tới
<vubuntor038> chao cac pro cho minh hoi driver ubuntu 12.04 co the tai ve roi cai duoc khong
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: bạn cần driver gì?
<vubuntor038> driver wifi
<vubuntor038> hien tai minh dang sai mai hp 6530s
<vubuntor038> sau khi cai xong thi khong nhan driver wifi
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: wifi của hãng nào thế bạn?
<vubuntor038> khong biet nua
<vubuntor038> dang xai may hp
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> lspci | grep -i network
<vubuntor038> cai nay cai offline duoc khong vay
<vubuntor038> lam on cho minh duong link tai nha
<Stanley00> đó là câu lệnh, không phải thứ phải cài, bạn gõ vào terminal để biết tên card wifi
<vubuntor038> hien tai minh dang xai he dieu hanh winxp
<vubuntor038> neu chuyen qua ubuntu thi mat mang
<vubuntor038> khong lien lac duoc
<vubuntor038> ban co cach nao giup duoc khong vay
<Stanley00> hmm, khó quá nhỉ.
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> cắm dây mạng vô
<vubuntor038> minh dang o quan cafe nen khong co day mang cam duoc
<vubuntor038> ban co cach nao tai driver ve roi cai nhu win xp khong
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> không
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> :3
<vubuntor038> hu hu
<vubuntor038> vay lam sao day
<CoconutCrab> kiếm dây mạng cắm
<vubuntor038> cam xong roi lam sao nua
<CoconutCrab> vào ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> rồi cài driver thôi
<CoconutCrab> cái mục restricted driver nằm đâu ta
<vubuntor038> hj
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: bạn có boot ubuntu lần nào chưa? thường thì nếu chưa nhận driver, nó sẽ có cái bảng kêu cài vào mà
<vubuntor038> minh moi xai khong ranh lam
<vubuntor038> da boot vai lan roi
<vubuntor038> no van khong nhan
<vubuntor038> nen chan qua gio tiep tuc xai nua nhung vay bi\
<vubuntor038> luc truoc xai ubuntu 8.5
<vubuntor038>  cu tuong la 12.04 duoc cai thien driver nen dung thu cung nhu vay ah
<Stanley00> vậy bạn thử luôn 13.04 đi, biết đâu lại được. Ubuntu mà không có mạng thì khó chịu lắm
<vubuntor038> uh
<vubuntor038> tai ubuntu 13.04 o dau vay
<vubuntor038> cho minh duong link nha
<CoconutCrab> ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> nếu vấn không nhận thì chờ vài bữa nữa thử 13.10 :D
<CoconutCrab> hôm nay có rồi
<vubuntor038> uh
<vubuntor038> nhung minh vao ubuntu.com roi thay tum lum het tai cai nao
<Stanley00> CoconutCrab: chắc cũng khuya nay mới có :(
<vubuntor038> ah
<vubuntor038> duoc roi
<vubuntor038> thank ban nhieu nha
<CoconutCrab> ( ._.)
<Stanley00> vubuntor038: chưa gì mà đã hỏi toáng lên rồi... haiz...
<vubuntor038> hjhj
<vubuntor422> chao moi nguoi
<CoconutCrab> mọi người chào vubuntor422
<vubuntor422> cho minh hoi vai van de
<CoconutCrab> ủa, ai tên mọi người ta
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ nói
<vubuntor422> thank ban
<vubuntor422> moi bat dai cai ubuntu
<vubuntor422> ^^
<vubuntor422> nen cai ban 12 hay cai ban 13
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> chờ 1 ngày nữa cài bản 13.10
<vubuntor422> vay la ngay mai la co ban tot hon ha ban
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<CoconutCrab> đêm nay sẽ ra bản mới hơn
<CoconutCrab> thì cài luôn
 * CoconutCrab đi shopping
<CoconutCrab> bai
<vubuntor422> ok ban
<vubuntor422> hien tai minh dang sai ban 12
<vubuntor422> lam cach nao cai idm dc khong ban
<vubuntor422> ????????
<vubuntor826> cho mình hỏi cách gỡ bỏ ubuntu mà không ảnh hưởng đến win. do mình cài song song với win trên phần vùng etx. mình có tìm trên diễn đàn mà nói thật nó loãng kinh khủng
<CoconutCrab> cài lại ubuntu hẻ
<CoconutCrab> lộn
<CoconutCrab> xóa*
<CoconutCrab> đầu tiên là dùng đĩa windows, boot vào recovery mode, fixboot, fixmbr trong dòng lệnh trong đó
<CoconutCrab> sau đó là dùng acronis disk editor hay cái gì đó xóa phân vùng ubuntu đi
<CoconutCrab> thế là xong
<vubuntor826> fixboot và fixmbr là mình gỡ bỏ được grud của u đúng không ạ? lúc trước cũng có đọc bài gỡ grud mà dài quá mình làm không thành công
<vubuntor826> cám ơn bạn nhiều
<CoconutCrab> yup
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> CoconutCrab: dùng disk management của Windows xóa tốt mà
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> sắp hết pin rầu
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> buồn ghê L3
<vubuntor826> xóa thì dùng phần mềm partition nào cũng xóa được
<vubuntor826> cái mình cần là gỡ bỏ grud chiếm quyền ưu tiên boot thôi
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> thả đĩa Windows vào
<CoiNhuTaoDaChet> vào mục fix hay recovery gì đó thôi
<taufik> chào các bác
<taufik> các bác có ai chém gió ko
<CoconutCrab> ko
<taufik> @@
 * CoiNhuTaoDaChet vác quạt điện ra bật cho taufik 
<taufik> :D
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-18
<vubuntor326> À các bạn cho mình hỏi là.Lúc trước mình nhớ là cài ubuntu rất dễ dàng.Chỉ cần download bộ cài vào và install như ứng dụng bình thường. Vậy tại sao bây h lại không còn thế nhỉ?
<n0bawk> bây h khác thế nào?
<n0bawk> !bg | vubuntor326
<ubot2> vubuntor326: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor326> hồi trước là download file .exe về cài còn bây h phải .iso burn ra USB :(
<n0bawk> hờ hờ
<n0bawk> ai bảo burn làm gì
<n0bawk> giải nén file iso ra cũng có file .exe
<n0bawk> downfile .exe về cài cũng có
<vubuntor326> .exe link ở đâu thế
<n0bawk> tự google đi
<n0bawk> link ở trên google :))
<Stanley00> đang bàn về wubi đấy à? tưởng Ubuntu bỏ lâu rồi chứ? @@
<vubuntor397> chao cac ban.xin giup minh tai ubuntu 13.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor397: help.ubuntu.com hoặc tìm help trong dash
<vubuntor397> sao tim ko duoc vay
<vubuntor397> ban co the gui duong link cho minh khong vay?
<Stanley00> @@ nhấn nút window (để mở dash), gõ help, enter
<vubuntor397> minh dang xai win xp ma
<Stanley00> thế thì vui lòng gõ tiếng việt trong này nha
<Stanley00> "<Stanley00> vubuntor397: help.ubuntu.com hoặc tìm help trong dash"
<vubuntor397> và tìm cái driver  wifi nửa
<vubuntor397> cài xong nó không nhận wifi
<Stanley00> vubuntor397: google "ubuntu <tên card wifi> wireless driver"
<vubuntor397> mình không tìm được mình đang xài máy hp6530s
<Stanley00> google mà tìm không ra à? nghe khó tin quá nhỉ? thế từ khóa của bạn là gì thế?
<vubuntor397> tên card wifi của hp6530s
<vubuntor397> gỏ như vậy mà không thấy
<Stanley00> cho mình xin *toàn bộ* cái từ khóa bạn gõ cho google cái... /me làm biếng suy luận, tính toán lắm
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor397> mình vào google gõ: tên card wifi của hp6530s
<Stanley00> vubuntor397: bạn đang học ngành gì vậy? tên card wifi của máy đang dùng cũng không biết à? @@
<yiyeon> v~ tờ rôn
<vubuntor397> minh hoc ke toan
<vubuntor397> win xp xem được không vây?
<Stanley00> thế thì dùng Ubuntu làm gì? lại còn cố cài đặt Ubuntu nữa mới ghê chứ?
<vubuntor397> tại mình thấy thằng bạn xài thích quá nhưng mượn nó cài thì không cài được driver wifi
<Stanley00> thế thì tìm ai đó ở gấn, khá khá linux một tí, nhờ họ cài hộ đi, vụ này không dễ lắm đâu
<vubuntor397> mình nhờ cũng nhiều rồi nhưng không ai cài được hết
<Stanley00> hmm... chả nhẽ cài cái driver lại khó đến thế à? @@
<vubuntor397> vâng
<vubuntor397> có phải tên driver là cái này không: Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN - Packet
<Stanley00> lại là broadcom, nhiêu đó vẫn chưa đủ thông tin đâu bạn à, linux có tới 3 cái driver cho broadcom lận
<vubuntor397> ạn đang kết nối vào internet Kết nối qua	Broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN - Packet Scheduler Miniport Địa chỉ IP	192.168.1.111 Subnet mask	255.255.255.0 Cổng máy chủ	192.168.1.1 Máy chủ DNS ưu tiên	8.8.8.8 Máy chủ DNS thay thế	8.8.4.4 DHCP  	Đã bật Máy chủ DHCP	192.168.1.1 Địa chỉ IP ngoài	115.76.21.59 Loại Adapter	Ethernet NetBIOS over TCP/IP  	Bật qua DHCP NETBIOS Node Type	Unknown node
<Stanley00> vubuntor397: dùng từ khóa "ubuntu broadcom wireless" là ra ngay trang này https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<vubuntor397> vậy xem nó ở đâu khi mình đang xài win xp
<Stanley00> bạn cứ nghiên cứu thử, không hiểu thì nhờ ai đó *có khả năng hiểu* đọc và làm dùm
<vubuntor083> alo
<vubuntor083> cho mình hỏi vì sao chia HDD bằng gparted trên 2TG không đc vậy?
<Stanley00> có thể do giới hạn của filesystem type
<Stanley00> bạn format định dạng gì thế?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-19
<vubuntor089> mình mới tải đc bản cài ubuntu 13.10 nhưng bây giờ nhà mình không có usb để tạo bootice hay cd/dvd thì mình có thể cài ubuntu theo cách nào ạ, mong đc sự chỉ dẫn của các bạn :)
<vubuntor793> Em cai unikey  1.0.4 de danh tieng viet tren ubuntu ma khong duoc, anh chi co the giup em cai unikey nay duoc khong ?
<CoconutCrab> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor793> em moi xai ubun tu nen em khong hieu lam cach nao
<vubuntor793> cai link anh chi dua cho em vao khong duoc, no bao loi 404
<vubuntor793> em da cai cai ibus nay roi,hien may thi no bao la da installed, ma em khong biet lam sao de khoi dong
<vubuntor793> Em rat can danh tieng viet, anh chi co the giup em voi. may cua em co van de gi em khong biet ma vao may cai link nhu forum,wiki cua ubuntu vietnam em vao khong duoc.
<CoconutCrab> chắc đơ hết rồi
<CoconutCrab> vào system settings -> language -> thêm tiếng việt vào input method
<CoconutCrab> đại loại thée
<quynguyen95> ai có phần mềm tuxcut share em với, trang www.tuxcut.net không vô được
#ubuntu-vn 2013-10-20
<vubuntor133> chào các bạn cho mình hỏi mình cài ubuntu 13.10 xong không thấy nhận driver card wiless mong các bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor133> có ai giúp mình với
<vubuntor111> em có máy dell đang cài ubuntu 12.10 và bị lỗi là máy chạy nóng hơn window. máy của em ngày xưa nguyên bản là cài ubuntu nhưng bây giờ em lên trang dell thì driver của ubuntu đã bị xóa. em nghe nói update bios thì khắc phục đc nhưng em ko biết update bios kiểu gì (em có file bios *.bin dành riêng cho linux download từ trang chủ dell). thêm 1 vấn đề nữa là card 
<vubuntor550> có ai ko ?
<_Tux_> không
<vubuntor550> cho em hỏi với
<vubuntor550> cách tạo dual boot XP và Ubuntu thì làm như thế nào ?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-13
<vubuntor583> Máy mình tự nhiên bị thay dổi pas đăng nhập, có cách nào để vào được ko hay phải cài lai
<n0bawk> có
<n0bawk> nhưng mà phải dùng lệnh hơi phức tạp
<n0bawk> nếu như bạn ko có đủ kiến thức để làm + ko có dữ liệu gì nhiều thì nên cài lại cho nhanh
<vubuntor583> dùng bằng cách nào chỉ mình vơi
<vubuntor583> tại bài luận văn của mình ở trên đo
<n0bawk> vubuntor583: bạn google password recovery + ubuntu
<n0bawk> luận văn thì liên quan gì đến mật khẩu
<vubuntor583> chÆ°a kip coppy
<n0bawk> bạn nhét đĩa live cd vào
<n0bawk> copy ra là đc
<vubuntor583> làm sao dể google password recovery + ubuntu chỉ dùm mình cụ thể từng bước với
<n0bawk> bạn ko biết google hả :?
<n0bawk> .g password recovery + ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<n0bawk> vubuntor583: đấy vào đấy mà coi
<n0bawk> còn chỉ muóon lấy dữ liẹu ra thì nhét livecd vào boot vào livecd rồi copy ra bình thường
<vubuntor852> hi
<vubuntor583> cảm ơn bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-14
<stk> room này có nên xóa reference về #vnluser ko afterlastangel HomophobicCrab
<afterlastangel> ai biết
<afterlastangel> =))
<HomophobicCrab> vấn đề là ếu xóa được
<HomophobicCrab> :3
* HomophobicCrab changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Huehuehue
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<HomophobicCrab> ^ u see the problem?
<MrTuxHdb> n0bawk ref về thì phải
<HomophobicCrab> đang để mode là lock topic
<HomophobicCrab> phải ai là owner cơ
 * HomophobicCrab trỏ trỏ khanhpt|Zzz nobawk afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> hiện hồn
 * MrTuxHdb tát tát afterlastangel 
 * favadi không biết nhì cũng nhảy vào tát afterlastangel thêm phát nữa
<afterlastangel> wtf sao cứ đè mình ra :(
<MrTuxHdb> tại vì afterlastangel dạo này béo
<MrTuxHdb> khỏe rồi
<MrTuxHdb> nên ai cũng rape
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<afterlastangel> :(
<afterlastangel> cho favadi rape thôi, mấy thằng bêđê ra chỗ khác chơi :D
 * favadi ôm ấp afterlastangel
<MrTuxHdb> đù
<FlyingChicken> oẹ
<OfficeCrab> afterlastangel: fix cái /topic đi
* afterlastangel changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề ><
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<OfficeCrab> :-/
<OfficeCrab> see the problem?
<OfficeCrab> có quyền owner thì tắt cái lock topic đi
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-15
 * OfficeCrab hugs vubuntor385 
<yiyeon> người ta vừa vô đã đòi hug biểu sao k quit cho lẹ :))
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: bác này bên FOSS ah
 * yiyeon bên vô gia cư ^^
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: oh, vậy nhập cư luser thui
<yiyeon> ^^
<yiyeon> yép
<yiyeon> vubuntor452: ở mô zợ
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: em ở ngoài Bắc
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: khu vực núi cao rừng rậm
 * yiyeon 2
 * yiyeon cũng ở miền tọc đó đó
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: là ở mô ợ
 * yiyeon cũng ở miền núi phía Bắc đó đó
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: ngày xưa lâu nhắm òi có 1 bác ở Hà Giang gì ấy thui, lâu nhắm òi k thấy
<vubuntor452> trên forum thì thấy có 1 bác nữa hình như ở Tam Dương-VP nữa
 * vubuntor452 không thấy có ai đồng hương
<yiyeon> vậy ah
<yiyeon> vubuntor452: ở chỗ nào ta?
 * vubuntor452 sợ lộ thân phận
<vubuntor452> :D
 * OfficeCrab ở bãi khỉ ho, đồng cò gáy
<yiyeon> X))
<yiyeon> tức nà ở trên CoconutTree đó hở
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: ở trên cây dừa :)
<yiyeon> hông
 * yiyeon ở trên cây cau X))
<vubuntor452> dừa cho khoẻ hơn cau
<vubuntor452> :D
<vubuntor452> yiyeon: nghi nghi bác họ dương tên vần đ
<OfficeCrab> dương văn đ..?
<FlyingChicken> Dương Văn Đức :3
<vubuntor639> xin hoi cac buoc cai ubuntu server
<OfficeCrab> cắm usb vào và.. cài?
<vubuntor639> minh muon cai ubuntu server chu ko phai ubuntu desktop
<OfficeCrab> uhm
<OfficeCrab> thì nó cũng thế mờ
<OfficeCrab> giao diện nó khác thôi
<OfficeCrab> chứ các bước thì cũng vậy
<OfficeCrab> có chi đâu nhỉ?
<vubuntor639> ok,cam on rat nhieu
<OfficeCrab> ko có chi
<vubuntor639> choo hoi them: minh cai webmin len ubuntu desktop co duoc ko?
<n0bawk> ubuntu serrver dùng giao diện text
<n0bawk> vubuntor639: đc
<n0bawk> cài thoải máy
<n0bawk> dùng ubuntu desktop làm server cũng đc :))
<vubuntor639> vay a?
<vubuntor639> ban co the chi minh chi tiet ko?
<vubuntor639> vinaquangvinh1977@gmail.com
<n0bawk> bạn cần gì thì cài vào thôi
<n0bawk> chả có gì để chi tiết :))
<vubuntor639> ubuntu desktop làm server thi cai nhung dich vu nao?
<n0bawk> bạn dùng cái nào bạn cài cái đó
<vubuntor639> giao dien text ubuntu server kho xai qua?, co cach nao chuyen qua x-windows ko?
<n0bawk> no
<vubuntor639> giao dien do hoa
<OfficeCrab> thường người ta không dùng giao diện đồ họa
<OfficeCrab> còn ubuntu server thì... bạn có nhu cầu gì với nó mới nói được chứ
 * MrTuxHdb nhìn sysad vubuntor639 sợ hãi
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor639: sao không xài Windows luôn cho GUI nó xịn
<MrTuxHdb> thật
<MrTuxHdb> Windows giờ có Powershell xịn lắm
<MrTuxHdb> driver lại đầy đủ
<vubuntor639> thank tat ca
<OfficeCrab> tất cả say thank
<vubuntor732> hỏi : ubuntu 14.04 không cài đc flash cho filefox phải làm sao ?
<kid__> .g flash firefox ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> kid__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<kid__> vubuntor732: link đó bạn ơi
<vubuntor732> cách này mình làm rồi nó báo lồi " Package dependencies cannot be resolved "
<vubuntor732> " This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time."
<vubuntor732> ai biết giúp mình với . mới cài ubuntu xong
<kid__> thá»­ sudo apt-get update coi
<kid__> sudo dpkg --configure -a        sudo apt-get install -f sudo apt-get update
<kid__> gõ từng lệnh 1:)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-16
<vubuntor632> hỏi : mình cài ubuntu 14.04 song song win8.1. cài xong không nge đc heaphone bên 8.1 ( loa ngoài thì ok ) . ubuntu thì bình thường
<vubuntor632> ai biêt lỗi này không
<vubuntor632> cho hỏi cái nưa : mình cài ubuntu để mô phỏng trên ns-2 . nên dùng ubuntu 14.04 : 32 bit hay 64 bit .
<n0bawk> dùng cái nào cũng đc
<n0bawk> thể nào build chả ra tá lả lỗi :))
<n0bawk> ở đây chỉ support ubuntu thôi bạn
<n0bawk> các vấn đề về win thì chịu
<n0bawk> mình còn chả biết win 8 trông nó như thế nào
<vubuntor632> ok
<vubuntor632> theo kinh nghiệm bạn xài bản 32 bit hay 64 bit để lập trình bên ubuntu tót hơn
<n0bawk> ram to máy khủng thì cứ 64-bit mà chơi :))
<vubuntor632> mới cài ubuntu 14.04 64bit để cài ns-2 mà thấy lỗi tùm lum . nên sợ bản 64bit ko tương thích bằng 32 bithic
<n0bawk> mình đã nói rồi
<n0bawk> build nó thế
<n0bawk> ko phải do 32-bit hay 64-bit :))
<vubuntor632> ủa bác có xài ns-2 nữa à
<vubuntor632> bác có bản nào ổn định . cài chắc ăn đc cho mình xin link . please !
<n0bawk> vubuntor632: thôi bạn tự cài đi
<n0bawk> ns-2 mình cài cách đây cả mấy năm rồi
<n0bawk> nhưng túm lại là đã build, lại build 1 cái to bổ chảng như ns-2 thì cũng đòi hỏi kiến thức + kỹ năng có hạng :))
<MrTuxHdb> .g ns3 ubuntu 14.04
<SuperLuserv2> MrTuxHdb: http://www.nsnam.org/wiki/Installation
<n0bawk> ko thì tốt nhất là google cái image nào có sẵn về mà chạy
<n0bawk> khỏi cài cắm
<n0bawk> MrTuxHdb: ns-2 và ns-3 là 2 cái khác hẳn nhau
<n0bawk> thằng nào có đủ trình độ để dùng ns-3 chắc chả vào đây hỏi cài cắm thế nào đâu :))
<vubuntor632> tuởn ns-3 là update của ns-2 chứ ?
<n0bawk> tưởng với thực tế rất khác nhau bạn ạ :P
 * MrTuxHdb chả biết gì :3
<vubuntor632> :D
<n0bawk> túm lại phần lớn lỗi là do thiết thư viện, thiếu header, version ko match
<n0bawk> thiếu cái gì thì lên google mà cài vào
<MrTuxHdb> mà cũng bựa
<MrTuxHdb> nhiều cái chỉ compile được bằng gcc3
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<n0bawk> version gcc mới quá thì nó cũng có tá lả lỗi, phải edit lại code 1 tí
<vubuntor632>  ? Làm sao cài cái gcc mấy bác
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<vubuntor632> nó báo lỗi " The following packages have unmet dependencies:  build-essential : Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed                    Depends: dpkg-dev (>= 1.13.5) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<vubuntor632> phải làm sao ?
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get update
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor632> " sudo apt-get update " =>>  Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages   404  Not Found Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main i386 Packages   404  Not Found Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-en_US Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main Translation-en Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-en_US Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy/main Translation-en W: Failed to fetch http://pp
<vubuntor632> bác ơi
<SuperLuserv2> [ Launchpad ] - ppa.launchpad.net
<SuperLuserv2> [ Launchpad ] - ppa.launchpad.net
<SuperLuserv2> [ Launchpad ] - ppa.launchpad.net
<SuperLuserv2> [ Launchpad ] - ppa.launchpad.net
<vubuntor632> làm sao ạ ?
<n0bawk> xoá mấy cái đấy đi chứ làm sao
<vubuntor632> dùng lệnh bác ạ ?
<n0bawk> vào software center mà xoá
<vubuntor632> vao sofware center rồi tìm xóa cái nào bác ơi
<vubuntor632> em chưa biết a j
<n0bawk> xoá cái nào có chữ ppa
<n0bawk> hố hố
<n0bawk> !software
<ubot2> Factoid 'software' not found
<n0bawk> !repository
<ubot2> Factoid 'repository' not found
<n0bawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<SuperLuserv2> [ 404 Not Found ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<n0bawk> !goi
<ubot2> Factoid 'goi' not found
<n0bawk> !search repo
<ubot2> Found: repo, ubuntu-vn-rep, ubuntu-vn repository@ubuntu-vn-rep, ubuntu-vn-repository@ubuntu-vn-rep
<n0bawk> !repo
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Ubuntu-VN_Repository
<SuperLuserv2> [ 404 Not Found ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor172> chào mọi người
<vubuntor172> cho mình hỏi mình cài eclipse vào phần vùng ổ D
<vubuntor172> sao không chạy dc vạy
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor172: chịu khó restart sang windows
<MrTuxHdb> vào ổ D là chạy được
<vubuntor172> de minh thu vay
<vubuntor172> :0
<vubuntor172> thank ad
<vubuntor172> :)
<n0bawk> :))
<FML> n0bawk: ;)
<vubuntor611> Mình không thể mở được eclipse khi chọn workshop bên ô D
<vubuntor611> ai biết như vậy là bị sao không vậy
<vubuntor611> (mình vừa reset sang win rôi  vẫn vậy _
<vubuntor611> :(
<n0bawk> hô hô
<n0bawk> dại loại là bạn copy cái đó sang phân vùng của linux
<n0bawk> thì sẽ chạy đc
 * FML dòm dòm vubuntor611 
<vubuntor611> phân vùng linux của mình có 20gb
<vubuntor611> nên phải sang ổ D
<vubuntor611> @@
<vubuntor611> có ai biết khắc phục không vậy
<n0bawk> ko thì phải mount theo kiểu khác
<n0bawk> ko phải kiểu kích đúp vào
<n0bawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor611> minh coppy đường dẫn vào
<vubuntor611> cũng không dc
<vubuntor611> mà kiểu khác là kiểu nào vây
<FML> mà xài eclipse sao không xài Windows?
<FML> xài ubuntu làm chi
<vubuntor611> đang voc ubuntu
<FML> windows chạy eclipse ngon lành mà
<vubuntor611> eclipse
<vubuntor611> chạy dc trên ubuntu mà
<FML> ubuntu khó dùng bỏ xừ
<vubuntor611> :)
 * FML dùng Windows
<vubuntor611> windows dùng nhiều rồi mà
<vubuntor611> giờ đang vóc ubuntu
<FML> nhiều đến thế cơ à
<FML> :v
<vubuntor611> :v
<n0bawk> .g mount ntfs to run program ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/ntfs-config/
<n0bawk> .g mount ntfs to run program ubuntu 14.04
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: http://superuser.com/questions/788984/unable-to-mount-2tb-ntfs-hard-drive-in-ubuntu-14-04
<n0bawk> hố hố
<n0bawk> .g mount ntfs with ntfs-3g ubuntu 14.04
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man8/ntfs-3g.8.html
<vubuntor611> như vậy là phải dùng phần mềm để mount được từ ubuntu hả mọi người
<ZombieGaga> vubuntor611: ờ, đại loại thế
<ZombieGaga> .g mounting linux
<SuperLuserv2> ZombieGaga: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-lpic1-v3-104-3/
<ZombieGaga> ờm, /me google tốt phết
<vubuntor611> nhìn đống mã này
<vubuntor611> còn hơn cả code
<FML> vubuntor611: good
<vubuntor611> ~~~ loằng ngoằng phết
<FML> quay về Windows thôi
<vubuntor611> =)) quay về windows thì nói làm gì nữa
<FML> mà cũng lạ
<FML> các bạn dev
<FML> code cả vài chục ngàn line còn được
<vubuntor611> đang muốn học lệnh ubuntu :v
<FML> vài chục line command
<FML> thì sợ
<FML> đếu hiểu
<vubuntor611> =))
<FML> :3
<vubuntor611> chục ngàn dòng coppy past
<vubuntor611> =))
<FML> oh sh!t
<FML> you're f**king code monkey
<FML> that's why you shouldn't use linux
<vubuntor611> why not use ubuntu
<SaddyZombie> vubuntor611: why I should use Ubuntu?
 * FlyingChicken ChickyZombie
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-17
 * ToxicCrab dòm sovietw0rm 
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-18
<vubuntor262> moi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor262> muốn đọc ghi dữ liệu trên phân vùng windows
<vubuntor262> thì làm như thế nào nhỉ
<vubuntor262> mình xài ubuntu14.04 nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2014-10-19
<vubuntor438> chao moi nguoi
<QuarantinedCrab> mọi người chào
<vubuntor438> hiện mình đang chạy kịch bản NS2 mô phỏng mạng MANET, theo giao thức định tuyên TORA. Kịch bản gồm 50 nút chạy trong 600s mà chạy 8 tiếng chưa khởi động NAM đươc
<vubuntor438> ai gặp trường hợp này chưa
<vubuntor438> hiện tại máy chạy rất chậm
<vubuntor438> làm gì cungb ko dduocj ca
<vubuntor438> cũng kịch bản đó chạy với giao thức AODV vhir mất khoảng 5 phút
<QuarantinedCrab> mmm
<QuarantinedCrab> mình chưa phải dùng NS2 bao giờ
<QuarantinedCrab> nhưng có lẽ bạn nên xem load của máy tính?
<vubuntor438> co cach nao lam mới RAM ko bạn
<vubuntor438> minh so stack bị đầy
<vubuntor438> hoặc SWAP ko hoạt động
<QuarantinedCrab> linux tự biết phân phối tài nguyên sao cho phù hợp
<QuarantinedCrab> trong trường hợp của bạn, nếu bạn nghĩ là hết ram
<QuarantinedCrab> thì rất khó để xử lý
<QuarantinedCrab> chỉ có thể giảm số node đi
<QuarantinedCrab> hoặc là tăng ram lên
<QuarantinedCrab> trước hết bạn hãy xem load của hệ thống đã
<vubuntor438> laod xem the nao
<vubuntor438> lam sao de xem load chi minh voi
<QuarantinedCrab> vmstat 1
<QuarantinedCrab> hoặc là vào terminal gõ lệnh top
<QuarantinedCrab> nhưng nếu chậm thế có lẽ là hết ram
<QuarantinedCrab> khi mà hệ thống đã đến mức thrashing
<QuarantinedCrab> thì chịu
<QuarantinedCrab> bạn cho biết cấu hình máy của bạn và phiên bản linux đang dùng
<QuarantinedCrab> + architect
<vubuntor438> CPU co2du 2.0
<vubuntor438> RAM 2.0GB
<vubuntor438> SWAP minh cai 4GB
<vubuntor438> Ubuntu12.04
<QuarantinedCrab> mmm
<QuarantinedCrab> bản 64 bit hay 32 bit?
<vubuntor438> 32 bit ban
<QuarantinedCrab> thực ra nếu mình không biết load của hệ thống khi chạy thé nào
<QuarantinedCrab> thì rất khó đưa ra cách giải quyết
<QuarantinedCrab> và hơn nữa khi mình chả chạy NS2 bao giờ
<vubuntor438> um, met cai la khi chay kich ban no chiem luon terminal ko cho go lenh gi ca
<QuarantinedCrab> thế thì mở thêm 1 terminal khác
<QuarantinedCrab> đơn giản mà
<QuarantinedCrab> lúc chạy tắt firefox đi xem
<QuarantinedCrab> xem memory usage thế nào
<n0bawk> vubuntor438: tốt nhất là nên thử với mấy cái ví dụ của tụi nó em ok ko
<vubuntor438> het RAm that ban ak
<n0bawk> sau đó thì bạn chạy thử với 1 vài node thôi :))
<n0bawk> thế kia khả năng là hết ram + treo máy :D
<vubuntor438> 8 nut no chay mat 5 phut
<n0bawk> vubuntor438: còn tuỳ vào kịch bản của bạn
<vubuntor438> 8 nut cua TORA = 50 nut cua AODV
<n0bawk> hoặc là do kịch bản có vấn đề
<n0bawk> nên nó bị loop vô tận ko thoát ra đc
<vubuntor438> kich ban cua minh la 50 nut
<vubuntor438> tren pham vi 1500*1500
<QuarantinedCrab> thế thì hết ram
<vubuntor438> chay trong 600s
<n0bawk> có rất nhiều khả năng có thể xảy ra :))
<vubuntor438> co 4 nut gui va 4 nut nhan
 * QuarantinedCrab không biết NS2 resource usage ra sao nhưng cũng đoán là hết ram
<vubuntor438> co 8 su chuyen dong
<vubuntor438> kich ban nay chay bang giaon thuc AODV thi ok
<vubuntor438> ma TORA thi mai ko ra
<vubuntor438> a nobank oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor438> cau co biet file trace cua TỎA ko
<vubuntor438> minh thay file tr cua TORA khac voi AODV va DSDV qua
<n0bawk> mình ko xài mấy cái này bao h :D
<n0bawk> nhưng mà bạn thử coi message của nó
<QuarantinedCrab> he he
<n0bawk> chắc có hint cho problem của bạn
<n0bawk> đọc log thôi :D
<vubuntor438> met voi cai de tai luan van qua
<QuarantinedCrab> he he
<vubuntor438> bon kia no lay ket qua cua bon nuoc ngoai dc
<QuarantinedCrab> luận văn kỹ sư?
<vubuntor438> minh thay bat phai viet kich ban de chay va dua ra ket qua
<vubuntor438> lan van ThS
<QuarantinedCrab> nếu thế
<QuarantinedCrab> bạn kiếm cái máy nào khỏe khỏe 1 chút
<QuarantinedCrab> giờ máy 16 gb ram cũng có phải là hiếm đâu
<QuarantinedCrab> chạy cho nhanh
<QuarantinedCrab> chứ làm trên laptop có mà chết à
<vubuntor438> um cam on ban, dang chay lai. tat het fifox  mo loaad thay moi chay 1 luc da chiem 80% RAM
<HelpDeskCrab> thrashing thì chịu rồi
<vubuntor438> chac xin thay giam bot so nut
<HelpDeskCrab> đi thuê máy 32 gb ram làm thôi
<HelpDeskCrab> đầu tư mất có tí
<HelpDeskCrab> vấn đề chi đâu
<vubuntor438> thue dau ra dc ban
<vubuntor438> phai mua
<HelpDeskCrab> trong trường ĐH
<HelpDeskCrab> phải có chứu
<vubuntor438> ma hien tai dang rat ngheo
<HelpDeskCrab> phải đầu tư thôi :3
<vubuntor803> chao a
<HelpDeskCrab> ok
<HelpDeskCrab> chào bạn
<vubuntor803> em moi cai ubuntu nhung em k thay o dia cho nao
<vubuntor803> e chi thay o C thoi
<HelpDeskCrab> ổ đĩa win hả bạn
<HelpDeskCrab> bạn vào file manager rồi xem bên trái xem có ổ nào không
<vubuntor803> chi co computer thoi a
<vubuntor803> alo
<n0bawk> bạn cài ubuntu như thế nào
<n0bawk> cài inside windows hả?
<vubuntor803> chi cai ubuntu thoi a
<vubuntor803> k cai song song win vs ubuntu
<HelpDeskCrab> và lúc bạn cài
<HelpDeskCrab> bạn chọn ổ nào để cài vào?
<vubuntor803> em phan 2 o dia
<vubuntor803> 1 cai win
<vubuntor803> ak
<vubuntor803> 1 cai ubuntu
<vubuntor803> con lai 1 phan vung la du lieu
<vubuntor803> ma no k hien o du lieu
<vubuntor803> chi hien o dia cai ubuntu thoi
<HelpDeskCrab> hmm
<HelpDeskCrab> thôi được rồi
<HelpDeskCrab> bạn vào terminal, gõ fdisk -l /dev/sda
<HelpDeskCrab> rồi paste cho mình kết quả lên đây
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor803> Cannot open /dev/sda
<vubuntor803> no hien len vay ak anh
<HelpDeskCrab> er..?
<HelpDeskCrab> vui vậy :3
<vubuntor803> @@
<vubuntor803> z sao a
<vubuntor803> hay em cai lai
<HelpDeskCrab> mount -l | grep -e '^/dev'
<HelpDeskCrab> xem
<HelpDeskCrab> :3
<vubuntor803> ubuntu
<n0bawk> chưa có sudo
<n0bawk> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<HelpDeskCrab> ah, righto :3
<n0bawk> sudo fdisk -l thôi cũng đc :D
<vubuntor803> e lam roi anh
<n0bawk> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<HelpDeskCrab> cho mình nội dung vậy
<vubuntor803> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588580/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<n0bawk> chia buồn với bạn là tất cả ổ đĩa đã thành ổ đĩa của linux
<n0bawk> không có cái nào là ổ của windows cả :D
<n0bawk> bạn có thể chạy lệnh này để confirm: sudo blkid
<n0bawk> :D
<HelpDeskCrab> yup
<HelpDeskCrab> tất cả đã bị xóa hết thành ubuntu rồi
<n0bawk> mà sao ko có dev/sda1
<n0bawk> chắc dev/sda1 bị xóa rồi chưa tạo lại >:3
<vubuntor803> sao nua a
<vubuntor803> :(
<vubuntor803> em chay lenh sudo blkid roi
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: ko sao cả, nếu như bạn muốn lấy lại dữ liệu (trong trường hợp ổ sda1 chưa bị write gì vào)
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: paste như hướng dẫn ở trên
<vubuntor803> k
<vubuntor803> em chi muon no hien len cai o dia thoi
<n0bawk> thì bạn có thể dùng hiren bootcd để scan và recovery dữ liệu của sda1
<n0bawk> nhwung mà theo như thông tin ở trên kia thì mình nghĩ là đã ra đi hết rồi :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: mặc định nó vẫn hiện chứ nhỉ?
<vubuntor803> may e hoan toan k co du lieu gi anh a
<n0bawk> bạn mở cái file browser lên
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: ok, thế ngon rồi
<vubuntor803> roi anh
<n0bawk> mởi cái file browser lên rồi nhìn bên tay phải chắc là bạn sẽ thấy mấy cái ổ thôi :D
<vubuntor803> 1 o gi la computer thoi a
<HelpDeskCrab> trái
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> bạn thử bấm vào computer xem nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor803> bin,boot,cdrom
<vubuntor803> root
<n0bawk> thế thôi hả?
<n0bawk> à thế thì ko phải
<n0bawk> bạn chụp cái hình lên có được ko ;)
<vubuntor803> dc a
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: hoặc là bạn chạy lẹnh sau
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: mount
<n0bawk> !paste | vubuntor803
<ubot2> vubuntor803: Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor803> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8588610/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: ngon rồi đó bạn ơi
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: bạn đã mount mấy cái ổ vào rồi
<n0bawk> máy bạn chỉ có 3 ổ
<n0bawk> 1 ổ swap
<n0bawk> 1 ổ đã mount vào / (root)
<vubuntor803> dung roi a
<n0bawk> 1 ổ đã mount vào /home
<n0bawk> done
<vubuntor803> dung roi
<n0bawk> bạn vào cái computer chính là cái ổ /
<vubuntor803> nhung sao e chi thay o cai ubuntu thoi
<n0bawk> bạn bấm vào home thì nó chính là cái ổ còn lại
<n0bawk> thế là chuẩn rồi mà?
<vubuntor803> @@
<vubuntor803> e cam on nha
<vubuntor803> :)
<vubuntor803> cho e hoi nua
<vubuntor803> la sao   loa e bị rè
<vubuntor803> anh oi
<n0bawk> vubuntor803: loa bị rè thì chịu :D
<n0bawk> chắc phải chỉnh lại profile âm thanh cho nó phù hợp :D
<vubuntor803> @@
<vubuntor803> chinh nhu the nao a
<n0bawk> vào phần âm thanh chỉnh lại mấy cái cao độ thôi kiểu như bass, biếc ấy >:3
<HelpDeskCrab> đi hết rồi hử :3
<HelpDeskCrab> hôm nay quả là 1 ngày support thành công
<HelpDeskCrab> :3
<HelpDeskCrab> không ai chửi bới trước khi quít
<vubuntor887> chao a
 * HelpDeskCrab cắm biển ăn trưa
<HelpDeskCrab> trưa rồi
<HelpDeskCrab> đi nghỉ
<HelpDeskCrab> hết ca làm việc
<vubuntor887> @@
<vubuntor887> may gio ms lam viec a
<MrTuxHdb> lol
<MrTuxHdb> nói thế mà quit luôn kìa
<HelpDeskCrab> thì quít chứ ở lại làm gì
<n0bawk> :))
<vubuntor477> hcao moi nguoi
<vubuntor477> co ai cho minh hoi ti voi
<vubuntor477> alo
<MrTuxHdb> chưa đến giờ làm việc
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<n0bawk> hết 1 tí rồi :))
<vubuntor477> cho minh hoi muon uu tien cho 1 chuong trinh chay tren ubuntu la the nao
<MrTuxHdb> bài tập nào đấy :3
<vubuntor477> minh dang chay ns2
 * MrTuxHdb bò vào xó
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-12
<vubuntor260> Xin chào các Pro
<vubuntor260> tôi có cài touchpad-indicator
<vubuntor260> nhưng sau khi cài đặt và khởi chạy thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor260> xin cho hỏi lỗi này ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor260> cách khắc phục với
<vubuntor260> ubuntu 14.04.3
<vubuntor260> tôi đã nhờ đến google, nhưng không thấy có bài viết
<vubuntor260> buzzi
<vubuntor260> buzzi
<vubuntor260> a lô có ai ở đó không vậy
<vubuntor260> xin chỉ giúp với
<vubuntor260> buzzi
<stk> ping vubuntor260
<stk> mới 8 h sáng đã ai ngủ dậy đâu mà
<stk> vubuntor260: mở Terminal lên
<stk> chạy touchpad-indicator từ đó xem nó báo gì hơm
<vubuntor260> sau khi gõ lệnh,
<vubuntor260> Notebook-PC:~$ touchpad-indicator touchpad-indicator: command not found
<stk> hmm
<stk> dpkg-query -L touchpad-indicator | grep bin
<stk> xem nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor260> kết quả sau khi gõ
<vubuntor260> Notebook-PC:~$ dpkg-query -L touchpad-indicator | grep bin /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys.custom-keybindings.touchpad-indicator.gschema.xml /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/touchpad-indicator/bin /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/touchpad-indicator/bin/touchpad-indicator
<stk> ồ cài vào ôt à
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor260: nhấn Windows
<MrTuxHdb> gõ indicator
<MrTuxHdb> tìm touchpad
<vubuntor260> đã cài rồi, nhưng khởi chạy không được
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor260: làm ơn đọc những gì mình viết
<stk> MrTuxHdb: bình tĩnh
<stk> :D
<vubuntor260> đã làm theo, nó hiện lên touchpad-indicator và rồi mình click vào đó nhưng không chạy được
<stk> see, they did that :3
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor260: hiện indicator ở menu bar chưa?
<vubuntor260> mình add repository là ppa:atareao/atareao và cài đặt touchpad-indicator
<vubuntor260> nó chưa hiện lên, mình cần sự giúp đỡ của các bạn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor260: chạy /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/touchpad-indicator/bin/touchpad-indicator nó hiện ra gì ở terminal?
<vubuntor260> nó hiện ra như sau:
<vubuntor260> otebook-PC:~$ /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/touchpad-indicator/bin/touchpad-indicator  <gettext.GNUTranslations object at 0x7f00dc077d30> ##################################################### ##################################################### LSB Version:	core-2.0-amd64:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-amd64:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-amd64:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-amd64:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-amd64:core-4.0-noarch:core-4.1-amd64:core-4
<MrTuxHdb> !paste
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor260: paste output lên paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor260> đã paste output lên paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor260> a lô, có ai ở đó giúp với
<vubuntor260> buzzi
<vubuntor260> buzzi
<MrTuxHdb> paste xong thì phải gửi link vô đây chứ
<MrTuxHdb> lolz
<vubuntor260> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12760669/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<MrTuxHdb> FileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/cq42/.config/touchpad-indicator/touchpad-indicator.conf'
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor260: không có config file
<MrTuxHdb> rõ ràng quá này :3
<vubuntor260> vậy sao trong quá trình cài đặt nó không báo gì
<MrTuxHdb> cài đặt liên quan gì đâu
<vubuntor260> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12760923/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor260> bạn xem giúp, và chỉ cách khắc phục với.
 * MrTuxHdb không biết
<MrTuxHdb> vì lâu lắm rồi chả cần dùng cái đó
<MrTuxHdb> máy có phím tắt touchpad sẵn rồi
 * stk tát MrTuxHdb
<stk> support bạn nào
<stk> vubuntor260: google ra nè
<stk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/touchpad-indicator/+bug/1476064
<SuperLuserv3> [ Bug #1476064 “touchpad-indicator does not launch in fresh linux ...” : Bugs : Touchpad-indicator ] - bugs.launchpad.net
<stk> https://encrypted.google.com/#q=touchpad-indicator/touchpad-indicator.conf
<SuperLuserv3> [ Google ] - encrypted.google.com
<stk> vubuntor260: :D
<stk> $ echo '{}' > ~/.config/touchpad-indicator/touchpad-indicator.conf
<stk> mkdir ~/.config/touchpad-indicator
<stk> touch ~/.config/touchpad-indicator/touchpad-indicator.conf
<vubuntor260> xin cảm ơn các bạn, mình làm theo và đã thành công rồi!
<vubuntor260> OK
<vubuntor260> cảm ơn rất nhiều bạn <stk>
<vubuntor112> Ubuntu 15.04 không hiểu mình bật tính năng giống như khiếm thij lên di chuột đến đâu có âm thanh đến đó I chang goole traslate bật mute ấy
<vubuntor112> Có ai biêts tắt ở đâu ko
<stk> hmm
<stk> ko dùng mấy cái đó bao giờ
<vubuntor112> Y chang cái tính năng mà dành cho khiếm thị trên iphone ấy
<vubuntor112> Khó chịu lắm
<vubuntor112> Di chuột đến đâu nó đọc tào lao đến đó
<stk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility
<SuperLuserv3> [ Accessibility - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<stk> mấy cái này nó gọi là Accessibility
<stk> thử google xem có ai chỉ cách tắt ko
<stk> https://encrypted.google.com/#q=ubuntu%20turn%20off%20Accessibility
<SuperLuserv3> [ Google ] - encrypted.google.com
<vubuntor112> Tks bạn
<vubuntor112> Mình tìm ra nguyên nhân rồi
<vubuntor112> Cái Orca Screen Reader
<vubuntor112> App đó chính là nguyên nhân
<vubuntor112> Đọc như zồ
<vubuntor112> :D
<stk> :D
<stk> congratz
<vubuntor112> App đó không hữu dụng nên mình remove luôn
<vubuntor112> sudo apt-get remove gnome-orca
<vubuntor112>  killall orca
<vubuntor112> 1 lần nữa cảm ơn bạn stk
<vubuntor236> các pro xin cho hỏi, cài máy in lbp3000 như thế nào
<vubuntor236> buzzi
<vubuntor236> a lô a lô
<vubuntor236> buzzi
<vubuntor236> buzzi
<vubuntor593> chào bạn stk
<vubuntor593> bạn giúp mình cài đặt máy in canon lbp3000
<vubuntor593> mình đã tải file cài đặt về máy rồi, nhưng chưa biết cài cách nào
<vubuntor593> tìm trên google thì thấy nói cài đặt các file .deb
<vubuntor593> mình đã dùng gdebi để cài đặt, xong không thấy dấu hiệu cặp nhật driver
<vubuntor593> chả nhẽ khi dùng ubuntu, nếu in thì phải copy ra usb rồi in bên windows
<vubuntor593> làm như vậy chưa pro
<vubuntor593> buzzi
<vubuntor593> buzzi
<CoconutCrab> cái đó chắc phải chơ người khác
<CoconutCrab> máy in LBP3000 thfi nổi tiếng lởm rồi
<vubuntor593> đã có lúc mình cài được rồi, xong cài đi cài lại, lại bị lỗi tùm lum, hỏng
<CoconutCrab> cái máy đó khó cài lắm
<vubuntor593> ở cơ quan mình có cái máy hp1212 mà mãi vẫn không cài được,
<vubuntor593> nếu được mình chuyển sang ubuntu luôn
<CoconutCrab> máy in HP thường dễ cài hơn canon nhiều
<vubuntor593> hiện giờ ở cơ quan mình vẫn phải dùng windows, đấy là cần in, còn lướt web thì mình đã dùng ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor593> trước năm 2006 mình đã được giới thiệu về linux, nhưng lúc đó vì chưa có cộng đồng lớn mạnh như ubuntu bây giờ
<vubuntor593> nên mình đã không dùng
<vubuntor593> bây giờ có cộng đồng ubuntu rồi, mình chuyển sang dùng linux
<CoconutCrab> lớn mạnh rồi hả
<CoconutCrab> :-s
<vubuntor593> theo mình khi vướng mắc, đã có trang hỗ trợ trực tuyến như thế này là mạnh rồi
<CoconutCrab> có cái này từ lâu lâu lâu lắm rồi
<CoconutCrab> càng ngày càng hẻo đi ấy
<masterwolf> tụi 200x nó đâu có rớ tới linux
<masterwolf> càng ngày càng teo
<masterwolf> toàn 8x 9x :(
<vubuntor593> vụ cài đặt này khó khăn đây.
<vubuntor593> bạn nào có biết cách để làm cho phần mềm xem video Kodi media center không bị treo khi xem phim
<vubuntor593> mình khởi chạy, xong nếu như cứ xem nguyên 1 bộ phim thì không nói làm gì, nhưng đang xem mà chuyển sang để tìm bộ phim khác hoặc chọn bộ phim khác trong ổ cứng thì đơ luôn
<CoconutCrab> dùng mplayer ấy
<vubuntor593> mình rất ấn tượng với Kodi, nhưng nếu cài mplayer thì cài vlc còn hơn
<masterwolf> Vụ cài máy in rồi có add vào trong setting chưa?
<vubuntor593> vì vlc coi được file .iso
<masterwolf> thường thì cài xong, mình tự add vào
<masterwolf> rồi cấu hình máy in trong settin
<vubuntor593> mình đã vào add để tìm driver nhưng không biết cách nào để vào tìm được,
<vubuntor593> khi cài xong, khởi động lại là nó đã tự cài cái máy in đó rồi, nhưng không tài nào in được
<masterwolf> có drive, có deb, chạy rùi vậy thì khi add vào có biểu tượng nó...
<masterwolf> mình ko dùng máy in đó nhưng từng cài máy in trên ubuntu
<vubuntor593> có biểu tượng lbp3000, nhưng không in được
<masterwolf> còn vấn đề port xuất ra nữa
<vubuntor593> vào libreoffice để in, thì có máy in đấy, nhưng không in được
<vubuntor593> ra lệnh, nó cứ im lìm luôn
<masterwolf> vậy có thể do máy in quá cũ, không đọc được tập lệnh in định dạng mới
<masterwolf> con máy Ricoh ở nhà mình cũng thế
<vubuntor593> còn nữa, có pro nào biết cách chia sẻ thư mục cho các user khác trong ubuntu dùng chung không
<masterwolf> phải tuỳ chỉnh lệnh in sang tập lệnh in cũ, mình không nhớ rõ
<vubuntor593> kiểu này chắc phải dùng teamview may ra mới giải quyết được
<vubuntor593> bạn chỉ cho cách chia sẻ thư mục để dùng chung user với nhau,
<vubuntor593> ví dụ trong ubuntu mình tạo 3 user, nhưng chỉ dùng một fonder thôi
<vubuntor593> cho xóa, ghi thoải mái
<masterwolf> thì set permisson là 777 thử xem
<CoconutCrab> làm thế để làm gì..
<vubuntor593> buzzi
<vubuntor593> buzzi
<vubuntor593> hướng dẫn chia sẻ thư mục cho các user trong ubuntu
<DrunkCrab> bạn chia vậy để làm gì?
<vubuntor593> mình dùng để chơi trò chơi, vì copy vào user 1, thì khi mở user 2 lên nó không cho truy cập, vậy thì làm sao mà chơi được cơ chứ
<vubuntor593> mà chỉ dùng được cho user 1 thôi.
<vubuntor593> nếu vậy thì dung lượng sẽ bị lớn lên và đầy ổ cứng thôi
<DrunkCrab> linux có trò chơi hả..
<vubuntor593> vì mình cài đặt toàn bộ ổ cứng, không chia nhỏ thành từng partition
<DrunkCrab> trò gì vậy?
<vubuntor593> mình dùng wine để chơi 1 số trò chơi nhỏ thôi mà
<vubuntor593> cờ tướng, chim điên, stacraft
<vubuntor593> cả line
<DrunkCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor593> chia sẻ mà không được
<DrunkCrab> thôi cái đó thì chơi cá nhân đi
<DrunkCrab> mấy cái trò đó bé xíu mà
<vubuntor593> đã dùng linux, thì thế nào cũng có bạn sẽ tìm ra được,
<vubuntor593> mình sẽ tiếp tục chờ để được hướng dẫn
<DrunkCrab> không phải không làm được, nhưng làm thế dễ bung bét hệ thống lắm
<masterwolf> set permission cục wine đó 777 là được mà -.-
<DrunkCrab> :v
<DrunkCrab> linux user mà 777
<stk> :V
<stk> well you should have told that person to setup /opt/games
<DrunkCrab>  maybe a link to  mydigitallife Win 7 DVD download is better
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-13
<vubuntor906> em muon biet ban ubuntu nao la tot nhat a?
<MrTuxHdb> lởm như nhau
<MrTuxHdb> xài bản nào cũng được
<vubuntor906> da cai thu 14.04 va 10.10 nhung thay khac nhau rat xa?( mac du em moi tap ) su dung
<MrTuxHdb> 10.10 hết support rồi
<vubuntor906> theo anh thi anh thich ban nao a?
<MrTuxHdb> bạn xài để làm gì?
<MrTuxHdb> bị ép xài hay muốn xài?
<vubuntor906> em muon tim hieu thoi a!
<vubuntor906> nghe noi co nhieu uu diem a
<MrTuxHdb> ờ + một cơ số nhược điểm
<MrTuxHdb> thế nên là tìm hiểu thì cứ mới nhất mà xài
<MrTuxHdb> xoắn gì
<vubuntor906> moi nhung du sao cung phai thu thoi. cam on anh da  lang nghe!
<vubuntor040> các pro cho hỏi chèn file .swf vào libreoffice thì làm thế nào
<DrunkCrab> không chèn được nha
<DrunkCrab> :3
<vubuntor040> hì hục cả chiều nay, khi có người nhờ làm trên impress mà làm không được
<vubuntor040> libreoffice không hỗ trợ chèn file .swf ah!
<DrunkCrab> không
<DrunkCrab> flash sắp chết rồi
<DrunkCrab> nên chả ai đụng vào nữa
<vubuntor040> vậy những file được làm có đuôi .swf bây giờ giải quyết sao đây
<vubuntor040> tôi thì không quen mấy thứ office này !
<DrunkCrab> chịu thôi
<DrunkCrab> thế giới nó đang bỏ dần flash rồi
<DrunkCrab> có lẽ dùng windows là tốt nhất
<vubuntor040> đột nhiên có người nhờ, loay hoay mãi chưa nghĩ cách đổi sang .avi
<DrunkCrab> .swf đâu liên quan đến .avi lắm
<DrunkCrab> cái này chắc dùng windows thì đượ
<vubuntor040> mình không dùng windows, chỉ mỗi ubuntu thôi.
 * DrunkCrab chịu thôi
<vubuntor040> từ năm 2008 đến giờ, máy cứ có bản nào LTS mới là mình chuyển sang luôn
<DrunkCrab> người ta bỏ dần swf rồi
<vubuntor040> bạn nào biết cách chuyển .swf sang .avi hướng dẫn cho tôi nhé! xin cảm ơn
 * DrunkCrab chịu thoai
<vubuntor040> nếu thành công tôi sẽ viết hướng dẫn cho đăng youtube để khi có ai cần thì vào đó làm theo là OK
<vubuntor040> các pro có biết phần mềm tải video youtube ngoài youtube-dl ra còn phần mềm nào nữa không, xin hướng dẫn hoặc cho biết tên nhé!
<vubuntor040> tôi hay xem youtube, nhưng thấy hay lại tải về để in ra đĩa xem trên tivi
<vubuntor040> khi tải bằng youtube-dl thì nó cho chất lượng cao nhất của file đó, nếu gặp file có chất lượng tốt tải rất lâu, có khi qua đêm mới tải nổi
<vubuntor040> máy tính của tôi, khi kiểm tra về ảo hóa, nó cho kết quả =0, theo như các pro nói thì không nên cài virtualbox
<DrunkCrab> tưởng cái đó tải được dạng .mp4 hay .avi chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor040> youtube-dl chủ yếu là tải .mp4 nhưng cho chất lượng cao nhất, ví dụ file cho chất lượng cao nhất là HD thì 720p mà thời gian 120 phút vào khoảng 1,5gb
<vubuntor040> tải vậy thì hình ảnh rất đẹp nhưng dung lượng thì cao quá
 * DrunkCrab toàn coi luôn, chả tải về bao giờ, chịu
<vubuntor040> còn vụ cài virtualbox mà ram 4gb có nên cài không!
<DrunkCrab> không
<DrunkCrab> 8 gb trỏ lên
<vubuntor040> vậy máy tính của tôi là presario cq42 có nâng ram lên được tới mức đó không.
<DrunkCrab> không
<DrunkCrab> nói chung cài virtualbox chắc vẫn được
<DrunkCrab> hơi chậm thôi
<vubuntor040> đây là cấu hình máy tính của mình http://paste.ubuntu.com/12772547/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-14
<vubuntor045> chào các bạn
<vubuntor045> mình hỏi 1 tí đc ko
<MrTuxHdb> 2 tí thì ok
<vubuntor045> hihi
<vubuntor045> mình mới cài ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor045> không hiểu sao lâu lâu khi chuyển cửa sổ hay treo máy
<vubuntor045> chỉ nhúc nhích đc mouse
<vubuntor045> không biết do driver hay do đâu nữa
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-15
<vubuntor615> Chào mn. Máy mình bị tình trạng đơ màn hình nhưng chuột vẫn có thể di được trên màn hình. Những lúc như vậy chỉ có thể rút nguồn nên mình thấy rất khó chịu
<vubuntor615> Nguyên nhân của nó là do đâu vậy ak
<vubuntor615> mong được sự giup đỡ
<vubuntor615> Mỗi ngày nó bị khoảng 3-4 lần . :(
<MrTuxHdb> cấu hình máy như nào?
<MrTuxHdb> Ubuntu version bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor615> Cấu hình máy mình I5 Ram 4G
<vubuntor615> Ubuntu 15.04
<MrTuxHdb> VGA = ?
<vubuntor615> Gforce 1G
<MrTuxHdb> số hiệu
<MrTuxHdb> huehuehue
<MrTuxHdb> cài driver chưa
<vubuntor615> Toshiba L755 i5 2410, ram 4G, nVidia GeForce GT525 1G, Ubuntu 15.04
<vubuntor615> Hiện mình mới chuyển qua Ubuntu nên chỉ có cài Ubuntu xong update
<vubuntor615> Tại mình thấy nó nhận cũng khá đủ nên nghĩ ko cần cài driver nữa :p
<MrTuxHdb> thế nó xài driver opensource
<MrTuxHdb> rất dễ là xậm xịt
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<vubuntor766> MrTuxHdb .. Mình mới hỏi con Toshiba L755 đây ạ. Tự dưng nó out ra. không biết có nó bệnh gì vậy ạ
<vubuntor312> Mình dùng ubuntu bản 14.04 LTS ...ở khu mình sống có rất nhiều AP phát wifi cùng 1 SSID ... Nhưng máy tính của mình luôn kết nối với AP rất xa mà ngay khi AP đặt gần máy tính.... Vậy cho mình hỏi có cách nào để kết nối với 1 AP nào đó theo ý của mình được không ???
<MrTuxHdb> thì chọn AP đấy rồi kết nối vào
<vubuntor312> có rất nhiều AP cùng 1 tên bạn à
<vubuntor312> ở chỗ mình dùng AP theo kiểu cloud cắm và chạy ấy
<vubuntor312> nên tất cả các AP đều cùng 1 tên hết
<vubuntor312> cách phân biệt duy nhất chỉ qua mac thôi
<MrTuxHdb> thì đó
<MrTuxHdb> chọn cái AP với mac ở gần thôi
<vubuntor312> Là sao hả đại ca
<MrTuxHdb> BSSID ấy
<vubuntor312> mình connect thì nó toàn kết nối với phòng bên cạnh thôi
<vubuntor312> Có thể hướng dẫn giúp mình không
<vubuntor312> mình đang cần gấp cái vụ này
<CoconutCrab> chạy rồi
<stk> CoconutCrab: nghe như sanh dziên nhỉ
<stk> CoconutCrab hay là đi kím mấy bé sanh dziên vào :V
<afterlastangel> MrTuxHdb: có về Hà Nội chơi ko
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> MrTuxHdb: 2 tuần nữa mình ra đó có đón tiếp mình ko =))
<MrTuxHdb> afterlastangel: về HN làm éo gì
<afterlastangel> dẫn mình đi chơi MrTuxHdb
<MrTuxHdb> afterlastangel: bảo CoconutCrab kìa
<MrTuxHdb> trùm cuối ở đất âm khí ngàn năm
<afterlastangel> uhm :(
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-16
<vubuntor164> Các anh cho em hỏi là khi em cài VirtualBox nó báo "dependency is not satisfiable libvpx1" Nhưng không cài được cái libvpx1 đó ạ
<vubuntor164> Ubuntu 15.10
#ubuntu-vn 2015-10-18
<mar> alo. co ai ko
<vubuntor989> alo
<vubuntor989> cho hỏi LMHT đã chạy đc trên steam chưa ạ.
<CoconutCrab> chÆ°a
<vubuntor989> bằng wine đc ko ạ...
<vubuntor989> thế ko có cách nào để chơi ạ
<CoconutCrab> về win thôi :3
<vubuntor989> thanks bro
#ubuntu-vn 2017-10-16
<CoconutCrab> heh
